# [BRVTAL] Empresas españolas buscan a la desesperada informáticos, ingenieros y matemáticos



## Malasangre (1 Dic 2021)

El 60% de compañías no son capaces de cubrir las vacantes relacionadas con la tecnología y admiten que les va a provocar reajustes en proyectos, retrasos en el lanzamiento de productos y pérdidas de ingresos

Empresas españolas buscan a la desesperada informáticos, ingenieros y matemáticos


----------



## CharlesLeeRay (1 Dic 2021)

Una polla, en todo caso consultoras no encuentran esclavos, las grandes compañias ponen encima de la mesa un contrato y tienes a 500 chavales dandose de ostias por el.


----------



## torre01 (1 Dic 2021)

Como puede ser eso si prácticamente todos los días están entrando al país nuevos españoles con carreras; mínimo la del galgo. No me lo explico.


----------



## Saco de papas (1 Dic 2021)

Teletrabajo y libertad manda amigos.

Al que inventó el virus deberían darle el premio Nobel de programación.


----------



## nelsoncito (1 Dic 2021)

Todo mentira. El sector está profundamente precarizado. Si hubiese desesperación por captar personal los sueldos subirían como la espuma.

Va a ser que no.


----------



## ShellShock (1 Dic 2021)

Somos muchos. Que ofrezcan lo que ofrecen a cualquier comercial de mierda y verás cómo cubren las vacantes.

Pero no, las empresas españolas están dispuestas a pagar mucho a un comercial o a un gestor de medio pelo con MBA pero no a un ingeniero, un programador o un matemático. Pues nada, estos seguirán en las empresas extranjeras teletrabajando tan ricamente.


----------



## Gubelkian (1 Dic 2021)

¿Cuánto dicen que les van a pagar?

Porque aquí siempre hablan de la perentoria necesidad, de falta de talento y bla, bla, bla.

Pero de sueldos nunca.


----------



## alexforum (1 Dic 2021)

En Polonia se gana mas en IT que en isPain. Que sigan el ejemplo.

Taluec.


----------



## superloki (1 Dic 2021)

Me han llamado dos veces en este último mes para trabajar en una empresa IT (no me dijeron el nombre de las empresas). Una de ellas era por medio de Randstad. Aparte de eso, mi CV está siendo visitado todas las semanas por varias empresas hace ya unos meses. Es que aunque me ofrecieran un súper sueldo con un montón de beneficios, no me veo trabajando con una mascarilla y encima con la presión de vacunarse. Lo mejor que he hecho fue salir de ese mundo y ponerme por mi cuenta. Gano menos pero las ventajas son abismales...


----------



## Guillotin (1 Dic 2021)

Es la Ley de la oferta y la demanda.
Eso decían cuando pagaban 10.000 euros al año por tener a un informático metido en un tugurio dando al teclado.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (1 Dic 2021)

CharlesLeeRay dijo:


> Una polla, en todo caso consultoras no encuentran esclavos, las grandes compañias ponen encima de la mesa un contrato y tienes a 500 chavales dandose de ostias por el.



Esto no es cierto. Me han llegado ofertas incluso de Google y Amazon, y ni las he contestado. El problema es que las empresas buscan perfiles muy altos. Quieren gente que se forme a si misma, y que sepan hacer de todo. Un solo tio puede hacer mas que toda una factoria, por eso hoy en dia puedes pedir lo que quieras.

Yo recibo mas ofertas que nunca, al menos 2 o 3 diarias de 60k hacia arriba, desde todas las partes del planeta.

Sin embargo, he decidido dejar de trabajar para ninguna empresa y me estoy poniendo por mi cuenta. Estoy hasta los cojones de las putas empresas, no quiero aguantar mas enchufados y gilipollas.


----------



## Treefrog (1 Dic 2021)

Malasangre dijo:


> El 60% de compañías no son capaces de cubrir las vacantes relacionadas con la tecnología y admiten que les va a provocar reajustes en proyectos, retrasos en el lanzamiento de productos y pérdidas de ingresos
> 
> Empresas españolas buscan a la desesperada informáticos, ingenieros y matemáticos



Es el reciclado de "noticias" del 2006 ...

Ahora bien, en 2021, en plena distopia covidiana, con la digitalización completa , con empresas enteras de IT trabajando en remoto, tenemos los medios terroristas , la big tech, los políticos insisteiendo día sí dia también con que no hay otro camino, que la digitalización completa y el control total de la sociedad son inevitables.
En esta distopía, nada impide a ningúm empleador en Madrid buscar colaboradores en Almería, Dubai, Tegucigalpa o Manila.
El argumento para el sector IT no se sostiene ni un minuto.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (1 Dic 2021)

superloki dijo:


> Me han llamado dos veces en este último mes para trabajar en una empresa IT (no me dijeron el nombre de las empresas). Una de ellas era por medio de Randstad. Aparte de eso, mi CV está siendo visitado todas las semanas por varias empresas hace ya unos meses. Es que aunque me ofrecieran un súper sueldo con un montón de beneficios, no me veo trabajando con una mascarilla y encima con la presión de vacunarse. Lo mejor que he hecho fue salir de ese mundo y ponerme por mi cuenta. Gano menos pero las ventajas son abismales...



Eso es. La mayoria de la gente buena esta dejando las empresas y se ponen por su cuenta. A las consultoras se les va a acabar el chollo. Para colmo linkedin va a montar una especie de servicio para freelance, asi que les van a acabar de enterrar.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (1 Dic 2021)

Gubelkian dijo:


> ¿Cuánto dicen que les van a pagar?
> 
> Porque aquí siempre hablan de la perentoria necesidad, de falta de talento y bla, bla, bla.
> 
> Pero de sueldos nunca.



Nadie cobra menos de 30k al anio. Es facil cobrar 2000 o 3000 euros al mes. No es mucho, porque aqui se curra de verdad.


----------



## nada2 (1 Dic 2021)

Que suban el salario ofrecido y encontrarán de todo.
Una vez, en un curro, el jefe de mantenimiento (maquinaria pesada trabajando para una multinacional) se quejaba que le enviaban gente de mantenimiento, pero que las máquinas allí no eran como en una oficina bancaria. 
Le dije que paguen el doble y podrán escoger...
Me dijo eso no quieren hacerlo....

Si lo pagas, hay de todo, solo hace falta pagarlo...


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (1 Dic 2021)

Guillotin dijo:


> Es la Ley de la oferta y la demanda.
> Eso decían cuando pagaban 10.000 euros al año por tener a un informático metido en un tugurio dando al teclado.



"Es lo que hay" decían.

Que paguen.


----------



## Coviban (1 Dic 2021)

CharlesLeeRay dijo:


> Una polla, en todo caso consultoras no encuentran esclavos, las grandes compañias ponen encima de la mesa un contrato y tienes a 500 chavales dandose de ostias por el.



No tienes ni idea.


----------



## Lonchafina (1 Dic 2021)

Que paguen bien. Ya verás como así encuentran profesionales con experiencia incluso. Seguro que algunos incluso volvían del extranjero y todo.

Pero no... eh... pagar bien no que esto es España.

Bacalao gordo y que pese poco.


----------



## Ratona001 (1 Dic 2021)

Hingenieros para calentar café y limpiar retretes


----------



## djvan (1 Dic 2021)

Coviban dijo:


> No tienes ni idea.



Me da que hay mucho cuñado opinando desde la barra del bar.


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (1 Dic 2021)

Me parece que son las excusas que nos quieren colar para meternos mas africanos.


----------



## Teuro (1 Dic 2021)

Malasangre dijo:


> El 60% de compañías no son capaces de cubrir las vacantes relacionadas con la tecnología y admiten que les va a provocar reajustes en proyectos, retrasos en el lanzamiento de productos y pérdidas de ingresos
> 
> Empresas españolas buscan a la desesperada informáticos, ingenieros y matemáticos



Aquí un "hinjeniero", que busca un puesto laboral donde* no se trabajen más de 8 horas al día*, *no tenga que hacer tareas laborales fuera del estricto horario laboral* y un salario bruto a partir de 3.500k mensuales.

Venga, espero la lluvia de "ofertas".


----------



## CharlesLeeRay (1 Dic 2021)

Coviban dijo:


> No tienes ni idea.



No, que va, nada mas que fui saltando de consultoria en consultoria, para el mismo puesto de trabajo, durante años.
Literalmente, un puesto en una oficina, salia a concurso cada X+Y+Z años (X de contrato seguro, y de extension y z para extension durante concurso) y nos mantenian a la plantilla, COMPLETA cuando tocaba cambio de empresa. Por supuesto, los que encontraban algo mejor, salian echando ostias.
Que le pongan un contrato de telefonica a un chaval de 20-25 años delante y le expliquen las condiciones y la seguridad que tiene con ese papelito, que veras tu lo que se va a pensar mirar otras ofertas dentro de este pais. Otra cosa es que busquen pollavieja con lustro y medio de experiencia en sabe dios que porque cambiar y adaptar las cosas no es caro, pero enseñarle a las 30 charos de la oficina a usarlas es algo impensable y la renovacion ya si eso cuando se jubilen o mueran. Pero eso no lo dicen en el articulo, verdad? Que ahora la mayoria de servicios informaticos van por externos, ya si eso tambien lo mencionamos otro dia. Pero eh, que no tengo ni idea, solo llevo en esto lo suficiente como para tener los cojones pegados a la silla y para despegarlos ya me tienen que dar lo suficiente como para no volver a pegar un palo al agua en la vida. Bendito el dia que rechace hacerme autonomo


notorius.burbujo dijo:


> Esto no es cierto. Me han llegado ofertas incluso de Google y Amazon, y ni las he contestado. El problema es que las empresas buscan perfiles muy altos. Quieren gente que se forme a si misma, y que sepan hacer de todo. Un solo tio puede hacer mas que toda una factoria, por eso hoy en dia puedes pedir lo que quieras.
> 
> Yo recibo mas ofertas que nunca, al menos 2 o 3 diarias de 60k hacia arriba, desde todas las partes del planeta.
> 
> Sin embargo, he decidido dejar de trabajar para ninguna empresa y me estoy poniendo por mi cuenta. Estoy hasta los cojones de las putas empresas, no quiero aguantar mas enchufados y gilipollas.



Que a partir de cierto punto se reciben ofertas a espuertas te lo compro, que esten bien es otro asunto, que perfectamente te puedes meter en google y acabar en Malaga por 1800€/mes como ingeniero. Si es mucho o poco ya queda a discreccion de cada uno.
Mas que perfil alto, las ofertas que pagan bien es por cosas MUY especificas, que he llegado a ver peticiones de 10 años de cobol, muy bien pagados, pero dime tu donde encuentras alguien "joven" con 10 años de cobol de experiencia. Hacerse freelancer en España es pan hoy y miseria mañana.


----------



## Bill Boss ❤️ (1 Dic 2021)

El sector IT en España tiene poco que ofrecer, aparte de precariedad y altos niveles de cortisol. 

No ofrecen posibilidad de carrera profesional, condiciones retributivas ya no competitivas sino simplemente dignas con respecto a otros sectores profesionales. Conciliación cero, y eso que es una de las profesiones más susceptibles de telematizarse

Bill.


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (1 Dic 2021)

Pues no lo entiendo, si cada día entran en patera desde África, 1000 ingenieros y son los más preparados


----------



## D_M (1 Dic 2021)

Informático VS cajera del Mercadona (fotos-comparativa inside).


Mientras, en un Mercadona de barrio jumilde..




www.burbuja.info


----------



## David_ (1 Dic 2021)

Fijaos en la foto del artículo. El tipo ese resume todo lo que hay decir sobre lo que en España se considera ingeniero y sueldo.


----------



## thermoshit15 (1 Dic 2021)

alexforum dijo:


> En Polonia se gana mas en IT que en isPain. Que sigan el ejemplo.
> 
> Taluec.



Absolutamente falso.


----------



## SEVEN (1 Dic 2021)

Y cuánto explotan? Porque no sé si coger ésto o meterme a camionero, camarero o albañil, que también han llorado su falta a base de medias verdades.

Casi mejor que espero a ver si necesitan también políticos vende humos, pero creo que tengo demasiados escrúpulos y ninguna experiencia.


----------



## unaburbu (1 Dic 2021)

CharlesLeeRay dijo:


> Una polla, en todo caso consultoras no encuentran esclavos, las grandes compañias ponen encima de la mesa un contrato y tienes a 500 chavales dandose de ostias por el.



Chavales que no tiene el mínimo compromiso con la empresa incluso con un sueldo decente. 

Un ingeniero no es un mozo de almacén que quitas y pones al día siguiente. Tiene que pasar mucho tiempo formándose en herramienta, técnicas, protocolos y mil aspectos más para que empiece a ser productivo. Llegado ese momento, sólo se puede amortizar ese recurso si se queda un tiempo largo. De ahí que el hecho de 500 juniors tirando fichas a toda oferta que sale, es un engaño.


----------



## Pericoeldelospalotes (1 Dic 2021)

Un mojón, que yo he estado buscando trabajo en mierdas de estas de informática, con una fp del ramo hecha y las empresas solo están interesadas en frikis gafones con tropecientos años de experiencia.


----------



## lokeno100 (1 Dic 2021)

Eso es mentira en una empresa dije que soy ingeniero y matemático y casi me escupen en la cara, me dijo que prefería un FP no quieren universitarios.


----------



## AssGaper (1 Dic 2021)

La ISO 27001 puede ser la respuesta de esa desesperación de muchas empresas tecnológicas. 

Es tal el nivel de exigencia de esa ISO y las inversiones que se exigen en ella, como la dedicación y monitoreo que ha de dedicar un equipo de vigilancia de informáticos, que por un salario de mierda nadie va a querer meterse en ese embolado.

La implantación de esa ISO es una locura, pero el monitoreo y exigencias para mantenerla lo es más.

Si un informático que ya tenían para tareas de help desk o asistencia remota o de campo y de todo un poco y encima para montaje y ahora le meten esto con el mismo salario precario el resultado es que les van van a mandar a tomar por culo y dejan el oficio.


----------



## John Connor (1 Dic 2021)

Cada cuánto sacan la misma noticia?


----------



## DVD1975 (1 Dic 2021)

Malasangre dijo:


> El 60% de compañías no son capaces de cubrir las vacantes relacionadas con la tecnología y admiten que les va a provocar reajustes en proyectos, retrasos en el lanzamiento de productos y pérdidas de ingresos
> 
> Empresas españolas buscan a la desesperada informáticos, ingenieros y matemáticos



Yo me he salido del sector por la mierda que pagan.
Se están dedicando a traer a venezolanos y colombianos y estos se forman y en cuanto les sale otra oferta mejor se piran sin avisar 
En mi ex trabajo los llamaban los speddy González pq un día los veías y al otro no 
Se iban a otros sectores pq los pagaban más o no trabajaban fines de semana.


----------



## NORDWAND (1 Dic 2021)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Teletrabajo y libertad manda amigos.
> 
> Al que inventó el virus deberían darle el premio Nobel de programación.



Teleremar desde la doritocueva, manda¡ tomad bvena nota.


----------



## Gubelkian (1 Dic 2021)

lokeno100 dijo:


> Eso es mentira en una empresa dije que soy ingeniero y matemático y casi me escupen en la cara, me dijo que prefería un FP no quieren universitarios.



Oye Lokeno: ¿Encontraste algún curro al final?


----------



## Ritalapollera (1 Dic 2021)

Malasangre dijo:


> El 60% de compañías no son capaces de cubrir las vacantes relacionadas con la tecnología y admiten que les va a provocar reajustes en proyectos, retrasos en el lanzamiento de productos y pérdidas de ingresos
> 
> Empresas españolas buscan a la desesperada informáticos, ingenieros y matemáticos



Jajajajajajajajaja en serio hay SUBNORMALES que se tragan estas chorradas???

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Dic 2021)

A 1400 euros pagas prorrateadas querían no ya que fuera picateclas sino project manager


----------



## Honkytonk Man (1 Dic 2021)

thermoshit15 dijo:


> Absolutamente falso.



Es falso. Hace muchos años, cuando yo era cuentajenista, me llamaron de Accenture Polonia y me entrevistó una polaca cañón, todo en inglés, la tipa encantada con mi CV. Cuando me dice que cuánto quería cobrar, le dije que 50K (hace 9-10 años, yo tenía muy poca experiencia pero muy buen CV y muy buen inglés), y su respuesta fue que eso allí no lo cobraba ni un ministro.


----------



## Inkalus (1 Dic 2021)

Carnicas con sueldos ridículos y recursos humanos pidiendo requisitos extremadamente altos para meter equipos en dominio y usar el directorio activo.

La combinación perfecta.


----------



## Michael_Knight (1 Dic 2021)

Trabajo en IT y yo sigo viendo las mismas empresas paco ofertando sueldos paco de toda la vida y en cuanto un picateclas dice que se quiere ir a otra empresa porque le pagan 5000 € más al año le dicen que suerte y buen viaje. Lo de siempre, vamos, no os creáis nada.


----------



## Ricardo1980 (1 Dic 2021)

alexforum dijo:


> En Polonia se gana mas en IT que en isPain. Que sigan el ejemplo.
> 
> Taluec.



y lleno de jacas en lugar de paricortas. No olvides eso.


----------



## chainsaw man (1 Dic 2021)

Llevo ya mas de 10 años en el sector, currando en el mismo proyecto con el mismo cliente aunque estoy contento con el cliente y mi puesto laboral, la verdad es que me cansa bastante y me gustaria tener un curro mas monotono como reponedor o transportista...


----------



## Gubelkian (1 Dic 2021)

torre01 dijo:


> Como puede ser eso si prácticamente todos los días están entrando al país nuevos españoles con carreras; mínimo la del galgo. No me lo explico.



Es muy raro, sí. 

Llevo un tiempo empezando a sospechar que nos están mintiendo cuando dicen que vienen los mejores.


----------



## randomizer (1 Dic 2021)




----------



## nelsoncito (1 Dic 2021)

@jus, ven aquí y cuenta tu experiencia. No, no me refiero a lo del gatillazo con la gordi, sino tu experiencia en cárnicas de diverso pelaje.


----------



## Risitas (1 Dic 2021)

Malasangre dijo:


> El 60% de compañías no son capaces de cubrir las vacantes relacionadas con la tecnología y admiten que les va a provocar reajustes en proyectos, retrasos en el lanzamiento de productos y pérdidas de ingresos
> 
> Empresas españolas buscan a la desesperada informáticos, ingenieros y matemáticos



Publi encubierta... tienen informaticos a aburrir. Otra cosa es que los informaticos quieran trabajar bajo sus condiciones.

Muchos acaban quemados en muchas compañias y cuando tienen 45 años ven como las empresas tratan de deshacerse de ellos para contratar a otros mas jovenes y mas actualizados a las nuevas tecnologias.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (1 Dic 2021)

Conozco al menos 5 ingenieros en paro... el sábado pasado hablé con uno de ellos y me dijo que va a algunas entrevistas de vez en cuando y se presentan como poco 30 competidores...


----------



## lokeno100 (1 Dic 2021)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Oye Lokeno: ¿Encontraste algún curro al final?




No, estoy haciendo oposiciones, y estudiando física y química en uned, me saqué mates en uned.

Además estoy haciendo el cap ( bueno ahora el Máster de profesorado ).

Bueno oficialmente no estoy trabajando legalmente, estoy dando clases en negro, de mates, física, química.

Gracias por preguntar.

¿Tienes trabajo tú? Espero que te vaya bien.


----------



## aris (1 Dic 2021)

Noticia más que reciclada para justificar que vengan más inmigrantes.


----------



## Ratona001 (1 Dic 2021)

Teuro dijo:


> Aquí un "hinjeniero", que busca un puesto laboral donde* no se trabajen más de 8 horas al día*, *no tenga que hacer tareas laborales fuera del estricto horario laboral* y un salario bruto a partir de 3.500k mensuales.
> 
> Venga, espero la lluvia de "ofertas".



Tú pides mucho..


----------



## Gubelkian (1 Dic 2021)

lokeno100 dijo:


> No, estoy haciendo oposiciones, y estudiando física y química en uned, me saqué mates en uned.
> 
> Además estoy haciendo el cap ( bueno ahora el Máster de profesorado ).
> 
> ...



Era simple curiosidad, como siempre contabas tus aventuras buscando curro desde hace ya bastantes años, no sabía si habías tenido éxito o no.

Pero veo que estás buscando las verdes praderas de la Administración Pública.

Tengo curro, como desde el mes 1 que terminé mi formación reglada, pero lo de tener curro o no, no es un problema para mi. Soy un simple forero medio, al fin y al cabo. A veces me pego alguna temporadilla sin currar por gusto. La auténtica saluc.


----------



## Archimanguina (1 Dic 2021)

Cierto, llevamos 4 meses buscando un desarrollador Gis decente pero como pagamos por convenio no se presentan mas que inutiles. Nadie que valga trabaja por cacahuetes y hacen bien.


----------



## Risitas (1 Dic 2021)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Cierto, llevamos 4 meses buscando un desarrollador Gis decente pero como pagamos por convenio no se presentan mas que inutiles. Nadie que valga trabaja por cacahuetes y hacen bien.



Que esperais, paga con cacahuetes y tendras novatos


----------



## Archimanguina (1 Dic 2021)

Risitas dijo:


> Que esperais, paga con cacahuetes y tendras novatos



si de mi dependiera..


----------



## varone (1 Dic 2021)

Una empresa con unas ventas de 425.000 y un beneficio neto de 22.000€ paga a 23 personas un salario medio (según tu) de 60.000€ anuales. Pérdidas de casi 1 millón de euros solo en salarios todos los años?

El salario de 5200€ que ves es ANUAL, cosa que casa bastante mejor con el salario más habitual en un sitio como Lituania.


----------



## lokeno100 (1 Dic 2021)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Era simple curiosidad, como siempre contabas tus aventuras buscando curro desde hace ya bastantes años, no sabía si habías tenido éxito o no.
> 
> Pero veo que estás buscando las verdes praderas de la Administración Pública.
> 
> Tengo curro, como desde el mes 1 que terminé mi formación reglada, pero lo de tener curro o no, no es un problema para mi. Soy un simple forero medio, al fin y al cabo. A veces me pego alguna temporadilla sin currar por gusto. La auténtica saluc.




Si, a veces hago alguna entrevista, alguna vez me han llamado sin yo buscar trabajo. Una vez me preguntaron en una entrevista por un framework de javascript, y se pone el tío en qué versión has programado en este framework, y no me sonaba ni el nombre y le dije en la 3, y se pone el tio todo sorprendido como que en la 3? y le dije si que pasa en la 3. El tio me dice pero si todavía está la versión 2 nueva y yo cojo y le digo si es que han sacado una versión beta de la 3 y yo soy de los primeros que la he probado. A lo cual el tio me respondo en cuanto llegue a mi casa me la voy a descargar y le dije vale, tomándole el pelo al tío.


saludos.


----------



## Pericoeldelospalotes (1 Dic 2021)

Lo que no entiendo es a que viene la pysop esta nueva de sacar palilleros cada dos por tres diciendo que les faltan trabajadores y que están desesperados por contratar, lo cual es obviamente mentira


----------



## Genis Vell (1 Dic 2021)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Tú pides mucho..



Y eso de pedir mucho ¿por qué? 

Primero de todo pide trabajar las horas legales por contrato, tener un horario fijo 

Segundo, pide cobrar unos 42K€ brutos anuales por un puesto de ingeniería, lo que es algo normal, 42k€ brutos son: 12 pagas de 2.200€ netos al mes.

En los convenios colectivos de la construcción y siderometalúrgica en Vizcaya el salario mínimo de un ingeniero/arquitecto superior es de 32.728,36€


----------



## Excovid (1 Dic 2021)

Joder con el periodismo mierdoso, he picado y casi me leo el artículo entero.
Cada día con la misma milonga y los jovenes en casa.


----------



## Caballero de la Tenaza (1 Dic 2021)

Robarse los empleados entre empresas. Eso o aceptar que tienes que gastar en formar a tus empleados y tenerlos contentos para que no se vayan.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (1 Dic 2021)

Los qu llegan en pateras son la mayoría informáticos e ingenieros, no sé por qué no los contratan.


----------



## Elbrujo (1 Dic 2021)

Me gustaria estudiar ingenieria informatica


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (1 Dic 2021)

no decian que solo contrataban charos?, ahora necesitan hombres que hagan el trabajo que las charos que han contratado no son capaces de hacer...


----------



## nOkia_XXI (1 Dic 2021)

Sólo tienen que competir en el mercado con buenos sueldos y condiciones de trabajo, y por supuesto con proyectos interesantes. Que se hagan mirar porque mucha gente como yo trabajamos para empresas de fuera estando en España. Sencillamente las condiciones ofrecidas por las empresas españolas son lamentables.


----------



## Play_91 (1 Dic 2021)

Normal, les pagan 800€ al mes.


----------



## brotes_verdes (1 Dic 2021)

Pues en ese articulo no hay ni un solo sueldo ni un solo ejemplo de oferta


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (1 Dic 2021)

Mucho cuidado con los cantos de sirena y las fake news: NO, NO HACEN FALTA INFORMÁTICOS... otra cosa es que quieran contratar a ingenieros que cobren el SMI y trabajen los fines de semana:









El mito de la falta de informáticos en España: la universidad deja fuera a 20.000 alumnos


Empresas e instituciones se quejan de que en España falta talento informático, pero las universidades están desbordadas por las matriculaciones y dejan fuera a mucha gente




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## deckard009 (1 Dic 2021)

Estos como lo de los camioneros o los taxistas, que no hay profesionales. 

Haberlos haylos, pero hay que pargarlos. 
Menos parientes con titulín de mba cobrando como un banquero de la city londinense, y más gastar en los que verdaderamente producen la riqueza.

Encima informaticos o matematicos, que como decian cuando estudiaba yo, son carreras con muchas salidas en españa, por aire, por mar y por tierra...

Tengo más compañeros de facultad fuera de españa que dentro. Si pretenden hacer que vuelvan, van a tener que pagar sueldos alemanes o escandinavos.


----------



## tatenen (1 Dic 2021)

Yo curro en una tecnológica asiática, donde hago cosas que nunca en España podría hacer, con condiciones laborales y de "conciliación" impensables, y ahora, con el telecurro, vivo a caballo entre españa y asia, pero me he tirado media vida viviendo el a europa "superior" del norte, donde viven los seres rubios, arios y de luz, y a pesar de que mis condiciones laborales eran obviamente impensables en españa, siempre estuve dispuesto a sacrificar un buen pico de mi sueldo, e incluso hasta cierto punto el tema de las condiciones, en qué estaría trabajando, etc, con tal de dejar esas tierras bárbaras, que aparte del curro, todo era una mierda.

Pues bien, siempre mandaba cv's con cierta frecuencia y no hacía más de 1 entrevista al año, y al final nunca me cogían porque no me adaptaba 100 % al puesto o simplemente si llegaba a que me querían contratar como que me ofrecían sueldos de miseria, nunca más de 1500 euros, por un tío con doctorado en ciencias y con una experiencia multidisciplinar del orden de 10 años en varias empresas o institutos de investigación, todos ellos en el top 3 mundial de lo suyo.

Que no me vengan con cuentos, no es que falten "profesionales", es que lo que faltan son esclavos, si a mi me ofrecían mierda, imagíante a un pipiolo recién salido del horno, pa eso, se quedan viviendo en casa de los padres que les trae a cuenta. Vete a Holanda, Bélgica, Alemania (vente a Alemania Pepe), Asutria, etc, y mira en las empresas tecnológicas, y ves que más de un tercio son indios, chinos, moros, eso sin contar la horda de europesodel sur y del este, y eso por qué es? Porque les pagan un sueldo digno.


----------



## DVD1975 (1 Dic 2021)

lokeno100 dijo:


> No, estoy haciendo oposiciones, y estudiando física y química en uned, me saqué mates en uned.
> 
> Además estoy haciendo el cap ( bueno ahora el Máster de profesorado ).
> 
> ...



Lokeno es más famoso en este foro que Pablo iglesias el bueno
con tu formación y si un buen trabajo menuda verguenza


----------



## Ds_84 (1 Dic 2021)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> Eso es. La mayoria de la gente buena esta dejando las empresas y se ponen por su cuenta. A las consultoras se les va a acabar el chollo. Para colmo linkedin va a montar una especie de servicio para freelance, asi que les van a acabar de enterrar.





superloki dijo:


> Me han llamado dos veces en este último mes para trabajar en una empresa IT (no me dijeron el nombre de las empresas). Una de ellas era por medio de Randstad. Aparte de eso, mi CV está siendo visitado todas las semanas por varias empresas hace ya unos meses. Es que aunque me ofrecieran un súper sueldo con un montón de beneficios, no me veo trabajando con una mascarilla y encima con la presión de vacunarse. Lo mejor que he hecho fue salir de ese mundo y ponerme por mi cuenta. Gano menos pero las ventajas son abismales...



aqui uno que se tira a la piscina en 2022, estoy hasta los huevos de aguantar a gente, formar a gente, avisar a gente, salvarle el culo a gente...me voy a poner por mi cuenta como hingeniero de proyectos y que salga el sol por Antequera..

primer paso, ikea...mesa, silla y 2 monitores.
segundo paso, webs de freelance
tercer paso, hablar con el gestor..

podriamos abrir un hiloC para los que vamos a remar solos a partir de ahora.

hagaseC


----------



## Lma0Zedong (1 Dic 2021)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Cierto, llevamos 4 meses buscando un desarrollador Gis decente pero como pagamos por convenio no se presentan mas que inutiles. Nadie que valga trabaja por cacahuetes y hacen bien.



También podéis coger a un novatillo y pagarle formación intensiva en eso, os lleva 6-12 meses pero luego tenéis a un trabajador cualificado sin tener que pagarle tanto como a uno que contratas de fuera. Que da la impresión que lo de aprendiz de oficio ya no existe en este país, para todo te piden experiencia y encima pagan poco.


----------



## HelpAviation (1 Dic 2021)

le miráis futuro al grado de ingeniería en organización industrial?


----------



## Lma0Zedong (1 Dic 2021)

HelpAviation dijo:


> le miráis futuro al grado de ingeniería en organización industrial?



Organización *industrial, *lo segundo en España es una especie en peligro de extinción y más aún con todo el ecologismo atroz que nos meten a calzador, que hace la industria autóctona menos competitiva a base de subir precio de logística/combustible, electricidad, ecotasas...


----------



## Pepper (1 Dic 2021)

Y esperad que con el teletrabajo las cosas se van a poner MUCHO PEOR. Dadle 1-2 años y que la borregada mejore solo un poco el nivel de ingles. Se nos rifan en Europa.


----------



## Risitas (1 Dic 2021)

HelpAviation dijo:


> le miráis futuro al grado de ingeniería en organización industrial?



Joder, menudo invent de ingenieria. Puta mania de ponerle nombres raros.


----------



## HelpAviation (1 Dic 2021)

Pepper dijo:


> Y esperad que con el teletrabajo las cosas se van a poner MUCHO PEOR. Dadle 1-2 años y que la borregada mejore solo un poco el nivel de ingles. Se nos rifan en Europa.



yo estoy estudiando ingenieria en organizacion industrial que me recomiendas hacer?


----------



## Risitas (1 Dic 2021)

Yo si hubiera vuelto atrás habria aprendido:

Carpinteria o Tornador/Fresador.

Aunque seguramente me habria decidido por carpinteria.


----------



## luenma06 (1 Dic 2021)

Que busquen informáticas, ingenieras y matemáticas. Lo digo por el tema de la igualdad. Y si no hay que pidan a Irene Montero que haga una campaña.


----------



## nada2 (1 Dic 2021)

HelpAviation dijo:


> yo estoy estudiando ingenieria en organizacion industrial que me recomiendas hacer?



Aprender alemán?


----------



## HelpAviation (1 Dic 2021)

nada2 dijo:


> Aprender alemán?



sabes si este grado tiene salida?


----------



## nada2 (1 Dic 2021)

HelpAviation dijo:


> sabes si este grado tiene salida?



Ni idea, pero si has empezado termina y industria hay en alemania, austria, suiza, en Europa vaya.
En españa la única industria es el genaro y los simpáticos jóvenes.
La poca industria que pudiese quedar se la van a cargar con nuevos impuestos y precio de la electricidad disparados.
Si estás estudiando debes de ser jóven, vete a un pais serio y con futuro (es un consejo).


----------



## Chortina Premium (1 Dic 2021)

Ojalá fuera verdad y en el mercado de trabajo español tuviera el trabajador la "sartén por el mango".


----------



## DVD1975 (1 Dic 2021)

Vamos que las empresas españolas somos el tercer mundo en It nada nuevo 
Nos contratan pq somos supuestamente europeos un escalafon por encima hindúes moros pakis o sudamericanos


----------



## HelpAviation (1 Dic 2021)

nada2 dijo:


> Ni idea, pero si has empezado termina y industria hay en alemania, austria, suiza, en Europa vaya.
> En españa la única industria es el genaro y los simpáticos jóvenes.
> La poca industria que pudiese quedar se la van a cargar con nuevos impuestos y precio de la electricidad disparados.
> Si estás estudiando debes de ser jóven, vete a un pais serio y con futuro (es un consejo).



tengo actualmente 28 años y trabajo como asesor de seguros.


----------



## At4008 (1 Dic 2021)

El talento hay que pagarlo.


----------



## sociedadponzi (1 Dic 2021)

y con que los van a pagar? con sol y playa?


----------



## burbuman (1 Dic 2021)

Archimanguina dijo:


> si de mi dependiera..



Cuenta más, si puedes. Trabajo en el sector, en Canadá.


----------



## roquerol (1 Dic 2021)

Sueldos de mierda y comer mierda. ¿Qué puede salir mal?


----------



## Drogoprofe (1 Dic 2021)

Welcome


----------



## deckard009 (1 Dic 2021)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Vamos que las empresas españolas somos el tercer mundo en It nada nuevo
> Nos contratan pq somos supuestamente europeos un escalafon por encima hindúes moros pakis o sudamericanos



Eso precisamente me dijo un conocido de dinamarca, que en su empresa preferían contratar españoles ante que indios, porque somos más claritos de piel, no por otro motivo.


----------



## DVD1975 (1 Dic 2021)

Los más esquiroles que he conocido son los zulohipotecados y conformistas y de necesidades adquiridas.
Algunos dan ganas de potar.
Gente no si mi iphone no sin mi Netflix de mierda mis vacaciones a new York pq la visillera de turno se lo dice.
La gente es capaz de matar por seguir o aparentar lo q no o es.
Soy mujer y lo q me da ganas de vomitar es el aspecto de eunuco de ciertos españoles que no abren la boca sino se lo dice su parienta.
Que ella decida todo q ella le mandé que controle sus cuentas etc.
Yo creo q eso hace que sean más sumisos a nivel laboral.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (1 Dic 2021)

Risitas dijo:


> Yo si hubiera vuelto atrás habria aprendido:
> 
> Carpinteria o Tornador/Fresador.
> 
> Aunque seguramente me habria decidido por carpinteria.



El 90% de los carpinteros está trabajando de albañil. Las carpinterías están 100% robotizadas en su mayoría en España.


----------



## Pichorrica (1 Dic 2021)

tatenen dijo:


> Yo curro en una tecnológica asiática, donde hago cosas que nunca en España podría hacer, con condiciones laborales y de "conciliación" impensables, y ahora, con el telecurro, vivo a caballo entre españa y asia, pero me he tirado media vida viviendo el a europa "superior" del norte, donde viven los seres rubios, arios y de luz, y a pesar de que mis condiciones laborales eran obviamente impensables en españa, siempre estuve dispuesto a sacrificar un buen pico de mi sueldo, e incluso hasta cierto punto el tema de las condiciones, en qué estaría trabajando, etc, con tal de dejar esas tierras bárbaras, que aparte del curro, todo era una mierda.
> 
> Pues bien, siempre mandaba cv's con cierta frecuencia y no hacía más de 1 entrevista al año, y al final nunca me cogían porque no me adaptaba 100 % al puesto o simplemente si llegaba a que me querían contratar como que me ofrecían sueldos de miseria, nunca más de 1500 euros, por un tío con doctorado en ciencias y con una experiencia multidisciplinar del orden de 10 años en varias empresas o institutos de investigación, todos ellos en el top 3 mundial de lo suyo.
> 
> Que no me vengan con cuentos, no es que falten "profesionales", es que lo que faltan son esclavos, si a mi me ofrecían mierda, imagíante a un pipiolo recién salido del horno, pa eso, se quedan viviendo en casa de los padres que les trae a cuenta. Vete a Holanda, Bélgica, Alemania (vente a Alemania Pepe), Asutria, etc, y mira en las empresas tecnológicas, y ves que más de un tercio son indios, chinos, moros, eso sin contar la horda de europesodel sur y del este, y eso por qué es? Porque les pagan un sueldo digno.



Y aun asi, con el CV que tienes, en españa te ponen pegas porque no tienes experiencia en esto, en aquello, no tienes tal certificación....


----------



## frankie83 (1 Dic 2021)

Malasangre dijo:


> El 60% de compañías no son capaces de cubrir las vacantes relacionadas con la tecnología y admiten que les va a provocar reajustes en proyectos, retrasos en el lanzamiento de productos y pérdidas de ingresos
> 
> Empresas españolas buscan a la desesperada informáticos, ingenieros y matemáticos



No veo las
Ofertas 

que no podré rechazar


----------



## Clorhídrico (1 Dic 2021)




----------



## DVD1975 (1 Dic 2021)

deckard009 dijo:


> Eso precisamente me dijo un conocido de dinamarca, que en su empresa preferían contratar españoles ante que indios, porque somos más claritos de piel, no por otro motivo.



A mi un estadounidense me dijo pq al ser europeos éramos más baratos y nos dejábamos explotar fácilmente.
No contrato uno del este pq son países ex soviéticos.
Sudamericanos a no ser q sean blanquitos pero los pocos blanquitos va a usa creyéndose europeos y dan problemas


----------



## DVD1975 (1 Dic 2021)

Ríete pero os juro que he visto cosas raras.
Tengo anécdotas para aburrir.


----------



## Trajanillo (1 Dic 2021)

Hoy me ha llegado una a mí que como requisito indispensable era saber catalan, para trabajar en España. Tocate los cojones, les he mandado a la mierda con buenas palabras pero en definitiva a la mierda.


----------



## Hyperion (1 Dic 2021)

Pero y lo bien que se vive bajando a las 11 de la mañana a tomarte la cañita o el carajillo a tu bar Paco de los bajos de tu zulo mientras revisas ofertas de soporte web o de mozo de almacén en Infojobs, el jugar al futbito cada viernes con tus colegas de parvulario en el polideportivo local, los cocidos caseros de la familia y estar comiéndole el culo a Helenita la guapa del grupo y ahora vecina (que se ha follado la mitad de anglos, germanos y unos cuantos negratas de tu ciudad) para ver si ahora sí, después de 25-30 años, te deja tocar una teta? No todo es el dinero en esta vida.


----------



## jus (1 Dic 2021)

Pericoeldelospalotes dijo:


> Un mojón, que yo he estado buscando trabajo en mierdas de estas de informática, con una fp del ramo hecha y las empresas solo están interesadas en frikis gafones con tropecientos años de experiencia.



Eso es lo que quieren las empresas, los más de lo más cuando las formaciones y los trabajos en la mayoría de las empresas no dan para lo que realmente habla este articulo sobre los roles que piden las empresas

Yo lo se, piden de todo, master and commander y luego claro llegas tú que ene tu empresa das 4 cosas mal dadas y que aún así te cuesta sacar el trabajo y crees que para cambiar de curro debes ser dios en la tierra y no das la talla


----------



## Pepinho (1 Dic 2021)

If you pay peanuts, you get monkey's. 
Y fauna de ese calibre, sobran.


----------



## tactics (1 Dic 2021)

Yo este año he recibido 3 ó 4 ofertas, no soy ingeniero, solo empleado con experiencia tema informática.

Todas por debajo de lo cobro y con peores condiciones, y eso que donde estoy no es que sea Jauja.

¿Falta gente, pero a cuánto?


----------



## DVD1975 (1 Dic 2021)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Lokeno es más famoso en este foro que Pablo iglesias el bueno
> con tu formación y si un buen trabajo menuda verguenza



Es más yo siempre he pensado que lokeno es el dueño de burbuja.
Deberian pagarle por sus posts 
Es el influencer de burbuja.


----------



## Sinclair (1 Dic 2021)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> Nadie cobra menos de 30k al anio. Es facil cobrar 2000 o 3000 euros al mes. No es mucho, porque aqui se curra de verdad.



No se a donde te refieres con "aquí" pero yo conozco a unos cuantos con años de experiencia que no llegan a 30K y gente nueva con sueldos de vergüenza. En ciertas ciudades intermedias hay poco curro que no sea en cárnicas, no todo es Madrid.


----------



## Dolores Fuertes (1 Dic 2021)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> Eso es. La mayoria de la gente buena esta dejando las empresas y se ponen por su cuenta. A las consultoras se les va a acabar el chollo. Para colmo linkedin va a montar una especie de servicio para freelance, asi que les van a acabar de enterrar.



Es que alguien bueno que además sabe hacer un poco de todo pierde tiempo y dinero trabajando para otros.


----------



## Barrunto (1 Dic 2021)

La campaña de traer informáticos sudacas por 500€ acaba de empezar.


----------



## rascachapas (1 Dic 2021)

Nunca completan la noticia, lo que no encuentran son informaticos que cobren poco porque se ha cortado el flujo de sudamericanos que les mantenía el chiringuito


----------



## chortinator (1 Dic 2021)

Mercado... Que paguen mas y mejoten condiciones laborales


----------



## Trollsauriopermico (1 Dic 2021)

Que mejoren las condiciones y no se les irán en masa fuera de España


----------



## Dolores Fuertes (1 Dic 2021)

Barrunto dijo:


> La campaña de traer informáticos sudacas por 500€ acaba de empezar.



Es que a los informáticos sudacas les dan la green card casi automáticamente, no necesitan venir a malvivir a un país de medio pelo. A España viene el que no puede entrar en Estados Unidos o en los países pata negra de la Unión Europea por falta de idiomas, estudios, profesión... solamente se deja entrar a inmigrantes para que duerman al raso y trabajen en negro en países con gobiernos de chichinabo.

Los palilleros creen que esto va como lo de recoger fruta o limpiar, que puede hacerlo cualquiera sin estudios, mira como se han pillado los dedos con los camioneros, que en cuanto los polacos y búlgaros se pueden mover libremente por Europa y trabajar para las agencias alemanas, holandesas escandinavas... han mandado a la porra a los palilleros.


----------



## joser_jr (1 Dic 2021)

lokeno100 dijo:


> No, estoy haciendo oposiciones, y estudiando física y química en uned, me saqué mates en uned.
> 
> Además estoy haciendo el cap ( bueno ahora el Máster de profesorado ).
> 
> ...



¿No encuentras trabajo como matemático en empresas o es que prefieres centrarte en opositar para ser funcionario?


----------



## Patito Feo (1 Dic 2021)

ShellShock dijo:


> Somos muchos. Que ofrezcan lo que ofrecen a cualquier comercial de mierda y verás cómo cubren las vacantes.
> 
> Pero no, las empresas españolas están dispuestas a pagar mucho a un comercial o a un gestor de medio pelo con MBA pero no a un ingeniero, un programador o un matemático. Pues nada, estos seguirán en las empresas extranjeras teletrabajando tan ricamente.




No creas que a los comerciales pagan tanto.. eso era antes,. Ahora SMI y objetivos, comisiones etc.. si quieres ganar te tienes que inflar a vender.


----------



## TylerDurden99 (1 Dic 2021)

Bill Boss ❤ dijo:


> El sector IT en España tiene poco que ofrecer, aparte de precariedad y altos niveles de cortisol.
> 
> No ofrecen posibilidad de carrera profesional, condiciones retributivas ya no competitivas sino simplemente dignas con respecto a otros sectores profesionales. Conciliación cero, y eso que es una de las profesiones más susceptibles de telematizarse
> 
> Bill.



No te parecen dignas 400€ mínimo hasta 1.200€ al día? 

Cuanto ganas tu por curiosidad?


----------



## ShellShock (1 Dic 2021)

Patito Feo dijo:


> No creas que a los comerciales pagan tanto.. eso era antes,. Ahora SMI y objetivos, comisiones etc.. si quieres ganar te tienes que inflar a vender.



Puede ser, pero te aseguro que a los ingenieros/programadores/matemáticos "junior" les pagan menos todavía. Estoy hasta la polla de tener al equipo que no da abasto porque no me traen los perfiles que pido, y no me los traen porque les ofrecen una puta mierda y al final se van todos a teletrabajar para empresas extranjeras.

La racanería y el ser miserables está en la esencia de muchos altos directivos españoles. Eso sí, para tonterías sí que están dispuestos a aflojar.


----------



## vanderwilde (1 Dic 2021)

CharlesLeeRay dijo:


> Una polla...



Esa lengua!


----------



## avioneti (1 Dic 2021)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> Esto no es cierto. Me han llegado ofertas incluso de Google y Amazon, y ni las he contestado. El problema es que las empresas buscan perfiles muy altos. Quieren gente que se forme a si misma, y que sepan hacer de todo. Un solo tio puede hacer mas que toda una factoria, por eso hoy en dia puedes pedir lo que quieras.
> 
> Yo recibo mas ofertas que nunca, al menos 2 o 3 diarias de 60k hacia arriba, desde todas las partes del planeta.
> 
> Sin embargo, he decidido dejar de trabajar para ninguna empresa y me estoy poniendo por mi cuenta. Estoy hasta los cojones de las putas empresas, no quiero aguantar mas enchufados y gilipollas.



Cuando dices por tu cuenta, tus clientes son ese tipo de empresa? o quienes son tus clientes?

Por tu cuenta, siempre puedes estar posicion de experto y eso se paga mas que a cualquier asalariado, lo se porque yo me dedico por mi cuenta desde hace muchisimo tiempo.

Esa libertad, no aguantar mamoneo ser tu el jefe de equipo o tu propio jefe y encima gamar mas o al menos igual (siempre hay riesgos, pero igual que de asalariado si hacen recorte plantilla), no tieme precio.


----------



## vanderwilde (1 Dic 2021)

ShellShock dijo:


> ...Estoy hasta la polla...



Otro... Esa lengua!


----------



## eL PERRO (1 Dic 2021)

JODEROS PICATECLAS TERRORISTAS


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (1 Dic 2021)

Las empresas que viven gracias al trabajo basura...es mejor cerrarlas. No crean riqueza y atraen a la inmigración poco preparada.


----------



## lokeno100 (1 Dic 2021)

joser_jr dijo:


> ¿No encuentras trabajo como matemático en empresas o es que prefieres centrarte en opositar para ser funcionario?




No hay trabajo, en todas piden 5 años de experiencias y más cosas.


----------



## jus (1 Dic 2021)

tactics dijo:


> Yo este año he recibido 3 ó 4 ofertas, no soy ingeniero, solo empleado con experiencia tema informática.
> 
> Todas por debajo de lo cobro y con peores condiciones, y eso que donde estoy no es que sea Jauja.
> 
> ¿Falta gente, pero a cuánto?



Yo no estoy en el mundo del desarrollo ya, estoy de soporte y eso hay poco o nada de trabajo

Cuando me contacta alguno (muy muy pocos) casi todos me piden para desarrollar/programar y ahí les paro los pies y les digo que no me dedico ya a eso (ni quiero dedicarme más), o si medio se interesan en lo que hago yo: soporte a programadores o clientes para dar workarounds directamente NO HAY TRABAJO.

Yo no veo realmente ese empleo que habla la gente, solo unos pocos privilegiados que son muy buenos en un sector que te abosrbe la cabeza porque hay una abrumadora cantidad de tecnologías que te mata tus neuronas a menos que seas un genio. Y claro, eso es la queja de las empresas que quieren o bien genios o bien gente joven 'genio' al que los primeros años puedan explotar y si alguno cae de quedarse ahí porque suena la flauta genial para ellos

Es lo que hay


----------



## jus (1 Dic 2021)

tactics dijo:


> Yo este año he recibido 3 ó 4 ofertas, no soy ingeniero, solo empleado con experiencia tema informática.
> 
> Todas por debajo de lo cobro y con peores condiciones, y eso que donde estoy no es que sea Jauja.
> 
> ¿Falta gente, pero a cuánto?



Yo no estoy en el mundo del desarrollo ya, estoy de soporte y eso hay poco o nada de trabajo

Cuando me contacta alguno (muy muy pocos) casi todos me piden para desarrollar/programar y ahí les paro los pies y les digo que no me dedico ya a eso (ni quiero dedicarme más), o si medio se interesan en lo que hago yo: soporte a programadores o clientes para dar workarounds directamente NO HAY TRABAJO.

Yo no veo realmente ese empleo que habla la gente, solo unos pocos privilegiados que son muy buenos en un sector que te abosrbe la cabeza porque hay una abrumadora cantidad de tecnologías que te mata tus neuronas a menos que seas un genio. Y claro, eso es la queja de las empresas que quieren o bien genios o bien gente joven 'genio' al que los primeros años puedan explotar y si alguno cae de quedarse ahí porque suena la flauta genial para ellos

Es lo que hay


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (1 Dic 2021)

Que paguen de 60k para arriba y ya verás que rápido encuentran.


----------



## Bimb0 (1 Dic 2021)

Cualquier oferta de trabajo que pongas en una semana tiene 50-100 candidatos mínimo.

Quien difunde estas mentiras debe ser asesinado.


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (1 Dic 2021)

Normal, si piden que tenga X años de experiencia _*en el mismo puesto*_ (uno similar no sirve y no hay 2 puestos iguales), que hable 5 idiomas, que tenga no se cuantos másters del universo y que maneje no se cuantos programas informáticos, que lleve varios puestos a la vez y trabaje 12 horas al día por 1000€ de mierda al més y tenga menos de 30 años no los van a encontrar, no hay premios Nobel con esa edad.

Cuanto antes entiendan que no pueden pedir un premio nóbel y que no lo van a encontrar porque sencillamente no hay nadie en el puto país que tenga esa perfil y si lo hubiera nunca trabajaría en su puta empresa de mierda mejor.


----------



## pacomer (1 Dic 2021)

Los palilleros de las charcuteras van bien jodidos: pagan en remoto más desde Polonia que currando en cárnica paco-ispainola: se tienen que conformar con los residuos y casqueria que les queda en el mercado: fperos calimeros y gente con experiencia muy limitada y carencias atroces.


----------



## bric (1 Dic 2021)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Normal, si piden que tenga X años de experiencia _*en el mismo puesto*_ (uno similar no sirve y no hay 2 puestos iguales), que hable 5 idiomas, que tenga no se cuantos másters del universo y que maneje no se cuantos programas informáticos, que lleve varios puestos a la vez y trabaje 12 horas al día por 1000€ de mierda al més y tenga menos de 30 años no los van a encontrar, no hay premios Nobel con esa edad.
> 
> Cuanto antes entiendan que no pueden pedir un premio nóbel y que no lo van a encontrar porque sencillamente no hay nadie en el puto país que tenga esa perfil y si lo hubiera nunca trabajaría en su puta empresa de mierda mejor.



Se te olvida un requisito importante (visto en ofertas de trabajo reales), certificado de minusvalía. Sí, programadores que acepten cobrar un cuenco de arroz, y con minusvalía para ahorrar en la Seguridad Social del trabajador (esclavo sería más exacto) Con esas condiciones no me extraña que no encuentren gente.


----------



## Patito Feo (1 Dic 2021)

ShellShock dijo:


> Puede ser, pero te aseguro que a los ingenieros/programadores/matemáticos "junior" les pagan menos todavía. Estoy hasta la polla de tener al equipo que no da abasto porque no me traen los perfiles que pido, y no me los traen porque les ofrecen una puta mierda y al final se van todos a teletrabajar para empresas extranjeras.
> 
> La racanería y el ser miserables está en la esencia de muchos altos directivos españoles. Eso sí, para tonterías sí que están dispuestos a aflojar.




La inversion mas gorda de empresario español es en el coche de empresa y la segunda, en lo viajes y gastos "de empresa".


----------



## lokeno100 (1 Dic 2021)

Más o menos, las ofertas que he visto son eso de 18000 a 25000 como mucho brutos anuales.


----------



## FernandoIII (1 Dic 2021)

Malasangre dijo:


> El 60% de compañías no son capaces de cubrir las vacantes relacionadas con la tecnología y admiten que les va a provocar reajustes en proyectos, retrasos en el lanzamiento de productos y pérdidas de ingresos
> 
> Empresas españolas buscan a la desesperada informáticos, ingenieros y matemáticos



Pues que paguen más, esto es propaganda para petar el país con más lisensiados e indios.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (1 Dic 2021)

Malasangre dijo:


> El 60% de compañías no son capaces de cubrir las vacantes relacionadas con la tecnología y admiten que les va a provocar reajustes en proyectos, retrasos en el lanzamiento de productos y pérdidas de ingresos
> 
> Empresas españolas buscan a la desesperada informáticos, ingenieros y matemáticos



Yo trabajo en telecomunicaciones y me han llegado a ofrecer curro de programador picateclas.

Yo diciéndole a la tía pero amos a ver, si solo sé HTML5, CSS (que no es programación) y nociones muy básicas de C y Python que ya casi tengo olvidadas. Y ella decía que daba igual, que me enseñaban.


----------



## Blackmoon (1 Dic 2021)

Malasangre dijo:


> El 60% de compañías no son capaces de cubrir las vacantes relacionadas con la tecnología y admiten que les va a provocar reajustes en proyectos, retrasos en el lanzamiento de productos y pérdidas de ingresos
> 
> Empresas españolas buscan a la desesperada informáticos, ingenieros y matemáticos



Pues en España hay trillones, así que algo falla...
El sueldo quizás??


----------



## ruber et impius (1 Dic 2021)

John Connor dijo:


> Cada cuánto sacan la misma noticia?



Es una línea en un cron editada por un becario. Todos los que saben que existe se han marchado, así que la noticia se lanzará cada trimestre hasta que reviente el servidor, si es que alguien no hace una copia y le cambia de sitio.


----------



## Saco de papas (1 Dic 2021)

Macho no tienes ni idea:

1º* Encerraros en casa y no tener relaciones* ---> pero eso ya estaba de antes.

2º *Baja la productividad, los trabajadores vagean mucho más (comprobado con mis trabajadores)* --> paga mejor o cambia de trabajadores. Si no rinden más quitando 2 horas del día en transporte, es que algo estás haciendo mal o algo están haciendo mal. Dales con el látigo, a lo mejor el vago eres tú.

3º Como el indio o el panchi te dejen tirado ahora ve y reclama. Contratarlo fuera dices.. pufff. España es top en programadores amigo, pero top, top. Otra cosa es que les pagues una mierda y no te quieran ver ni en pintura.


----------



## Okjito (1 Dic 2021)

Las ofertas son de risa ultimamente...por lo que deduzco todo l ocontrario. que sobran Ingenieros.
Os pego la última lista que me contactó por Linkedin


----------



## Janus (1 Dic 2021)

Malasangre dijo:


> El 60% de compañías no son capaces de cubrir las vacantes relacionadas con la tecnología y admiten que les va a provocar reajustes en proyectos, retrasos en el lanzamiento de productos y pérdidas de ingresos
> 
> Empresas españolas buscan a la desesperada informáticos, ingenieros y matemáticos




Pay them more
Pay them more
Pay them more
Pay them more
Pay them more
Pay them more
Pay them more
Pay them more
Pay them more


----------



## Viviendo Digno (1 Dic 2021)

Quieren un [Nombre_Informático_Famoso] a precio de [Cacahuete]


----------



## FernandoGTR (1 Dic 2021)

Yo despues de 5 años estoy cobrando casi 40k, pero es que piden ingenieros informáticos con 5 años de experiencia (que no son juniors recien salidos de la uni/fp) y les quieren pagar una mierda. A mi me contactó una empresa y que me ofrecían 30k y les dije que nanai, porque oficina ni loco (teletrabajo todo el día) y si me quieren, que apoquinen. 

Pero esto es Hezpain, quieren el oro a precio de tierra.


----------



## señortopocho (1 Dic 2021)

Yo debo ser gilipollas 15 años en el sector, no soy Steve Wozniak pero hago bien mi trabajo, en todas las empresas he sido yo quien se ha ido nunca despedido, siempre cumpliendo con mi trabajo siendo proactivo y dando lo mejor de mi, no me llegan ofertas de 60k ni de puta coña si me dan 40k me piro ya mismo de donde estoy. 
Tambien es cierto que no estoy en búsqueda activa pero tampoco veo un volcán de ofertas


----------



## ueee3 (1 Dic 2021)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> Esto no es cierto. Me han llegado ofertas incluso de Google y Amazon, y ni las he contestado. El problema es que las empresas buscan perfiles muy altos. Quieren gente que se forme a si misma, y que sepan hacer de todo. Un solo tio puede hacer mas que toda una factoria, por eso hoy en dia puedes pedir lo que quieras.
> 
> Yo recibo mas ofertas que nunca, al menos 2 o 3 diarias de 60k hacia arriba, desde todas las partes del planeta.
> 
> Sin embargo, he decidido dejar de trabajar para ninguna empresa y me estoy poniendo por mi cuenta. Estoy hasta los cojones de las putas empresas, no quiero aguantar mas enchufados y gilipollas.



Eso sería lo mejor para todos, un mundo de "autónomos"...


----------



## Lma0Zedong (1 Dic 2021)

Okjito dijo:


> Las ofertas son de risa ultimamente...por lo que deduzco todo l ocontrario. que sobran Ingenieros.
> Os pego la última lista que me contactó por Linkedin
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 856257



Me sorprende que especificaran la retribución en la oferta, es muy muy habitual que ni lo pongan y encima se enfaden si preguntas, para muchos es como un tabú preguntar cuánto vas a cobrar.


----------



## Hyperion (1 Dic 2021)

señortopocho dijo:


> Yo debo ser gilipollas 15 años en el sector, no soy Steve Wozniak pero hago bien mi trabajo, en todas las empresas he sido yo quien se ha ido nunca despedido, siempre cumpliendo con mi trabajo siendo proactivo y dando lo mejor de mi, no me llegan ofertas de 60k ni de puta coña si me dan 40k me piro ya mismo de donde estoy.
> Tambien es cierto que no estoy en búsqueda activa pero tampoco veo un volcán de ofertas



No eres gilipollas, eres sincero, conozco un par de perfiles top, muy top (estoy hablando de científicos e ingenieros con mayúsculas, que han currado en sitios muy top, con máster y/o doctorado en sitios potentes, con bastante experiencia) que a duras penas llegan a los 40k brutos en España, es lo que tiene que se hayan echado parienta y haber tenido larvas.

En la España del circovid cobrar más de 40k siendo técnico no legal o sanitario es extremadamente jodido y casi una quimera, para ver salarios más elevados tienes que irte a curros de gestor y/o mánager, ya antes del circo plandemico llegar a más de 60k en STEM, IT o bio no sanitario estaba solo al alcance de unos pocos privilegiados.

Es lo que tiene haber comido polla neoliberal usana y haberse metido entre ceja y ceja el "the winner takes It all", que luego ves como una tiktokera recién horneada cobra lo que un técnico con 4-5 años de experiencia, todo para que de vez en cuando un posicionadito empollón se haga de oro y pueda dar rienda suelta a sus delirios mesiánicos.

Además en este país, sin autoridad, ejercicio de coerción ni clamor social no hay paraíso, a este ritmo un reponedor va a cobrar más que un técnico por tener más de lo anterior.


----------



## JyQ (1 Dic 2021)

Doy fe.

Es relativamente fácil encontrar trabajos por 50-60K para seniors no jefe en determinados trabajos IT, pero muy especialistas.

Si tienes suerte y encuentras un sitio donde resuelves problemas más o menos cómodo (que los hay) pues ni tan mal, yo desde marzo 2020 trabajo en casa.

El marrón es que te toque A TI (junto a otros compañeros) diseñar el plan de transformación digital de un tocho de empresa, no se lo deseo a nadie.

Consiste en moverse, encontrar puestos que no sean de jefecillo y negociar, más que en quejarse.

Como autónomo serían 1-2K más de lo que es ahora, no sé si merece la pena.

A veces quieres dejarlo porque aburre, estresa, pero pasa en todos los trabajos, también en los de 900, sólo que no son 900.

Y si no, pues me acuerdo de los campaneros y se me pasa.


----------



## Trollaco del copón (1 Dic 2021)

...a precio puta


----------



## Sr. Breve (1 Dic 2021)

Okjito dijo:


> Las ofertas son de risa ultimamente...por lo que deduzco todo l ocontrario. que sobran Ingenieros.
> Os pego la última lista que me contactó por Linkedin
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 856257



así es

esa es la puta realidad


----------



## pacomer (1 Dic 2021)

thermoshit15 dijo:


> Absolutamente falso.



No hay que irse a Polonia en Rumania a uno en Perl senior le pagan 3k mes...y alli esa pasta abulta más que en isPain.
El mercado informático lleva roto y precarizado desde
hace bastante años en isPain hasta el punto que cualquier
país emergente ofrece mejores condiciones. Por no decir que en
ninguno de esos se trabaja horas extras sin fin y sin cobrar.


----------



## Knabenschiessen (1 Dic 2021)

Everis se está quedando sin remeros a los que endosarles proyectos de 10-12 horas diarias de trabajo a tope por 18k más cheques de comida y portátil de empresa.

Que pena me da. Ah, se han cambiado de nombre otra vez, ahora son NTT. A ver si así pica alguno que por el nombre no le suene que son los vampiros de neuronas.

Y respecto a la noticia, totalmente y absolutamente FALSA en lo que se refiere a gente capacitada ganando sueldos DECENTES.


----------



## Tzadik (1 Dic 2021)

Ser un técnico bueno que sabe resolver problemas o crear cosas y andar trabajando para otros es ser un parguela


----------



## Knabenschiessen (1 Dic 2021)

Veamos al de recursos humanos de empresa palillera Usana (pero podría ser Española) haciendo un perfil para un puesto de trabajo:


----------



## XRL (1 Dic 2021)

Ricardo1980 dijo:


> y lleno de jacas en lugar de paricortas. No olvides eso.



pero esas también te piden la luna para follarlas no?

porque así no veo ninguna diferencia


----------



## pacomer (1 Dic 2021)

Tzadik dijo:


> Ser un técnico bueno que sabe resolver problemas o crear cosas y andar trabajando para otros es ser un parguela



Es fácil hoy en día para un buen desarrollador con idea de negocios sacarse 1 millón de euros anualmente. En Suiza es la norma. Lo de isPain es de miseria sobre miseria pensar en pequeño a escala local y no ver más salida que ser.explotado por empresas palilleras y sueldos cieneuristas. Hay que salir del barrio y pensar en que hay cientos de mercados por explotar por ahí fuera donde hay pasta en cantidades bestiales. El mercadito ispainol es de aldea de caciquillos locales visto desde fuera un mundillo microscopico irrelevante cruzando los Pirineos.


----------



## Agilipollado (1 Dic 2021)

Los cojones, lo que no hay son ganas de pagar lo que se deberia.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (1 Dic 2021)

superloki dijo:


> Me han llamado dos veces en este último mes para trabajar en una empresa IT (no me dijeron el nombre de las empresas). Una de ellas era por medio de Randstad. Aparte de eso, mi CV está siendo visitado todas las semanas por varias empresas hace ya unos meses. Es que aunque me ofrecieran un súper sueldo con un montón de beneficios, no me veo trabajando con una mascarilla y encima con la presión de vacunarse. Lo mejor que he hecho fue salir de ese mundo y ponerme por mi cuenta. Gano menos pero las ventajas son abismales...



Ranstad = Cuenco de arroz, el cuenco lo pones tú y el arroz se lo quedan ellos como comisión.


----------



## Cruzado (1 Dic 2021)

Tengo un amigo fp de informatca, 15 años de experiencia,acaba de cambiar de curro, 40k con teletrabajo al 70%.

Por otro lado, un ingeniero industrial le han ofrecido 38k, misma edad.

Asi estan las cosas.


----------



## la_trotona (1 Dic 2021)

Malasangre dijo:


> El 60% de compañías no son capaces de cubrir las vacantes relacionadas con la tecnología y admiten que les va a provocar reajustes en proyectos, retrasos en el lanzamiento de productos y pérdidas de ingresos
> 
> Empresas españolas buscan a la desesperada informáticos, ingenieros y matemáticos



No conozco yo por ejemplo a ingenieros químicos que no encuentran trabajo en ingeniería, claro si quieren informa´ticos a precios de risa, y es otra cosa, esperemos que de verdad no encuentren porque la juventud vaya espabilando y se vayan largando a países civilizados.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (1 Dic 2021)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> "Es lo que hay" decían.
> 
> Que paguen.



"es lo que hay"...en la empresa española.

Por eso yo hace mas de 20 años que no trabajo para ninguna empresa española, aun estando en España.


----------



## perrosno (1 Dic 2021)

Eso les pasa por haber jodido la gallina de los huevos de oro y montar las putas carnicas esas de mierda. Ahora que se jodan los explotadores.


----------



## Sinclair (1 Dic 2021)

Hace unos años era noticia que cada vez había menos gente estudiando Ingeniería Informática debido a la precarización del sector. Ahora parece que se está notando en el mercado, cuesta reemplazar la rotación de la gente con experiencia. La oferta/demanda debería implicar subir los salarios, pero eso, en las cárnicas al menos, implica subir las tarifas a los clientes, que ya de por si están muy ajustadas.

Por no hablar de la cesión ilegal de trabajadores, creo que ahí el gobierno debería ponerse muy serio, no puede ser que las grandes empresas del IBEX sigan teniendo beneficios millonarios a base de mano de obra barata.


----------



## Sinclair (1 Dic 2021)

Hace unos años era noticia que cada vez había menos gente estudiando ingenierías informáticas debido a la precarización del sector. Ahora parece que se está notando en el mercado, cuesta reemplazar la rotación de la gente con experiencia. La oferta/demanda debería implicar subir los salarios, pero eso, en las cárnicas al menos, implica subir las tarifas a los clientes, que ya de por si están muy ajustadas. 

Por no hablar de la cesión ilegal de trabajadores, creo que ahí el gobierno debería ponerse muy serio, no puede ser que las grandes empresas del IBEX sigan teniendo beneficios millonarios a base de mano de obra barata.


----------



## Sinclair (1 Dic 2021)

Hace unos años era noticia que cada vez había menos gente estudiando ingenierías informáticas debido a la precarización del sector. Ahora parece que se está notando en el mercado, cuesta reemplazar la rotación de la gente con experiencia. La oferta/demanda debería implicar subir los salarios, pero eso, en las cárnicas al menos, implica subir las tarifas a los clientes, que ya de por si están muy ajustadas. 

Por no hablar de la cesión ilegal de trabajadores, creo que ahí el gobierno debería ponerse muy serio, no puede ser que las grandes empresas del IBEX sigan teniendo beneficios millonarios a base de mano de obra barata.


----------



## jorgitonew (1 Dic 2021)

Hola, que palabras usas para buscar trabajo en remoto y en qué países para estos salarios??


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (1 Dic 2021)

Intuitiva Feladora dijo:


> Yo trabajo en telecomunicaciones y me han llegado a ofrecer curro de programador picateclas.
> 
> Yo diciéndole a la tía pero amos a ver, si solo sé HTML5, CSS (que no es programación) y nociones muy básicas de C y Python que ya casi tengo olvidadas. Y ella decía que daba igual, que me enseñaban.



Si eres mujer te pueden contratar como piloto. Da igual. Es para el cupo.


----------



## drstrangelove (1 Dic 2021)

Ya de primeras, cualquier oferta laboral que me llega del sur de los Alpes o del oeste del Rhin, directamente ni me molesto en mirarla.


----------



## Sr. Breve (1 Dic 2021)

Sinclair dijo:


> Por no hablar de la cesión ilegal de trabajadores, creo que ahí el gobierno debería ponerse muy serio, no puede ser que las grandes empresas del IBEX sigan teniendo beneficios millonarios a base de mano de obra barata.



en el sector eléctrico pasa todos los días, ya saben a qué empresas me refiero

los clientes a pagar luz a precio de horo, las puertas giratorias dando vueltas todos los días, y los trabajadores todos subcontratados y cada vez más precarizados


----------



## josete (1 Dic 2021)

Sinclair dijo:


> Hace unos años era noticia que cada vez había menos gente estudiando ingenierías informáticas debido a la precarización del sector. Ahora parece que se está notando en el mercado, cuesta reemplazar la rotación de la gente con experiencia. La oferta/demanda debería implicar subir los salarios, pero eso, en las cárnicas al menos, implica subir las tarifas a los clientes, que ya de por si están muy ajustadas.
> 
> Por no hablar de la cesión ilegal de trabajadores, creo que ahí el gobierno debería ponerse muy serio, no puede ser que las grandes empresas del IBEX sigan teniendo beneficios millonarios a base de mano de obra barata.



Pero si las notas de corte en ingeniería informática están más altas que nunca. Se llenan todas las plazas y hay una lista de de espera tremenda.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sinclair (1 Dic 2021)

josete dijo:


> Pero si las notas de corte en ingeniería informática están más altas que nunca. Se llenan todas las plazas y hay una lista de de espera tremenda.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Pues habrá cambiado el tema otra vez, lo que comento sería hace 3 o 4 años, no se me ocurre que puede haber pasado para que se vuelvan a llenar las aulas, y mas con la mala fama que acumula el sector.


----------



## DVD1975 (1 Dic 2021)

Pues ese hindú no consumirá tu mierdi producto 
Eso lo llevo oyendo desde que salió el teletrabajo.
Y metete en un zulo tipo Brasil con seguridad privada compra armas pq apocalipsis zombie va ser poco


----------



## Espartano27 (1 Dic 2021)

Las ingenierías están contratando becarios porque les dan subvención y panchitos a saco, conozco muchas que están hasta el culo de colombianos, venezolanos e indios.


----------



## DVD1975 (1 Dic 2021)

bric dijo:


> Se te olvida un requisito importante (visto en ofertas de trabajo reales), certificado de minusvalía. Sí, programadores que acepten cobrar un cuenco de arroz, y con minusvalía para ahorrar en la Seguridad Social del trabajador (esclavo sería más exacto) Con esas condiciones no me extraña que no encuentren gente.



Se puede ser minusválido pero no gilipollas.
Tuve hace 20 años un ex compi que tuvo un accidente de pequeño y perdió un brazo tenía un brazo ortopédico pues el tipo chuleaba a las empresas y con razón cobran ayudas por el y se ahorran dinero .
Un vecino mío se lo dice en la cara y solo coge trabajos en multis aytos..olé sus huevos.


----------



## Knabenschiessen (1 Dic 2021)

Desarrollador Java con experiencia, oferta en Suiza. €145.000 (150.000 CHF)









Senior Java Software Engineer- Zurich- up to 150,000 CHF


My client, a medium size financial technology company based in Zurich, is currently looking for a talented Backend Java Developer to join their rapidly growing team.




www.efinancialcareers.ch





Desarrollador Java con experiencia, oferta en España. €27.000



https://www.infojobs.net/madrid/programador-analista-programador-java/of-i5c1533871b4d6da4f3c807b30d4567



No más preguntas, señoría.


----------



## jdblazquez (1 Dic 2021)

Buscan desesperadamente pero pagando lo mismo... de todas formas la gente con esto de la Plandemia está buscando vivir mejor no ganar más dinero. Además están buscando gente que sepa, llevo recibiendo continuamente ofertas diarias pero claro mi intención es montarmelo por mi cuenta como muchos han dicho que es la opción que ahora se lleva.


----------



## Jjnn (1 Dic 2021)

Malasangre dijo:


> El 60% de compañías no son capaces de cubrir las vacantes relacionadas con la tecnología y admiten que les va a provocar reajustes en proyectos, retrasos en el lanzamiento de productos y pérdidas de ingresos
> 
> Empresas españolas buscan a la desesperada informáticos, ingenieros y matemáticos



Becarios y seniors mileuristas normal que no encuentren si son listos se han ido a la ue o están opositando para una vida decente


----------



## algemeine (1 Dic 2021)

Que suban los sueldos y bajen las horas y todas las navidades una buena cesta con su jamon de pezuña negra reglamentario. O que curre el dueño y su camada de bastardos.


----------



## drstrangelove (1 Dic 2021)

Ofertas en SUIZA para desarrolladores C/C++ (mi "campo")-> de 100k pavos parriba:

https://swissdevjobs.ch/jobs/C++/all

Oferta similar en Españistán: 21k-30k pavels

Trabajo hispañol con salario-chatarra

Que no encuentran dicen, lo raro sería que todavía quedara alguien currando en sus cárnicas.


----------



## GatoAzul (1 Dic 2021)

En Estados Unidos.... 




Computer EngineerHardware EngineerSoftware Engineer Junior$64,400$69,000$59,800Intermediate$102,350$117,852$110,101Senior$161,368$167,030$168,230
*Highest-Paying Companies*
Based on our data, _Google_ is the highest paying company in the computer engineering industry with employees earning an average of *$124,000 per year*, which is 21% higher than the average computer engineering salary in the United States. A senior engineer at Google can earn up to $285,000 or more.


CompanyHourlyMonthlyAnnualGoogle$59.62$10,333$124,000LinkedIn$58.65$10,167$122,000Apple$57.69$10,000$120,000Facebook$57.21$9,917$119,000HP$56.73$9,833$118,000IBM$56.25$9,750$117,000Cisco Systems$55.77$9,667$116,000Microsoft$55.29$9,583$115,000Citrix Systems$53.36$9,250$111,000Oracle$51.92$9,000$108,000Amazon$51.44$8,917$107,000Qualcomm$51.44$8,833$106,000Intel Corporation$50.96$8,750$105,000eBay$50.00$8,667$104,000Workday$47.60$8,250$99,000Orbitz Worldwide$46.63$8,083$97,000Jabil Circuit$44.23$7,667$92,000Xerox$44.23$7,667$92,000Danaher$40.87$7,083$85,000Micron Technology$39.42$6,833$82,000
*Highest-Paying Jobs/Fields*

Job/Field - CompanyAnnualSoftware - Google$285,000Software - Apple$258,000Software - Intel$235,000Software - LinkedIn$210,000Manager - Facebook$209,000Manager - Riverbed$190,000Hardware - Qualcomm$185,000Software - Citrix$180,000Software - Agilent$177,000Software - Red Hat$171,000Software - Akamai$169,000Software - SAP$154,000Software - Workday$151,000Manager - Eaton$146,000Software - MITRE$143,000Software - MathWorks$141,000Hardware - NI$137,000QA - Salesforce$136,000Software - Rackspace$126,000Software - Orbitz$121,000
*Highest-Paying Cities*
_Silicon Valley_ (San Francisco Bay Area, California) is the best place to be a computer engineer; the median salary is around *$131,500 per year*.


CityHourlyMonthlyAnnualSan Francisco$64.42$11,167$134,000San Jose$63.46$11,000$132,000New York$55.29$9,583$115,000Washington D.C.$54.81$9,500$114,000Brooklyn$52.88$9,167$110,000Boston$51.92$9,000$108,000Chicago$51.44$8,916$107,000Los Angeles$50.96$8,833$106,000Dallas$50.48$8,750$105,000Philadelphia$49.52$8,583$103,000

Computer Engineer Salary - Computer Careers


----------



## GatoAzul (1 Dic 2021)

Lo que ocurre es que España está muuuuy pasada ya. Mucho chorizo y gitanería.


----------



## jus (1 Dic 2021)

señortopocho dijo:


> Yo debo ser gilipollas 15 años en el sector, no soy Steve Wozniak pero hago bien mi trabajo, en todas las empresas he sido yo quien se ha ido nunca despedido, siempre cumpliendo con mi trabajo siendo proactivo y dando lo mejor de mi, no me llegan ofertas de 60k ni de puta coña si me dan 40k me piro ya mismo de donde estoy.
> Tambien es cierto que no estoy en búsqueda activa pero tampoco veo un volcán de ofertas



Yo llevo 14 años en el sector de las TI y solo voy por 33k en Madrid. A mi sí me han despedido, ertes, eres, falta de pago de nóminas, cierres de empresa y chanchullos.

Me metí en un mundo donde o eres cerebrin o estás jodido. Programar está chulo solo cuando con un lenguaje de programación y unas librerias haces cosas útiles sin alardes.

Pero cuando en tu trabajo debes saber 1 lenguaje de programación con 2-3 frameworks con sus anotaciones y configuraciones y funciones todos sincronizados sin fallos y reza que no haya algo mal puesto pq el error que en la ejecución no te ayudará mucho sino al contrario pues solo ahi solo dan ganas de mandar todo a la mierda.

Suma que te pediran extras de tocar otro tipo de tecnologías y luego en el curro hacerte con la arquitectura que tengan montado con sus marrones y encima si no te reciclas y no estás en proyectos con tecnologías demandas te quedas obsoletillo.

En fin que menos mal que no estoy programando aunque no estoy fuera de ese mundo para nada y estoy ligado a ello con mi soporte nivel 3 de ver código y configuración


----------



## señortopocho (1 Dic 2021)

jus dijo:


> Yo llevo 14 años en el sector de las TI y solo voy por 33k en Madrid. A mi sí me han despedido, ertes, eres, falta de pago de nóminas, cierres de empresa y chanchullos.
> 
> Me metí en un mundo donde o eres cerebrin o estás jodido. Programar está chulo solo cuando con un lenguaje de programación y unas librerias haces cosas útiles sin alardes.
> 
> ...



Es un mundo dificile donde la suerte de pillar una ola es lo que te lleva up, tengo ex compis que en el día a día currando no teníamos grandes diferencias ni de escala ni del día a día, una oferta buena, venderse bien y pum salto estratosférico con todo y con eso algunos no son felices el curro es curro. 

De lo que dices de reciclaje, nuevas tecnologías y arquitecturas de clientes etc lo peor la arquitectura de clientes y su negocio lo más jodido no suele estar documentado, a tu empresa le suda los cojones ya vendió la burra.


----------



## George Orwell (1 Dic 2021)

Ya me gustaría. Siendo ingeniero senior a pesar de mi edad y en un campo con muy poca competencia, por ser súper especializado, estaría frotándome las manos y mi nómina engordando. Pero ando pensando a ver si con suerte amortiguo con dignidad el hostión de la inflación que nos está regalando PSOE-Pudrimos.


----------



## George Orwell (1 Dic 2021)

señortopocho dijo:


> Yo debo ser gilipollas 15 años en el sector, no soy Steve Wozniak pero hago bien mi trabajo, en todas las empresas he sido yo quien se ha ido nunca despedido, siempre cumpliendo con mi trabajo siendo proactivo y dando lo mejor de mi, no me llegan ofertas de 60k ni de puta coña si me dan 40k me piro ya mismo de donde estoy.
> Tambien es cierto que no estoy en búsqueda activa pero tampoco veo un volcán de ofertas



Exacto. Yo soy mecánico pero con un perfil -vamos a decir- versátil (programación, autómatas, eléctrico, robots y por supuesto diseño mecánico, que es mi especialidad) y no veo esa realidad. Si fuese cierta esa búsqueda desesperada, mi sueldo ya habría subido a pesar de que, como en tu caso, yo tampoco busco nada porque estoy muy bien donde estoy.
Yo, desde luego, no es lo que percibo, pero ni de lejos.


----------



## Milgerardo Van Puta (1 Dic 2021)

Pericoeldelospalotes dijo:


> Un mojón, que yo he estado buscando trabajo en mierdas de estas de informática, con una fp del ramo hecha y las empresas solo están interesadas en frikis gafones con tropecientos años de experiencia.



¿Cómo te metiste? Creía que eras de Humanidades.


----------



## NormanMan (1 Dic 2021)

será por informáticos, levantas una piedra y aparecen 5


----------



## NATE HIGGERS (1 Dic 2021)

Pues yo si veo ofertas muy buenas. Ayer mismo me han propuesto hacer entrevistas para un curro de programador en hedge funds con salarios de 300-900k (no, no hay ceros de mas). Y dejaban remoto si el candidato era bueno.


----------



## Pericoeldelospalotes (1 Dic 2021)

Milgerardo Van Puta dijo:


> ¿Cómo te metiste? Creía que eras de Humanidades.



En el bachiller hice sociales pero en la fp me dijeron que no importaba


----------



## Milgerardo Van Puta (1 Dic 2021)

Pericoeldelospalotes dijo:


> En el bachiller hice sociales pero en la fp me dijeron que no importaba



Yo he pensado alguna vez en meterme en una fp de informática, ¿Lo recomiendas?


----------



## Pericoeldelospalotes (1 Dic 2021)

Milgerardo Van Puta dijo:


> Yo he pensado alguna vez en meterme en una fp de informática, ¿Lo recomiendas?



Si encuentras un centro bueno, como fue mi caso, se aprende mucho, pero el tema de las salidas laborales no es así tan bueno como lo pintan, por lo menos por mi experiencia


----------



## josete (1 Dic 2021)

Sinclair dijo:


> Pues habrá cambiado el tema otra vez, lo que comento sería hace 3 o 4 años, no se me ocurre que puede haber pasado para que se vuelvan a llenar las aulas, y mas con la mala fama que acumula el sector.



Hace 3 o 4 años ya había mucha demanda por parte de los estudiantes para cursar ingeniería informática. Yo tampoco lo entiendo, pero parece que la publicidad funciona. Ahora mismo debido a la alta demanda que hay para estudiar ingeniería informática algunas escuelas van a aumentar el número de entrada. Yo creo que es un error, pero...

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Milgerardo Van Puta (1 Dic 2021)

Pericoeldelospalotes dijo:


> Si encuentras un centro bueno, como fue mi caso, se aprende mucho, pero el tema de las salidas laborales no es así tan bueno como lo pintan, por lo menos por mi experiencia



Gracias.

Igual el año que viene, si veo esa salida, te comento algo si no es molestia.


----------



## trancos123 (1 Dic 2021)

Intuitiva Feladora dijo:


> Yo trabajo en telecomunicaciones y me han llegado a ofrecer curro de programador picateclas.
> 
> Yo diciéndole a la tía pero amos a ver, si solo sé HTML5, CSS (que no es programación) y nociones muy básicas de C y Python que ya casi tengo olvidadas. Y ella decía que daba igual, que me enseñaban.



Los recruiters cobran por presentar candidatos.


----------



## trancos123 (1 Dic 2021)

señortopocho dijo:


> Yo debo ser gilipollas 15 años en el sector, no soy Steve Wozniak pero hago bien mi trabajo, en todas las empresas he sido yo quien se ha ido nunca despedido, siempre cumpliendo con mi trabajo siendo proactivo y dando lo mejor de mi, no me llegan ofertas de 60k ni de puta coña si me dan 40k me piro ya mismo de donde estoy.
> Tambien es cierto que no estoy en búsqueda activa pero tampoco veo un volcán de ofertas











Job offers







www.getmanfred.com


----------



## trancos123 (1 Dic 2021)

jorgitonew dijo:


> Hola, que palabras usas para buscar trabajo en remoto y en qué países para estos salarios??











Job offers







www.getmanfred.com


----------



## Svl (1 Dic 2021)

Sinclair dijo:


> Pues habrá cambiado el tema otra vez, lo que comento sería hace 3 o 4 años, no se me ocurre que puede haber pasado para que se vuelvan a llenar las aulas, y mas con la mala fama que acumula el sector.



Efecto Big Bang Theory. 

Que las demás ingenierías son un pasaporte al paro mientras que el mundo IT trabajo al menos tiene (una mierda eso sí).


----------



## la_trotona (2 Dic 2021)

unaburbu dijo:


> Chavales que no tiene el mínimo compromiso con la empresa incluso con un sueldo decente.
> 
> Un ingeniero no es un mozo de almacén que quitas y pones al día siguiente. Tiene que pasar mucho tiempo formándose en herramienta, técnicas, protocolos y mil aspectos más para que empiece a ser productivo. Llegado ese momento, sólo se puede amortizar ese recurso si se queda un tiempo largo. De ahí que el hecho de 500 juniors tirando fichas a toda oferta que sale, es un engaño.



¿Y la empresa que compromiso tiene con sus trabajadores? Venga ya. Y como siga esto así, muchas empresas ni juniors van a tener yéndose todos los que puedan fuera de aquí.


----------



## Svl (2 Dic 2021)

En fin señores enésima no-noticia para que la gente siga estudiando STEM que las facultades se están viendo canutas para llenar aulas. Cada día hay más orlas con más profesores que alumnos.


----------



## la_trotona (2 Dic 2021)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Yo me he salido del sector por la mierda que pagan.
> Se están dedicando a traer a venezolanos y colombianos y estos se forman y en cuanto les sale otra oferta mejor se piran sin avisar
> En mi ex trabajo los llamaban los speddy González pq un día los veías y al otro no
> Se iban a otros sectores pq los pagaban más o no trabajaban fines de semana.



Jo, jo, jo, que bien se les está a esas cárnicas de mierda, y seguro que para hacer dos tonterías tardarían la vida en aprenderlo jajajajajaj.


----------



## la_trotona (2 Dic 2021)

lokeno100 dijo:


> No, estoy haciendo oposiciones, y estudiando física y química en uned, me saqué mates en uned.
> 
> Además estoy haciendo el cap ( bueno ahora el Máster de profesorado ).
> 
> ...



¿Opos para profesor? Vas aprendiendo figura, eso está bien.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (2 Dic 2021)

Pepinho dijo:


> If you pay peanuts, you get *monkeys*.
> Y fauna de ese calibre, sobran.



Lo que sobra es el apóstrofe, enterao.


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (2 Dic 2021)

Cualquiera diría que quieren acabar con el paro en España.


----------



## jus (2 Dic 2021)

señortopocho dijo:


> Es un mundo dificile donde la suerte de pillar una ola es lo que te lleva up, tengo ex compis que en el día a día currando no teníamos grandes diferencias ni de escala ni del día a día, una oferta buena, venderse bien y pum salto estratosférico con todo y con eso algunos no son felices el curro es curro.



En mí caso siempre he dependido de la suerte más que otra cosa y así lo tengo claro en general para la gente de andar por casa.

A veces todo depende de la primera experiencia, de ese primer amor que no fue correspondido pq algo ajeno a ti apareció y no hubo encuentro final, o que sin saber lo que hay detrás de algo eliges lo inadecuado a pesar de creer que es lo mejor pq ganas más a priori


----------



## R_Madrid (2 Dic 2021)

yo estoy en uno de esos colectivos y os puedo decir que ahora se exigen diez veces el conocimiento y pagan la mitad que hace pocos años

razon, no hay trabajo y demasiada demanda, por tanto cada oferta es de requisitos exquisitos


----------



## la_trotona (2 Dic 2021)

Mucho quejarse de España, pero no nos movemos ni a la ciudad de al lado.


----------



## la_trotona (2 Dic 2021)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Los más esquiroles que he conocido son los zulohipotecados y conformistas y de necesidades adquiridas.
> Algunos dan ganas de potar.
> Gente no si mi iphone no sin mi Netflix de mierda mis vacaciones a new York pq la visillera de turno se lo dice.
> La gente es capaz de matar por seguir o aparentar lo q no o es.
> ...



Totalmente cierto, muchos parece que no quieren un mínimo de independencia con tal de estar con alguien, así pasa luego.


----------



## la_trotona (2 Dic 2021)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Ríete pero os juro que he visto cosas raras.
> Tengo anécdotas para aburrir.



Cuenta, cuenta... o pon un hilo con esas anécdotas y que la gente vaya añadiendo.


----------



## la_trotona (2 Dic 2021)

Barrunto dijo:


> La campaña de traer informáticos sudacas por 500€ acaba de empezar.



Lo gracioso es que en cuanto consigan papeles , la mayoría se largarán y vuelta a empezar.


----------



## la_trotona (2 Dic 2021)

Al final, siempre es necesario una parte presencial, y alguien top de India pudiendo trabajar para una empresa alemana o estadounidense, no va a trabajar para una española.


----------



## Carrus Magníficus (2 Dic 2021)

Más falso que la versionitis del papayavirus.


----------



## basura_inmunda (2 Dic 2021)

Pues yo tengo el LinkedIn petado, todas las semanas puedo tener mínimo una entrevista.


----------



## pacomer (2 Dic 2021)

trancos123 dijo:


> Job offers
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ofertas cebo con el truco de poner sslarios máximos que no se pagan jamás.

En isPain como ya se ha dicho el sector está roto desde hace años con salarios miserables y condiciones de campo algodonero. Queman y reemplazan a la gente muy rápido y luego se quejan de la falta de remeros. 
Sale mejor meterse a mover latas en mercadons que joderse la vida de informático en isPain en esas cárnicas.


----------



## Pollepolle (2 Dic 2021)

PEPITO GRILLAO dijo:


> Pues no lo entiendo, si cada día entran en patera desde África, 1000 ingenieros y son los más preparados



Ya la segunda vez que un subnormal cuñao suelta la misma gracia. Os crian en granjas o es que viene de serie cuando eres un puto retrasado??


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (2 Dic 2021)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Ya la segunda vez que un subnormal cuñao suelta la misma gracia. Os crian en granjas o es que viene de serie cuando eres un puto retrasado??



Peor, soy progre de los pijos, de los de Ferraz


----------



## sisar_vidal (2 Dic 2021)

Everis buscando cuerpos


----------



## Jorge de Burgos (2 Dic 2021)

Como se suele decir, buscan un "informático" que tenga la capacidad de trabajar como si fuera un departamento completo.


----------



## Progy (2 Dic 2021)

A mi me acosan ya hasta por whatsapp, eso sí, luego son ofertas de mierda buscando perfiles que no se ajustan al mío, y mira que tengo mi CV bien accesible y actualizado tanto en infojobs como en LinkedIn, con enlaces a mi web y mis apps, pero ni se molestan; o te paras a leer un poco sobre la cárnica en malditasconsultoras.com y te dan ganas de salir corriendo.

Las recruiters van como pollo sin cabeza, casi todas sin tener ni zorra de lo que están buscando ni para qué. Por suerte ya hay algunas empresas (un par que yo conozca) donde al menos se están molestando en saber lo básico sobre tecnologías.

Por cierto, algo muy gracioso que me está pasando es que en mi CV indico que llevo poco más de un año desarrollando mis propios proyectos y luego por otro lado, EN PARALELO durante este año, tengo experiencia laboral real de unos 8 meses. Es que hasta lo indico con las putas fechas. Pues todavía no hay ni una recruiter que no se haya confundido y no haya sumado ese año + los 8 meses , y se piensan que tengo casi 2 años de experiencia. Acojonante.


----------



## Parco Molo (2 Dic 2021)

Enésima propaganda para langostas y/o funcis.

De los creadores de:
Ej que la gente no quiere trabajar de camareros o camioneros.
No encontramos gente con ganas y que sepa.

Ahora llega:
Ej que no encontramos hinformáticos o hinjenieros por 800 Eur al mes...

Y ojo, no le echo la culpa a las empresas solamente.
Le echo la culpa a los millones de impuestos y trabas que el gobierno narco comunista les pone para operar en España.


----------



## Pichorrica (2 Dic 2021)

Progy dijo:


> A mi me acosan ya hasta por whatsapp, eso sí, luego son ofertas de mierda buscando perfiles que no se ajustan al mío, y mira que tengo mi CV bien accesible y actualizado tanto en infojobs como en LinkedIn, con enlaces a mi web y mis apps, pero ni se molestan; o te paras a leer un poco sobre la cárnica en malditasconsultoras.com y te dan ganas de salir corriendo.
> 
> Las recruiters van como pollo sin cabeza, casi todas sin tener ni zorra de lo que están buscando ni para qué. Por suerte ya hay algunas empresas (un par que yo conozca) donde al menos se están molestando en saber lo básico sobre tecnologías.
> 
> Por cierto, algo muy gracioso que me está pasando es que en mi CV indico que llevo poco más de un año desarrollando mis propios proyectos y luego por otro lado, EN PARALELO durante este año, tengo experiencia laboral real de unos 8 meses. Es que hasta lo indico con las putas fechas. Pues todavía no hay ni una recruiter que no se haya confundido y no haya sumado ese año + los 8 meses , y se piensan que tengo casi 2 años de experiencia. Acojonante.



Los reclutadores cobran por gente presentada. Se la suda tu CV y lo que pongas en él.

El reclutador encima es alguien de una carrera de pinta y colorea, por lo que no va a saber ni lo que es un algoritmo.


----------



## arehucas (2 Dic 2021)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Todo mentira. El sector está profundamente precarizado. Si hubiese desesperación por captar personal los sueldos subirían como la espuma.
> 
> Va a ser que no.



Los sueldos subieron hace un par de años, pero no veo que sigan haciéndolo.


----------



## 999999999 (2 Dic 2021)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> Esto no es cierto. *Me han llegado ofertas incluso de Google y Amazon, y ni las he contestado*. El problema es que las empresas buscan perfiles muy altos. Quieren gente que se forme a si misma, y que sepan hacer de todo. Un solo tio puede hacer mas que toda una factoria, por eso hoy en dia puedes pedir lo que quieras.
> 
> *Yo recibo mas ofertas que nunca, al menos 2 o 3 diarias de 60k hacia arriba, desde todas las partes del planeta.*
> 
> Sin embargo, *he decidido dejar de trabajar para ninguna empresa y me estoy poniendo por mi cuenta.* Estoy hasta los cojones de las putas empresas, no quiero aguantar mas enchufados y gilipollas.



Fantasma!!!!


----------



## Pichorrica (2 Dic 2021)

Por cierto, no es nada raro ver a reclutadores en Instagram subiendo historias de como está el mundo IT, de lo maravilloso y desafiante que es, de que sólo importa todo lo que sabes hacer pero son psicólogos, pedagogos, relaciones laborales.....


----------



## pepeleches (2 Dic 2021)

Por lo que veo yo sí que es difícil encontrar gente. Pero ojo, hay una brecha grande. 

Las empresas ya no quieren juniors. Contratar a alguien para enseñarle y que sea válido dentro de dos años al precio actual no es rentable. Por eso la gente con experiencia suficiente y buen conocimiento tecnológico seguramente tiene una oportunidad para mejorar su carrera, pero quien no tenga esa experiencia o le falte conocimiento sobre ciertas herramientas no estará en la misma posición

La diferencia de rendimiento entre alguien muy senior y un junior puede ser brutal. A nivel de responsabilidades, por supuesto, pero es que si metes en la ecuación que un junior necesita un senior para enseñarle y estar revisando su trabajo, no salen las cuentas. 

Por poner un ejemplo, vamos a poner un junior que cobre 20.000€ (27.000€ con SS) y un senior que cobre 34.000€ (45.000€ con SS). 

Si tienes dos seniors, te cuesta 90.000€ tener 'dos unidades de trabajo'. 

Si tienes un senior y un junior, el junior 'limpio' producirá como mucho un 25%, teniendo en cuenta decisiones y responsabilidad. Pero es que tranquilamente necesitarás un 25% de jornada del senior para enseñarle y revisar lo que hace (al principio será mucho más)

Es decir, tienes 'una unidad de trabajo' entre los dos y te cuesta 72.000€

No hay color...


----------



## AlMutamid (2 Dic 2021)

En remoto, 70k al año y acciones de la empresa.

Si alguna empresa desesperada española me necesita, que me mande una oferta conforme a mi situación actual. Soy todo oídos.


----------



## pacomer (2 Dic 2021)

pepeleches dijo:


> Por lo que veo yo sí que es difícil encontrar gente. Pero ojo, hay una brecha grande.
> 
> Las empresas ya no quieren juniors. Contratar a alguien para enseñarle y que sea válido dentro de dos años al precio actual no es rentable. Por eso la gente con experiencia suficiente y buen conocimiento tecnológico seguramente tiene una oportunidad para mejorar su carrera, pero quien no tenga esa experiencia o le falte conocimiento sobre ciertas herramientas no estará en la misma posición
> 
> ...



Antes los seniors tragaban... ahora la mayoria se ha reconvertido a contractor/
/Freelance/ pequeños empresarios porque se ha hecho normal contratar y trabajar en remoto y ganan de x5 a x10 veces lo de una cárnica.
Las cárnicas sin embargo no han cambiado nada su paco business model que viene siendo el mismo desde los 90: te pago 1 me llevo 10. Los seniors cansados de ser explotados y de que todo el mundo se lleve la pasta desde la charo de RRHH hasta el vendemotos del comercial mientras él se coma todos los marrones han visto la salida del Gulag informático ispainol con la globalizaciòn y nuevos nichos de mercado donde se necesita una especialización brutal que el modelo commodity tercermundista de la cárnica ispainola ni se huele.

Por eso se quejan de que no encuentran seniors a precio fuera de mercado. Y lo tienen bien jodido porque salvo ispainoles primerizos y de fogueo nulo o sudamericanos despistados nadie quiere venir a isPain para que le paguen menos que en Polonia/Rumania trabajando como cabrones con deadlines apretados hasta 60 horas horas extra sin pagar.


----------



## Hyperion (2 Dic 2021)

pepeleches dijo:


> Por lo que veo yo sí que es difícil encontrar gente. Pero ojo, hay una brecha grande.
> 
> Las empresas ya no quieren juniors. Contratar a alguien para enseñarle y que sea válido dentro de dos años al precio actual no es rentable. Por eso la gente con experiencia suficiente y buen conocimiento tecnológico seguramente tiene una oportunidad para mejorar su carrera, pero quien no tenga esa experiencia o le falte conocimiento sobre ciertas herramientas no estará en la misma posición
> 
> ...



Esa filosofía de mierda que tienen las empresas se la han podido permitir por el sistema globalizado de 1980-2020.

Si una empresa solo quiere gente con experiencia sin tener que formar a la gente más joven, cuando los pollaviejas (sin ofender a estos) se jubilen o sean muy mayores para continuar, quien cojones va a continuar con el trabajo? 

Hasta los 80 tenías que joderte y gastarte la pasta en formar a la juventud (y el estado tenía que también gastarse los dineros y procurar que estos tuvieran una formación sólida).

En los 80 surgió la alternativa de la globalización, pudiendo tirar de tercermundistas con hambre y un título bajo el brazo de países como China, india o Vietnam, con mucha población, hambre y gente que en algunos casos es tan buena como los occidentales. Ya en una escala menor podías tirar de panchos (aunque algunos si están muy bien formados, esos o se quedan en sus países o se piran a alguno anglo).


Pero sabes qué? Eso se acabó, no hay recursos para traer sudamericanos, los asiáticos se están quedando con lo gordo del pastel y ya no nos necesitan y los hinjinieros que vienen del continente que tenemos al sur no son tan buenos, el circo plandemico se ha cargado el ejército de reserva global, así que ahora toca joderse y pagar lo que toca además de formar a la siguiente generación (aunque harían falta años para reajustar la oferta a la demanda en el mundo STEM).

Eso o enviar todo a la mierda en occidente y convertirse en la puta de Yao y Sanjay, que es lo que parece que los boomers y las élites quieren.

Es el mercado hamijo, el mercado y "ese biruh mortah", ajo y agua.


----------



## pacomer (2 Dic 2021)

pepeleches dijo:


> Por lo que veo yo sí que es difícil encontrar gente. Pero ojo, hay una brecha grande.
> 
> Las empresas ya no quieren juniors. Contratar a alguien para enseñarle y que sea válido dentro de dos años al precio actual no es rentable. Por eso la gente con experiencia suficiente y buen conocimiento tecnológico seguramente tiene una oportunidad para mejorar su carrera, pero quien no tenga esa experiencia o le falte conocimiento sobre ciertas herramientas no estará en la misma posición
> 
> ...



Antes los seniors tragaban... ahora la mayoria se ha reconvertido a contractor/
/Freelance/ pequeños empresarios porque se ha hecho normal contratar y trabajar en remoto y ganan de x5 a x10 veces lo de una cárnica.
Las cárnicas sin embargo no han cambiado nada su paco business model que viene siendo el mismo desde los 90: te pago 1 me llevo 10. Los seniors cansados de ser explotados y de que todo el mundo se lleve la pasta menos èl: desde la charo de RRHH hasta el vendemotos del comercial mientras él se come todos los marrones para sacar proyectos imposibles, han visto la salida del Gulag informático ispainol con la globalizaciòn y nuevos nichos de mercado donde se necesita una especialización brutal que el modelo commodity tercermundista de la cárnica ispainola ni se huele.

Por eso se quejan de que no encuentran seniors a precio fuera de mercado. Y lo tienen bien jodido porque salvo ispainoles primerizos y de fogueo nulo o sudamericanos despistados nadie quiere venir a isPain para que le paguen menos que en Polonia/Rumania trabajando como cabrones con deadlines apretados hasta 60 horas horas extra sin pagar. Eso es todo
el problema es que no encuentran seniors
a precio de junior rumano y que encima se dejen
porculizar.


----------



## Pichorrica (2 Dic 2021)

Hyperion dijo:


> Esa filosofía de mierda que tienen las empresas se la han podido permitir por el sistema globalizado de 1980-2020.
> 
> Si una empresa solo quiere gente con experiencia sin tener que formar a la gente más joven, cuando los pollaviejas (sin ofender a estos) se jubilen o sean muy mayores para continuar, quien cojones va a continuar con el trabajo?
> 
> ...



Y pasa lo que pasa, que para un puesto se tira el anuncio rulando meses y meses por LinkedIn, con 1000 inscritos pero "no encajan con el perfil".


----------



## Anthony Quin (2 Dic 2021)

Eso sí, los anuncios nwo que no falten.


----------



## Bort (2 Dic 2021)

A mi me llegan ofertas de subcontratas de subcontratas. Esto ya está tan prostituido que ni las charcuteras te quieren contratar directamente


----------



## jus (2 Dic 2021)

Y es por eso que mucha gente no puede mejorar ni prosperar porque hay un salto enorme entre la realidad/capacidad de la gente vs lo que se pide/quiere

Además no todos valemos para programar, es un 'don', quiero decir que no vale querer ponerse en casa o ir a cursos y aprender, importa mucho la velocidad a la qu epuedas procesar información abstracta y si no te da el coco, pues no les vales porque igual trabajas con cocos y tú eres un parias ahí. Te contratan, te ven que no vales y te echan a los 6 meses gratis o al año con una indemnización bajísima y has perdido 1 año (y la empresa dinero también)

Yo mañana podría buscar curro se java pero no piloto ningún framework más allá de la inyección de dependencias de Spring, con eso hoy día te mandan a pastar y menos si no has estado curradno al saco con eso.

Pero oye... no dicen que falta gente? pues cogen a tíos como yo, te 'forman' y estarías productivo en mi caso en poco tiempo, pero no, porque piden 2-3 frameworks, herramientas que conecten con esos framworks modos de trabajo, le metes otra tecnología extra de la empresa, le sumas los procesos interntos que tenga el modelo de negocio tecnologicamente hablando y flipas en colores.

*ASí es imposible, o ya estás metido en ese mundo laboralmente o no puedes entrar practicamente. La curva de aprendizaje para un no iniciado o que se ha quedado atrás es de 1-2 años mínimo y todos los meses uno debe pagar hipoteca/alquiler y comer todos los días. Es inviable salvo que desde que acabes los estudios de joven ya tengas la suerte de ser bueno y entrar en un sitio donde se use tecnologías demandadas por el mercado y el proyecto no se del año de matusalen

Hoy están por ejemplo con la versión java 14/17? ni puta idea, pues en mi empresa se sigue currando con la versión 1.4. 1.6 y 1.8!!

ASí están las cosas en la realidad, mañana me echan y qué pasaría conmigo?*


----------



## la_trotona (2 Dic 2021)

pepeleches dijo:


> Por lo que veo yo sí que es difícil encontrar gente. Pero ojo, hay una brecha grande.
> 
> Las empresas ya no quieren juniors. Contratar a alguien para enseñarle y que sea válido dentro de dos años al precio actual no es rentable. Por eso la gente con experiencia suficiente y buen conocimiento tecnológico seguramente tiene una oportunidad para mejorar su carrera, pero quien no tenga esa experiencia o le falte conocimiento sobre ciertas herramientas no estará en la misma posición
> 
> ...



Claro, porque lo seniors cobran relativamente poco, cuando no encuentras seniors por 34.000 euros y hay que subir a 40.000 o más euros, porque si no ninguno se va a tu empresa, entonces es cuando compensa contratar a juniors, así de simple.


----------



## la_trotona (2 Dic 2021)

Si se ponen así, llegará un momento que o aumentan el sueldo, o tendrán que rebajar exigencias, no hay más.


----------



## la_trotona (2 Dic 2021)

Cierto, pero llega un límite de sueldos que la empresa no quiere o no puede pagar más, y si no se sobrepasa ese límite es complicado encontrar seniors, aparte de que a la empresa se le pueden ir seniors a la competencia. Con lo cual si quiere que avanze algo el proyecto no le queda más remedio que meter algún junior de vez en cuando, y que se le forme bien.


----------



## FernandoGTR (2 Dic 2021)

Es triste pero he visto muchas empresas las cuales he oido con estas orejas que contratar a gente por más de X es inasumible, no porque no tengan presupuesto (que lo tienen) pero es que sino el margen de la empresa X (cuyo jefe es amigo paco de la empresa) se le tiene que bajar y claro... Y ya cuando piden pruebas técnicas en las entrevistas, he visto gente que han dicho que "y un mojón, que estoy en selectividad?" y adiós.

Entre que piden gente que hagan el trabajo de 4-5 y que quieren pagar una misera (da gracias si te pagan 28-30k a un senior)... luego los que son juniors rabiando porque quieren ganar experiencia pero no pueden. Como han dicho antes, cuando los seniors seamos top seniors y nos vayamos a jubilar, a ver como hacen ese reemplazo.


----------



## Ingeniero_en_Informatica (2 Dic 2021)

Llevo más de 20 años en el sector, he trabajado en varias empresas, algunas cárnicas y ahora estoy desde hace tiempo fuera del mundo de las charcuteras, además tengo estrecha relación con el mundo de la profesión en el ámbito colegial, he vivido de cerca todos los intentos fallidos de regulación, todas las conversaciones, todas las acciones, con información de primera mano....creo que tengo suficiente criterio para opinar.

En España nunca, repito, nunca va a ordenarse esta profesión. No hay ningún tipo de voluntad, ni política ni empresarial. Todos los gestos desde las instituciones han sido fuegos de artificio. Hay una serie de lobbies que trabajan juntos para que la regulación no se produzca. ¿Quiénes?, pensad quién se aprovecha de la situación actual y sabréis su identidad, pero ya os adelanto que son varios y muy poderosos, no sólo algunas profesiones rivales, que también, sino incluso gente de dentro que vive muy bien tal y como está ahora la situación.....

Perded toda esperanza, no habrá regulación.

En cuanto a lo que buscan las empresas...está claro. Quieren pollos grandes y que pesen poco....Eso no existe, existió, pero afortunadamente la gente ha visto que dedicarse a algo como esto por un cuenco de arroz no merece la pena y ha obrado en consecuencia abandonando en masa las escuelas técnicas y yéndose a profesiones como las biosanitarias o directamente opositar....

"No hay gente" dicen.....y yo digo que llevo toda la vida buscando un Ferrari a 1000 euros, pero no lo encuentro oiga. O un piso en el centro de la ciudad por 10.000 pero no hay.....simplemente buscan cosas que no existen.

He tenido que soportar entrevistas en las que me han dicho directamente....es que no encontramos gente..........añadiendo yo....no encontráis gente por lo que queréis pagar......levantarme y marcharme.... Escuchar a gente de RRHH decirme que la "parte técnica tiene techo".....y perlas similares, siempre en boca de una charo con carrera de letras que no sabe ni quiere saber el valor de un técnico.

En España, toda profesión técnica, no sólo en Informática, es la muerte en vida. Cero reconocimiento, nula progresión, desprecio por parte de la sociedad......es el mundo al revés. 

Son los técnicos los que mueven el mundo, pero en este país se valora "la gestión", y en la gestión, siempre hay gente que no tiene formación técnica. Se valora más un gestor sin conocimientos que un técnico.

La lógica dice que todo buen técnico debería promocionar a gestión, pero la realidad es que todo buen técnico se queda siempre donde está y el que no sirve para otra cosa y tiene dotes de psicópata es el que promociona. Si el técnico tuviera reconocimiento y salario acorde a su valor, no habría problema, pero lo que ocurre es que es el gestor el que se lo lleva crudo a costa del técnico....

Además últimamente se ha unido a todo ello, la desgracia de que las empresas las gestionan financieros.....grandes fondos...bancos.....y como comprenderéis a esa gente sólo le interesa la rentabilidad de doble dígito y lo más pronto posible.....los técnicos son recursos que se queman y se tiran....no son importantes....¿o sí?....¿quién hace funcionar esa empresa que "gestionas" tú desde tu atalaya?

Y luego viene el mantra de todos los años.....mantra que promueven esos lobbies que se quieren seguir aprovechando de la situación....hacen falta tropecientos mil....informáticos, telecos....etc. Mentira. Falso. Quieren reventar el mercado otra vez, para tener esclavos mal pagados.

Huid mientras podáis. Hacedles daño donde más les duele. En la escasez están las buenas condiciones. Sólo así se conseguirá que la gente tenga al menos un sueldo digno, pero es que además hay que cambiar toda una cultura asquerosa y muy española de visión empresarial y de valoración de perfiles....y eso lleva mucho tiempo.....

Y luego se preguntan por qué la gente no quiere dedicarse a esto.....


----------



## thermoshit15 (2 Dic 2021)

señortopocho dijo:


> Es un mundo dificile donde la suerte de pillar una ola es lo que te lleva up, tengo ex compis que en el día a día currando no teníamos grandes diferencias ni de escala ni del día a día, una oferta buena, venderse bien y pum salto estratosférico con todo y con eso algunos no son felices el curro es curro.
> 
> De lo que dices de reciclaje, nuevas tecnologías y arquitecturas de clientes etc lo peor la arquitectura de clientes y su negocio lo más jodido no suele estar documentado, a tu empresa le suda los cojones ya vendió la burra.



Tiene pinta de que te has acomodado y apalancado. 

En esta industria o estás espabilado o acabas así, con 40 y tantos y sueldo de Jr y a merced de q llegue un fulano q cambie los sistemas y te ponga en la calle por dinosaurio apalancado. Es una putada, pero es lo que hay.


----------



## greg_house (2 Dic 2021)

Ingeniero_en_Informatica dijo:


> Llevo más de 20 años en el sector, he trabajado en varias empresas, algunas cárnicas y ahora estoy desde hace tiempo fuera del mundo de las charcuteras, además tengo estrecha relación con el mundo de la profesión en el ámbito colegial, he vivido de cerca todos los intentos fallidos de regulación, todas las conversaciones, todas las acciones, con información de primera mano....creo que tengo suficiente criterio para opinar.
> 
> En España nunca, repito, nunca va a ordenarse esta profesión. No hay ningún tipo de voluntad, ni política ni empresarial. Todos los gestos desde las instituciones han sido fuegos de artificio. Hay una serie de lobbies que trabajan juntos para que la regulación no se produzca. ¿Quiénes?, pensad quién se aprovecha de la situación actual y sabréis su identidad, pero ya os adelanto que son varios y muy poderosos, no sólo algunas profesiones rivales, que también, sino incluso gente de dentro que vive muy bien tal y como está ahora la situación.....
> 
> ...



Pienso igual


----------



## greg_house (2 Dic 2021)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Y pasa lo que pasa, que para un puesto se tira el anuncio rulando meses y meses por LinkedIn, con 1000 inscritos pero "no encajan con el perfil".



Es de chiste


----------



## thermoshit15 (2 Dic 2021)

la_trotona dijo:


> Claro, porque lo seniors cobran relativamente poco, cuando no encuentras seniors por 34.000 euros y hay que subir a 40.000 o más euros, porque si no ninguno se va a tu empresa, entonces es cuando compensa contratar a juniors, así de simple.



Desconfía de seniors q pidan 40k. Suena a apalancados haciendo el mismo trabajo durante n años.


----------



## greg_house (2 Dic 2021)

thermoshit15 dijo:


> Desconfía de seniors q pidan 40k. Suena a apalancados haciendo el mismo trabajo durante n años.



Lo que habría es que matar a la gente de RRHH


----------



## greg_house (2 Dic 2021)

País de mierda


----------



## greg_house (2 Dic 2021)

País de mierda


----------



## manstein (2 Dic 2021)

A mí lo que me sorprende de la noticia es que en la distopía que es España queden empresas


----------



## Ingeniero_en_Informatica (2 Dic 2021)

greg_house dijo:


> Lo que habría es que matar a la gente de RRHH



Y a los financieros también


----------



## Hyperion (2 Dic 2021)

Ingeniero_en_Informatica dijo:


> ...
> En España, toda profesión técnica, no sólo en Informática, es la muerte en vida. Cero reconocimiento, nula progresión, desprecio por parte de la sociedad......es el mundo al revés.
> ...



Eso no va a pasar, ni está siendo el mundo al revés, porque todas esas políticas empresariales no son algo made in spain, son* directrices del mundo anglo*, producto del sistema fiduciario, en el que la producción ha pasado a ser algo secundario y lo que sustenta a la mayoría de población (de las zonas desarrolladas) son las transacciones financieras.

Fueron los anglos los primeros en pauperizar a los técnicos en general, da igual si eran IT, no IT, bio, etc. Las profesiones técnicas tienen un problemilla, y es que son muy difíciles de regular y filtrar por condición de familia o económica, porque el niño rico puede no heredar ni la capacidad intrínseca ni extrínseca (esfuerzo) del padre, con lo que son profesiones muy susceptibles a una alta movilidad social.

Cosa que no pasa con el Derecho o la Medicina, mucho más fáciles de regular y filtrar ya que aunque son complejas, no requieren de una sinergía tan bestia entre ambas capacidades como las ciencias o la ingeniería y además tienen poder autoritario del que un técnico científico carece.

Y eso, para una élite como la anglo que tiene lo peor de la germana (supremacismo racial, semitismo ideológico y expansionismo) y lo peor de la latina (marrullerismo y corruptibilidad, hedonismo y adicción por el buen vivir) era *intolerable.*

La belle époque de los STEM terminó cuando el hijo de Wilson Rodriguez le quitó la plaza del MIT a Spencer (de hecho es curioso en EEUU que fue a partir de que las clases medias y bajas quisieran estudiar en la uni comenzaran a subir tasas).

Eso, junto a la deslocalización de la producción y la libre circulación d epersonas era condición necesaria para que, primero, los que estuvieran arriba siguieran manteniéndose, segundo, llegar a una sociedad donde unos pocos viven a lo Downton Abbey a costa del resto, y tercero, que a la vez las masas de abajo de los países desarrollados mantuvieran cierto poder adquisitivo y evitar rebeliones. 

Sin STEM's baratos, no habría sociedad de consumo globalizada, el mundo sería como en los 70 y principios de los 80, no hubiera habido la explosión de las redes sociales ni de la digitalización generalizada. De hecho, si a una persona ajena al mundo técnico le dieras a elegir, mil veces elegiría pauperizar a los técnicos, en el fondo el Paco y Mari Carmen medio de Occidente viven mucho mejor en este sistema.

Por no hablar que el tinglado fiduciario hubiera caído mucho antes y lo que estamos viendo ahora hubiera sucedido igual a mediados de los 90 o principios de los 2000.


----------



## Ingeniero_en_Informatica (2 Dic 2021)

Hyperion dijo:


> Eso no va a pasar, ni está siendo el mundo al revés, porque todas esas políticas empresariales no son algo made in spain, son* directrices del mundo anglo*, producto del sistema fiduciario, en el que la producción ha pasado a ser algo secundario y lo que sustenta a la mayoría de población (de las zonas desarrolladas) son las transacciones financieras.
> 
> Fueron los anglos los primeros en pauperizar a los técnicos en general, da igual si eran IT, no IT, bio, etc. Las profesiones técnicas tienen un problemilla, y es que son muy difíciles de regular y filtrar por condición de familia o económica, porque el niño rico puede no heredar ni la capacidad intrínseca ni extrínseca (esfuerzo) del padre, con lo que son profesiones muy susceptibles a una alta movilidad social.
> 
> ...



Tienes toda la razón....pero en USA o UK al menos puedes ganarte la vida bien siendo STEM....en este estercolero es imposible


----------



## pacomer (2 Dic 2021)

Ingeniero_en_Informatica dijo:


> Llevo más de 20 años en el sector, he trabajado en varias empresas, algunas cárnicas y ahora estoy desde hace tiempo fuera del mundo de las charcuteras, además tengo estrecha relación con el mundo de la profesión en el ámbito colegial, he vivido de cerca todos los intentos fallidos de regulación, todas las conversaciones, todas las acciones, con información de primera mano....creo que tengo suficiente criterio para opinar.
> 
> En España nunca, repito, nunca va a ordenarse esta profesión. No hay ningún tipo de voluntad, ni política ni empresarial. Todos los gestos desde las instituciones han sido fuegos de artificio. Hay una serie de lobbies que trabajan juntos para que la regulación no se produzca. ¿Quiénes?, pensad quién se aprovecha de la situación actual y sabréis su identidad, pero ya os adelanto que son varios y muy poderosos, no sólo algunas profesiones rivales, que también, sino incluso gente de dentro que vive muy bien tal y como está ahora la situación.....
> 
> ...



Es una tara cultural de isPain aparentar que se es hidalgo sin ensuciarse las manos y que curre el pringao al que se desprecia y maltrata. Es un país de letras de chupatintas, leguleyos y retòrica barata todo se queda en la promesa de hacer algo que no se hace: dar el pego, estafar, ser listo engañando a trabajadores y clientes. En eso consiste ser un buen gestor en España : hacerse rico engañando a todo el mundo cultivando exclusivamente el clientelismo y patronazgo con los políticos y la élite de funcionarios y grandes de isPAin, analfabetos en ciencia y tecnología, caso excepcional entre las élites europess. AHora además añadele la impresora del Euro y el resultado es un país que no produce nada más que apariencias, marketing humo y mucha deuda.


----------



## Ingeniero_en_Informatica (2 Dic 2021)

pacomer dijo:


> Es una tara cultural de isPain aparentar que se es hidalgo sin ensuciarse las manos y que curre el pringao al que se desprecia y maltrata. Es un país de letras de chupatintas, leguleyos y retòrica barata todo se queda en la promesa de hacer algo que no se hace: dar el pego, estafar, ser listo engañando a trabajadores y clientes. En eso consiste ser un buen gestor en España : hacerse rico engañando a todo el mundo cultivando exclusivamente el clientelismo y patronazgo con los políticos y la élite de funcionarios y grandes de isPAin. AHora además añadele la impresora del Euro y el resultado es un país que no produce nada más que apariencias, marketing humo y mucha deuda.



Totalmente. No lo has podido decir mejor


----------



## Ancient Warrior (2 Dic 2021)

CharlesLeeRay dijo:


> Una polla, en todo caso consultoras no encuentran esclavos, las grandes compañias ponen encima de la mesa un contrato y tienes a 500 chavales dandose de ostias por el.



Cierra el hilo ...este tío dio en el clavo ...verdad absoluta


----------



## la_trotona (2 Dic 2021)

thermoshit15 dijo:


> Desconfía de seniors q pidan 40k. Suena a apalancados haciendo el mismo trabajo durante n años.



Mejor me lo pones, 50k o más, no hay tantas empresas dispuestas a pagarlo.


----------



## greg_house (2 Dic 2021)

FernandoGTR dijo:


> Es triste pero he visto muchas empresas las cuales he oido con estas orejas que contratar a gente por más de X es inasumible, no porque no tengan presupuesto (que lo tienen) pero es que sino el margen de la empresa X (cuyo jefe es amigo paco de la empresa) se le tiene que bajar y claro... Y ya cuando piden pruebas técnicas en las entrevistas, he visto gente que han dicho que "y un mojón, que estoy en selectividad?" y adiós.
> 
> Entre que piden gente que hagan el trabajo de 4-5 y que quieren pagar una misera (da gracias si te pagan 28-30k a un senior)... luego los que son juniors rabiando porque quieren ganar experiencia pero no pueden. Como han dicho antes, cuando los seniors seamos top seniors y nos vayamos a jubilar, a ver como hacen ese reemplazo.



Lo de las pruebas es un chiste.

yo estuve hace 15 años currando en entorno host con cobolPl1 etc….

Era muy fácil y al final vivías de rentas al tener tu sección bajo control Y era muy similar siempre

ahora mismo me ponen un test y no me acuerdo ni de la cabecera

¿No tengo ni zorra? No 

estoy en otros entornos con otras guerras


----------



## LeeMarvin (2 Dic 2021)

señortopocho dijo:


> Yo debo ser gilipollas 15 años en el sector, no soy Steve Wozniak pero hago bien mi trabajo, en todas las empresas he sido yo quien se ha ido nunca despedido, siempre cumpliendo con mi trabajo siendo proactivo y dando lo mejor de mi, no me llegan ofertas de 60k ni de puta coña si me dan 40k me piro ya mismo de donde estoy.
> Tambien es cierto que no estoy en búsqueda activa pero tampoco veo un volcán de ofertas



De gilipolllas nada, es sólo que cuentas la verdad. El que se gana 40 es pq tiene un carguito de dirección. 
Los stems de mi entorno, gente lista sin ser unos genios, y con equilibrio entre formación y experiencia, no llegan a esa cantidad,,,, menos un ingeniero que curra en la empresa familiar. Del resto, el más joven va para profe de mates de secundaria y los otros dos están en la privada, y ese salario no lo han visto en la vida.


----------



## greg_house (2 Dic 2021)

LeeMarvin dijo:


> De gilipolllas nada, es sólo que cuentas la verdad. El que se gana 40 es pq tiene un carguito de dirección.
> Los stems de mi entorno, gente lista sin ser unos genios, y con equilibrio entre formación y experiencia, no llegan a esa cantidad,,,, menos un ingeniero que curra en la empresa familiar. Del resto, el más joven va para profe de mates de secundaria y los otros dos están en la privada, y ese salario no lo han visto en la vida.



Si

en general para casi todo es lo que dices


----------



## Pichorrica (2 Dic 2021)

Todos los matemáticos que conozco, ni uno, trabaja de picateclas. 3 opositando a profe y 1 de momento con un contrato de bibliotecario en el Ayuntamiento del pueblo.

Informáticos conozco 2, uno es doctor y trabaja en noseque proyecto con contrato de 3 meses en 3 meses. El otro hace mucho que abandonó la plantación y es aux.administrativo en justicia.

Ingenieros...unos cuantos en consultoría. Más quemados que la pipa de un indio pero, es que tampoco hay trabajo de ingenieros puramente. Esos puestos están mas que cogidos.


----------



## greg_house (2 Dic 2021)

Otro tema peligroso es que la gente técnica tiene una sobrecarga continua que es difícil de soportar a largo plazo .

la gente se harta del sueldo, y de la mierda de soportar cada día un exceso de responsabilidad sin incentivos


----------



## Dolores Fuertes (2 Dic 2021)

avioneti dijo:


> Cuando dices por tu cuenta, tus clientes son ese tipo de empresa? o quienes son tus clientes?
> 
> Por tu cuenta, siempre puedes estar posicion de experto y eso se paga mas que a cualquier asalariado, lo se porque yo me dedico por mi cuenta desde hace muchisimo tiempo.
> 
> Esa libertad, no aguantar mamoneo ser tu el jefe de equipo o tu propio jefe y encima gamar mas o al menos igual (siempre hay riesgos, pero igual que de asalariado si hacen recorte plantilla), no tieme precio.



...y además teletrabajar para clientes de países donde están acostumbrados a pagar los encargos. En España cobrar una deuda es casi imposible. Yo no quiero volver a trabajar con clientes españoles, sólo dan problemas.

EDITADO


greg_house dijo:


> Otro tema peligroso es que la gente técnica tiene una sobrecarga continua que es difícil de soportar a largo plazo .
> 
> la gente se harta del sueldo, y de la mierda de soportar cada día un exceso de responsabilidad sin incentivos



Una vez que te enteras de que el mundo está lleno de lugares en que se trabaja con profesionales honestos y serios, en vez de con palilleros que buscan aprovecharse de ti para dar el pelotazo, si eres muy serio, estás a la altura y hablas inglés fluido (ni te digo idiomas de sitios donde están acostumbrados a pagar el trabajo hecho y a no robar), estás perdiendo tiempo, dinero y oportunidades de crecimiento profesional trabajando con gentuza. Además ni siquiera necesitas hacer la maleta, puedes trabajar desde casa y disfrutar del sol y la maravillosa calidad de vida (cuando haces dinero como yo) de España desde hace unos pocos años. Servidora no es ingeniera, pero mi trabajo tiene muchos puntos en común.


----------



## Ingeniero_en_Informatica (2 Dic 2021)

greg_house dijo:


> Otro tema peligroso es que la gente técnica tiene una sobrecarga continua que es difícil de soportar a largo plazo .
> 
> la gente se harta del sueldo, y de la mierda de soportar cada día un exceso de responsabilidad sin incentivos



Exacto. Como dice un buen amigo mío....en la parte técnica sólo puedes empatar o perder, ganar nunca. Es un partido en el que si lo haces todo perfecto, empatas....y si cometes un error, pierdes....

Y siempre habrá alguien que te echará la culpa a ti...


----------



## Caballero de la Tenaza (2 Dic 2021)

nada2 dijo:


> Aprender alemán?



Cinco años para tener el mismo nivel que uno de inglés. Si no tienes apestillado el puesto es demasiado esfuerzo para sólo intentarlo.

Además nunca serás de los suyos. Tengo un amigo, 22 años en Dinamarca, casado con danesa. No quiere la nacionalidad, nunca seré de los suyos, me dice


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (2 Dic 2021)

pacomer dijo:


> Los palilleros de las charcuteras van bien jodidos: pagan en remoto más desde Polonia que currando en cárnica paco-ispainola: se tienen que conformar con los residuos y casqueria que les queda en el mercado: fperos calimeros y gente con experiencia muy limitada y carencias atroces.



Ayer vi que una empresa de Bosnia pagaba 60k por trabajar en remoto, BOSNIA, que estaban en guerra hace nada, España es tercermundo laboral.


----------



## Baubens2 (2 Dic 2021)

Yo conozco un negro informático


----------



## greg_house (2 Dic 2021)

Hay que planearse que estamos permitiendo


----------



## JoseGZ (2 Dic 2021)

ShellShock dijo:


> Puede ser, pero te aseguro que a los ingenieros/programadores/matemáticos "junior" les pagan menos todavía. Estoy hasta la polla de tener al equipo que no da abasto porque no me traen los perfiles que pido, y no me los traen porque les ofrecen una puta mierda y al final se van todos a teletrabajar para empresas extranjeras.
> 
> La racanería y el ser miserables está en la esencia de muchos altos directivos españoles. Eso sí, para tonterías sí que están dispuestos a aflojar.



Eso si, el mercedes ecologico de leasing para la direccioon que no falte


----------



## greg_house (2 Dic 2021)

JoseGZ dijo:


> Eso si, el mercedes ecologico de leasing para la direccioon que no falte



En mi empresa , carracos de comerciales y comemierdas de gerencia . 100.000 pavos


----------



## usuario baneado (3 Dic 2021)

Ni los cagaplayas quieren trabajar.


----------



## pepeluismi (3 Dic 2021)

Seguro?


----------



## tatenen (3 Dic 2021)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Y aun asi, con el CV que tienes, en españa te ponen pegas porque no tienes experiencia en esto, en aquello, no tienes tal certificación....



Calla que en un puesto, en el que pedían masters, pues apliqué y me llama la charo de RRHH. Me dice: tienes master? Yo: no, tengo doctorado. Ella: es que necesito mínimo master. Yo: ah, no se preocupe, charo, que un doctorado es un título superior al de master. Y ella eerre que erre que sin master no le valía. En aquella época, era normal tener un doctorado sin tener un master, el master solía equivaler al primer-segundo año de doctorado, así a ojo, de hecho, había gente que se piraba a mitad de doctorado, pues por el "research" hecho, se iba con el master. Yo explicándole que un doctorado es como hacer un master y continuar con investigación unos años más, como si fuera incluido. Y nada.


----------



## Pichorrica (3 Dic 2021)

pepeluismi dijo:


> Seguro?



No se lo cree ni él lo que ha escrito

Sino, aquí tienes a @lokeno100 .

Dudo que encuentres a gente con más cualificación que él


----------



## Pichorrica (3 Dic 2021)

tatenen dijo:


> Calla que en un puesto, en el que pedían masters, pues apliqué y me llama la charo de RRHH. Me dice: tienes master? Yo: no, tengo doctorado. Ella: es que necesito mínimo master. Yo: ah, no se preocupe, charo, que un doctorado es un título superior al de master. Y ella eerre que erre que sin master no le valía. En aquella época, era normal tener un doctorado sin tener un master, el master solía equivaler al primer-segundo año de doctorado, así a ojo, de hecho, había gente que se piraba a mitad de doctorado, pues por el "research" hecho, se iba con el master. Yo explicándole que un doctorado es como hacer un master y continuar con investigación unos años más, como si fuera incluido. Y nada.



Yo en mi sector ahora la moda es:

Gente con máster o doctorado + 5 años de experiencia + vente a vivir a un pueblo perdido de la mano de dios por 20k.

Después el trabajo en sí lo hace hasta un niño de la ESO, pero....y lo que mola tener a un doctor trabajando con Mari la hija de paqui de la esquina y con El Juanma que a los 28 hizo un curso de reinsercción laboral y aquí lo tenemos


----------



## tatenen (3 Dic 2021)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Yo en mi sector ahora la moda es:
> 
> Gente con máster o doctorado + 5 años de experiencia + vente a vivir a un pueblo perdido de la mano de dios por 20k.
> 
> Después el trabajo en sí lo hace hasta un niño de la ESO, pero....y lo que mola tener a un doctor trabajando con Mari la hija de paqui de la esquina y con El Juanma que a los 28 hizo un curso de reinsercción laboral y aquí lo tenemos



Joer, a mi me sorprende que tener un doctorado tenga cierto "caché" en españa, me acuerdo cuando estudiaba el doctorado, en una de mis vacaciones en España, en una conversación con una piba me preguntó que qué estudiaba a mi edad, cerca de los 30, le dije que estaba un doctorado, y me preguntó que en qué hospital...


----------



## Pichorrica (3 Dic 2021)

tatenen dijo:


> Joer, a mi me sorprende que tener un doctorado tenga cierto "caché" en españa, me acuerdo cuando estudiaba el doctorado, en una de mis vacaciones en España, en una conversación con una piba me preguntó que qué estudiaba a mi edad, cerca de los 30, le dije que estaba un doctorado, y me preguntó que en qué hospital...



No saben ni para que quieren a un doctor en electroquimica, en polimeros o en química cuántica, pero por pedir que no quede.


----------



## ShellShock (3 Dic 2021)

Pichorrica dijo:


> No saben ni para que quieren a un doctor en electroquimica, en polimeros o en química cuántica, pero por pedir que no quede.



El paletismo en España es generalizado. Se identifica médico con doctor y los propios médicos, muchos con un ego que no cabe en un campo de fútbol, son los primeros que lo fomentan.

Alguna vez un médico se me ha presentado como "Buenos días, soy el Dr. XXXX" y cuando le he dicho "Buenos días, yo soy Fulanito. Qué interesante, mi tesis va sobre patatínpatatán, ¿sobre qué la hizo usted?" se ha quedado con cara blanca sin saber cómo salir de la situación sin quedar en ridículo.

Los matasanos están endiosados a niveles absurdos en España.


----------



## josete (3 Dic 2021)

tatenen dijo:


> Calla que en un puesto, en el que pedían masters, pues apliqué y me llama la charo de RRHH. Me dice: tienes master? Yo: no, tengo doctorado. Ella: es que necesito mínimo master. Yo: ah, no se preocupe, charo, que un doctorado es un título superior al de master. Y ella eerre que erre que sin master no le valía. En aquella época, era normal tener un doctorado sin tener un master, el master solía equivaler al primer-segundo año de doctorado, así a ojo, de hecho, había gente que se piraba a mitad de doctorado, pues por el "research" hecho, se iba con el master. Yo explicándole que un doctorado es como hacer un master y continuar con investigación unos años más, como si fuera incluido. Y nada.



Ese es el nivel de rrhh en España.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ShellShock (3 Dic 2021)

tatenen dijo:


> Calla que en un puesto, en el que pedían masters, pues apliqué y me llama la charo de RRHH. Me dice: tienes master? Yo: no, tengo doctorado. Ella: es que necesito mínimo master. Yo: ah, no se preocupe, charo, que un doctorado es un título superior al de master. Y ella eerre que erre que sin master no le valía. En aquella época, era normal tener un doctorado sin tener un master, el master solía equivaler al primer-segundo año de doctorado, así a ojo, de hecho, había gente que se piraba a mitad de doctorado, pues por el "research" hecho, se iba con el master. Yo explicándole que un doctorado es como hacer un master y continuar con investigación unos años más, como si fuera incluido. Y nada.



Discutir con una charo suele ser como dar cabezazos contra el muro de piedra de un castillo.

Ahora se ha puesto de moda lo de los MBAs esos, que básicamente consisten en pagar pastizales para hacer contactos. Y nada, para dirigir departamentos y cosas así prefieren un mierdas con carrera y MBA antes que un señor doctor ingeniero con 20 años de experiencia dirigiendo equipos de desarrollo con resultados reales. Así va el país. Va en nuestra mentalidad de vendedores de humo y pícaros. No tenemos la industria de Alemania o Japón por algo.


----------



## tatenen (3 Dic 2021)

ShellShock dijo:


> El paletismo en España es generalizado. Se identifica médico con doctor y los propios médicos, muchos con un ego que no cabe en un campo de fútbol, son los primeros que lo fomentan.
> 
> Alguna vez un médico se me ha presentado como "Buenos días, soy el Dr. XXXX" y cuando le he dicho "Buenos días, yo soy Fulanito. Qué interesante, mi tesis va sobre patatínpatatán, ¿sobre qué la hizo usted?" se ha quedado con cara blanca sin saber cómo salir de la situación sin quedar en ridículo.
> 
> Los matasanos están endiosados a niveles absurdos en España.



Totalmente, una vez tuve una trifulca con un matasanos, el tío por mi apariencia me estaba tratando de gilipollas, le dije que estaba hablando con un doctor, él dijo que él también lo era, y le pregunté exactamente eso, en qué ha hecho usted la tesis? Y él dijo que no necesitaba tesis para ser doctor, le dije yo ah, entonces es usted un licenciado en medicina, muy bien, pues yo soy doctor en física, así que un respeto. No había manera, el doctor era él, y yo no.


----------



## tatenen (3 Dic 2021)

ShellShock dijo:


> Discutir con una charo suele ser como dar cabezazos contra el muro de piedra de un castillo.
> 
> Ahora se ha puesto de moda lo de los MBAs esos, que básicamente consisten en pagar pastizales para hacer contactos. Y nada, para dirigir departamentos y cosas así prefieren un mierdas con carrera y MBA antes que un señor doctor ingeniero con 20 años de experiencia dirigiendo equipos de desarrollo con resultados reales. Así va el país. Va en nuestra mentalidad de vendedores de humo y pícaros. No tenemos la industria de Alemania o Japón por algo.



Yo cuando terminé el doctorado volvía españ con un postdoc, como me quedé soltero, empecé a tirar la caña por ahí, y como me veían bastante fibrao y en forma, a pesar de ser doctor, que ya da igual, pero mi perfil era técnico, siempre decían qu epor qué no me metía a policía o bombero, que ganaría puntos, conocía a unas cuantas así. Y lo del MBA, por supuesto, dices que tienes un MBA y vale más que todo lo que puedas tener. Sí, es realmente triste.


----------



## ShellShock (3 Dic 2021)

tatenen dijo:


> Totalmente, una vez tuve una trifulca con un matasanos, el tío por mi apariencia me estaba tratando de gilipollas, le dije que estaba hablando con un doctor, él dijo que él también lo era, y le pregunté exactamente eso, en qué ha hecho usted la tesis? Y él dijo que no necesitaba tesis para ser doctor, le dije yo ah, entonces es usted un licenciado en medicina, muy bien, pues yo soy doctor en física, así que un respeto. No había manera, el doctor era él, y yo no.



Muchos tienen un ego inmenso. Yo no sé si en la carrera se lo inflan o qué, pero son ridículos.

Para empezar muchos no se presentan como "Fulanito" o "Menganito". No, ellos son el "Dr. X" y el "Dr. Y". Incluso fuera del trabajo. ¿Qué tipo de persona se presenta como "Dr. X"? Yo es que no lo concibo, tiene que ser un narcisista o algo así.

He tratado con muchísimos doctores, muchos catedráticos, incluso con un medalla Fields y con un premio Turing, y jamás, JAMÁS, ninguno se presentó como "el doctor X", "el profesor Y" o "el ilustrísimo Z". Porque son gente decente, que hace lo que hace por vocación y no por que les chupen la polla. En mi puta vida me he presentado como "Dr Fulanito" o "Profesor Fulanito" o nada parecido. Soy Fulanito a secas y ya ves tú el problema.

Lo de los médicos en este país da mucha lástima y vergüenza ajena.


----------



## tatenen (3 Dic 2021)

ShellShock dijo:


> Muchos tienen un ego inmenso. Yo no sé si en la carrera se lo inflan o qué, pero son ridículos.
> 
> Para empezar muchos no se presentan como "Fulanito" o "Menganito". No, ellos son el "Dr. X" y el "Dr. Y". Incluso fuera del trabajo. ¿Qué tipo de persona se presenta como "Dr. X"? Yo es que no lo concibo, tiene que ser un narcisista o algo así.
> 
> ...



La verdad es que sí, se creen por encima del bien y del mal, más allá de seres de luz, debe ser que la sensación de que algo tan importante como la salud de la gente de alguna manera pueda depender de ellos les pone por encima, a mi me acojonaría, pero bueno...


----------



## Ingeniero_en_Informatica (3 Dic 2021)

tatenen dijo:


> Calla que en un puesto, en el que pedían masters, pues apliqué y me llama la charo de RRHH. Me dice: tienes master? Yo: no, tengo doctorado. Ella: es que necesito mínimo master. Yo: ah, no se preocupe, charo, que un doctorado es un título superior al de master. Y ella eerre que erre que sin master no le valía. En aquella época, era normal tener un doctorado sin tener un master, el master solía equivaler al primer-segundo año de doctorado, así a ojo, de hecho, había gente que se piraba a mitad de doctorado, pues por el "research" hecho, se iba con el master. Yo explicándole que un doctorado es como hacer un master y continuar con investigación unos años más, como si fuera incluido. Y nada.



Sangrante....

O pedir Grados y tú tratar de explicar que una antigua licenciatura o Ingeniería de 5 años, es más que un grado de 4.

Hace años en una entrevista, me pidieron certificados, de varios fabricantes....yo les dije....no os parece suficiente certificación que haya superado una carrera universitaria de Ingeniería en una universidad prestigiosa?

La respuesta....no, no sirve, en la universidad no se enseña lo que se necesita.....

Me levanté, le di la mano y le dije......el que esté certificado pero sin estudios será productivo al mes de contratarle, pero dejará de serlo al de un año cuando cambie la tecnología. Yo sin embargo, seré productivo en dos meses y de ahí para siempre.....Me enseñaron a aprender cómo saber.....

Cara de pocker y sin saber qué le había dicho....Sí, era una charo


----------



## elnota (3 Dic 2021)

Esto es lo mismo que cuando llega la temporada de la fresa, la vendimia, etc... ohh no encontramos gente, tenemos que contratar inmigrantes porque los españoles no quieren trabajar..... Pagad bien cabrones y ya veréis como hay gente con ganas de trabajar.


----------



## tatenen (3 Dic 2021)

Ingeniero_en_Informatica dijo:


> Sangrante....
> 
> O pedir Grados y tú tratar de explicar que una antigua licenciatura o Ingeniería de 5 años, es más que un grado de 4.
> 
> ...



A mi me pasó con título de inglés también:

Charo: necesito título de inglés, TOEFL, Cambridge, etc.
Yo: mí no tiene.
Charo: ya, pero es que el puesto necesita alguien que sepa inglés.
Yo: mí sabe inglés.
Charo: y el título?
Yo: título de doctor en física por universidad británica, viví allí 4 años.
Charo: ya, pero es título en física, no en inglés.
Yo: ya, pero si has vivido en UK durante 4 años, has estudiado física o lo que sea en inglés, has pasado exámenes orales en inglés, escrito tesis en inglés, incluso escrito publicaciones indexadas e ido a conferencias, todo en inglés, obviamente, depsués d e4 años, te manejas en inglés sí o sí.
Charo: que no, que sin inglés no vale.
Yo: Ok, .

Me consta que al final cogieron a otro con menos cualificación que yo, pero eso sí, con B2 en inglés, que se manejaba tal que: "jellou, when do you pund? I book on Mondays."


----------



## elepwr (3 Dic 2021)

el teletrabajo ha destrozado a los palilleros

antes por ejemplo en Asturias solo habia consultoras y tenian pactados salarios y demás, un asturiano hasta ahora solo aspiraba a trabajar en una de esas si no queria irse a Madrid o BCN pa trabajar en empresas buenas

ahora ese asturiano trabaja para la empresa de Madrid desde su casa y las empresas de Asturias no pueden competir en sueldos ni condiciones


----------



## Pichorrica (3 Dic 2021)

tatenen dijo:


> A mi me pasó con título de inglés también:
> 
> Charo: necesito título de inglés, TOEFL, Cambridge, etc.
> Yo: mí no tiene.
> ...



A mí me pasó que me contrataron en una farma inglesa y por el covid me cancelaron el contrato tras firmarlo(gracias a la mierda de NIN inglés).

Pues haciendo una entrevista para un puesto en España, me piden el C1. Le digo que hablemos en inglés, que si había sido capaz de firmar con una empresa inglesa, creo que tenía un nivel decente de inglés.

Pues nada. Ni pruebas ni pollas. O C1 certificado o nada.


----------



## tatenen (3 Dic 2021)

Pichorrica dijo:


> A mí me pasó que me contrataron en una farma inglesa y por el covid me cancelaron el contrato tras firmarlo(gracias a la mierda de NIN inglés).
> 
> Pues haciendo una entrevista para un puesto en España, me piden el C1. Le digo que hablemos en inglés, que si había sido capaz de firmar con una empresa inglesa, creo que tenía un nivel decente de inglés.
> 
> Pues nada. Ni pruebas ni pollas. O C1 certificado o nada.



A mi directamente me tiraron en una entrevista en ingles con un Paco, de esos que llamas a la puerta y te dicen "if if, between between". El Paco es que tenía lo que se llama en españa un "inglés medio", y la conversación fue un poco surrealista porque no se enteraba de casi nadad de lo que le decía. Y me dijeron luego por email que me tiraban por bajo nivel de inglés...


----------



## tatenen (3 Dic 2021)

Obvio, pero mi mención al doctorado, como digo en mi mensaje, vino porque el tío me estaba tratando de gilipollas, o de pobre, o lo que fuera. El hecho de que te hayas tirado +10 años para ejercer, no es culpa mía macho. Por cierto, quizá el médico de familia sepa más que yo de medicina general, pero por ejemplo, sabe menos que yo de radioterapaia aplicada a la oncología, por poner un ejemplo. Así que no es cuestión más que de tratar a la gente de manera normal, y no desde una posición de superioridad.


----------



## pacomer (3 Dic 2021)

tatenen dijo:


> Totalmente, una vez tuve una trifulca con un matasanos, el tío por mi apariencia me estaba tratando de gilipollas, le dije que estaba hablando con un doctor, él dijo que él también lo era, y le pregunté exactamente eso, en qué ha hecho usted la tesis? Y él dijo que no necesitaba tesis para ser doctor, le dije yo ah, entonces es usted un licenciado en medicina, muy bien, pues yo soy doctor en física, así que un respeto. No había manera, el doctor era él, y yo no.



Ese es el problema más grave de isPAIN: que es un país de charlatanes descerebrados y cuñados de barra bar, no sólo es que no se tenga en cuenta el criterio del que sabe y tiene credenciales profesionales serias, es que se le desprecia y se burlan de él tomando en su lugar la opinión de cualquier enchufadete cantamañas disfrazado de "señorito" que hable más alto y con seguridad aunque no tenga sentido nada de lo que diga. Es un país que valora las apariencias y no el contenido, la palabreria y no la eficiencia de quien habla, las promesas revestidas de marketing basura y no los hechos eficaces. Por eso hay las empresas y los empresaurios que hay . Y los trabajadores sobreviven mediante la picaresca y el escaqueo cuanto pueden.


----------



## la_trotona (3 Dic 2021)

¿Ese sueldo en España y no aparecen? No me lo creo.


----------



## la_trotona (3 Dic 2021)

ShellShock dijo:


> Discutir con una charo suele ser como dar cabezazos contra el muro de piedra de un castillo.
> 
> Ahora se ha puesto de moda lo de los MBAs esos, que básicamente consisten en pagar pastizales para hacer contactos. Y nada, para dirigir departamentos y cosas así prefieren un mierdas con carrera y MBA antes que un señor doctor ingeniero con 20 años de experiencia dirigiendo equipos de desarrollo con resultados reales. Así va el país. Va en nuestra mentalidad de vendedores de humo y pícaros. No tenemos la industria de Alemania o Japón por algo.



Y luego querrán que los de abajo hagan magia jajajajaja, así va todo.


----------



## Hastaelgorro (3 Dic 2021)

Ingeniero_en_Informatica dijo:


> Tienes toda la razón....pero en USA o UK al menos puedes ganarte la vida bien siendo STEM....en este estercolero es imposible



Efectivamente, un UK, cualquier chaval con 20 años que esté interesado en la informática por ejemplo, se está sacando £27.000- £32.000 brutos anuales a la vez que está estudiando la carrera universitaria.
Eso sería impensable en España. Pero allí es lo más normal del mundo, hacer lo que llaman una "Graduate apprenticeship" en la que trabajas para una empresa tipo Barclays Bank, Accenture, JP Morgan, BBC, IBM, Google, Goldman Sachs, etc tres o cuatro días a la semana y vas a la universidad 1 o 2 días a la semana. Por supuesto, a parte del día que vas a la universidad, también tienes que estudiar online, osea que no es para blandos porque la carga entre el trabajo y los estudios es bastante, pero aún así es compatible con tener una vida social decente. Durante los cuatro años que estás en la universidad, estás cobrando un buen sueldo ( depende de las empresas pero alrededor de los £17.000/£19.000 el primer año hasta £35.000/£39.000 el cuarto año de la carrera) Una vez que terminas la apprenticeship, lo más normal es que te quedes en la empresa si estás y están contentos contigo y que negocies tu salario con ellos, que por supuesto es bastante más alto que lo que has cobrado mientras que estabas de aprendiz.


----------



## la_trotona (3 Dic 2021)

Caballero de la Tenaza dijo:


> Cinco años para tener el mismo nivel que uno de inglés. Si no tienes apestillado el puesto es demasiado esfuerzo para sólo intentarlo.
> 
> Además nunca serás de los suyos. Tengo un amigo, 22 años en Dinamarca, casado con danesa. No quiere la nacionalidad, nunca seré de los suyos, me dice



Si está contento con el trabajo, te juntas con extrajeros y ya. ¿Algún problema con ello?


----------



## Alabama Anon (3 Dic 2021)

thermoshit15 dijo:


> Absolutamente falso.



Trabajo aqui y depende de que puesto es cierto.
Los que son mas bajos seran un 10% mas bajos en un pais un 30% mas barato, mejores condiciones (la jornada laboral son 7h), mejores empresas etc.


----------



## Ingeniero_en_Informatica (3 Dic 2021)

tatenen dijo:


> A mi me pasó con título de inglés también:
> 
> Charo: necesito título de inglés, TOEFL, Cambridge, etc.
> Yo: mí no tiene.
> ...



Impresionante.


----------



## Blackmoon (3 Dic 2021)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Todo mentira. El sector está profundamente precarizado. Si hubiese desesperación por captar personal los sueldos subirían como la espuma.
> 
> Va a ser que no.



Ahí se ve. Muchísima gente se cambiaría por una mejora de entre el 5-10% de su sueldo, y no está pasando.

Conclusión: *Es mentira podrida que falte gente en esos sectores*


----------



## greg_house (3 Dic 2021)

Ingeniero_en_Informatica dijo:


> Sangrante....
> 
> O pedir Grados y tú tratar de explicar que una antigua licenciatura o Ingeniería de 5 años, es más que un grado de 4.
> 
> ...



No vale la pena ni argumentarles , son gente retrasada con ínfulas

Lo mismo con
Managers que solo saben que estar pendientes de los kpi etc….


----------



## greg_house (3 Dic 2021)

Ingeniero_en_Informatica dijo:


> Sangrante....
> 
> O pedir Grados y tú tratar de explicar que una antigua licenciatura o Ingeniería de 5 años, es más que un grado de 4.
> 
> ...



Que se jodan


----------



## arrpak (3 Dic 2021)

yo busco a la desesperada un Mercedes nuevo por 10.000€ pero no encuentro ninguno, es que los concesionarios no quieren vender


----------



## Ingeniero_en_Informatica (3 Dic 2021)

greg_house dijo:


> No vale la pena ni argumentarles , son gente retrasada con ínfulas
> 
> Lo mismo con
> Managers que solo saben que estar pendientes de los kpi etc….



Joer, lo de los putos kpi, kgi,kri y semáforos en verde....y su p....madre...qué pandilla de vendehumos....veo que has tenido las mismas batallas que yo....


----------



## Ingeniero_en_Informatica (3 Dic 2021)

arrpak dijo:


> yo busco a la desesperada un Mercedes nuevo por 10.000€ pero no encuentro ninguno, es que los concesionarios no quieren vender



Eso es.....hay escasez....necesitamos millones de Mercedes a 10.000 nuevecitos, y con lo último de lo último....ah y tipo SUV y etiqueta ECO o....mejor cero.....ah, que no hay....que eso no existe....


----------



## Knabenschiessen (3 Dic 2021)

Ingeniero_en_Informatica dijo:


> Sangrante....
> 
> O pedir Grados y tú tratar de explicar que una antigua licenciatura o Ingeniería de 5 años, es más que un grado de 4.
> 
> ...



También fuera los de HR son ampliamente reconocidos por ser auténticos sucnor…es algo universal


----------



## FernandoGTR (3 Dic 2021)

El problema en España es que siempre siguen la máxima de "menores gastos, máximo beneficio" y por eso no encuentran gente. Lo pude comprobar en varias empresas, las cuales querían analistas funcionales al precio de programadores Juniors, con lo cual nadie le aceptaba; y la gente que ganaba experiencia se iba. Fue mi caso que me pagaban 22K con 3 año de experiencia, y cuando me salió una oferta en la cual ya para mi experiencia (5 años) me ofrecían 35K ni me lo pensé. Luego dicen que los informáticos somos mercenarios, es que es normal viendo el panorama, ni te suben sueldo, olvidate de ascender, etc.


----------



## Ingeniero_en_Informatica (3 Dic 2021)

FernandoGTR dijo:


> El problema en España es que siempre siguen la máxima de "menores gastos, máximo beneficio" y por eso no encuentran gente. Lo pude comprobar en varias empresas, las cuales querían analistas funcionales al precio de programadores Juniors, con lo cual nadie le aceptaba; y la gente que ganaba experiencia se iba. Fue mi caso que me pagaban 22K con 3 año de experiencia, y cuando me salió una oferta en la cual ya para mi experiencia (5 años) me ofrecían 35K ni me lo pensé. Luego dicen que los informáticos somos mercenarios, es que es normal viendo el panorama, ni te suben sueldo, olvidate de ascender, etc.



Sí, pero hay otras cosas en las que no importa gastar......siempre se busca ahorrar en la misma parte....en la técnica.....pero no tanto en comerciales, charlatanes, cursos de autoayuda, mind fullness y todas esas toneladas de humo que tanto abundan en las empresas para que las charos de RRHH justifiquen en algo su sueldo....siempre más alto que el del técnico.

¿No os pasado nunca que os viene un jefe de esos enchufados que viven a tu costa....y te dice.....es que eres "caro" ganando el triple que tú?

Por no hablar de los de RRHH que aparte de ser tu enemigo en forma de FBI....todo el mundo es "prescindible" menos ellos


----------



## Hao X (3 Dic 2021)

Me recuerda a cuando decían los medios que en Suiza faltan trabajadores y las empresas están contratando extranjeros a punta pala.

Todo mentira como siempre, como cualquier otra cosa que escupen los medios oficiales de desinformación del ministerio de la verdad.


----------



## Svl (3 Dic 2021)

tatenen dijo:


> Obvio, pero mi mención al doctorado, como digo en mi mensaje, vino porque el tío me estaba tratando de gilipollas, o de pobre, o lo que fuera. El hecho de que te hayas tirado +10 años para ejercer, no es culpa mía macho. Por cierto, quizá el médico de familia sepa más que yo de medicina general, pero por ejemplo, sabe menos que yo de radioterapaia aplicada a la oncología, por poner un ejemplo. Así que no es cuestión más que de tratar a la gente de manera normal, y no desde una posición de superioridad.



Los médicos se lo tienen tan creído porque:

-En las universidades públicas entran chicos con buenos expedientes. Ego ya por las nubes.

-Son la única carrera que tiene unas condiciones aceptables nada más acabar. Mucho se quejan del MIR, pero a cualquier ingeniero le encantaria tener un contrato de 4 años al acabar la carrera donde te forman y te pagan. En cualquier sitio tienes que ir pidiendo por favor que te hagan una beca.

-Único profesional STEM reconocido. La gente no es consciente de que lo que te cura el cáncer más que el médico es la máquina que te dispara protones. Y que detrás de esa máquina hay cientos de personas como tú, con una carrera de Ciencias dura y doctorado.

Otro síntoma del Ego de los médicos (sobretodo gente menor de 50 años, se nota el cambio de las promociones masivas de los 70 y 80 a las promociones capadas con nunerus clausus) es su perfil en redes sociales. Todo médico te lo hace saber. Soy médico de urgencias, ginecólogo, oncólogo en el hospital X. 

Joder, la mayoría no pone su profesión en twitter o Instagram, o la ponen disimulamente.


----------



## azazel_iii (3 Dic 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> aqui uno que se tira a la piscina en 2022, estoy hasta los huevos de aguantar a gente, formar a gente, avisar a gente, salvarle el culo a gente...me voy a poner por mi cuenta como hingeniero de proyectos y que salga el sol por Antequera..
> 
> primer paso, ikea...mesa, silla y 2 monitores.
> segundo paso, webs de freelance
> ...



Si abre hilo apúnteme


----------



## HelpAviation (3 Dic 2021)

yo estoy cursando el grado en ingeniería en organización industrial que te parece?


----------



## azazel_iii (3 Dic 2021)

Ingeniero_en_Informatica dijo:


> Joer, lo de los putos kpi, kgi,kri y semáforos en verde....y su p....madre...qué pandilla de vendehumos....veo que has tenido las mismas batallas que yo....



Es que no sabéis venderos. Si no puedes vencer, únete a ellos. ¿Que eso es lo que les mola a los jefecillos que no tienen ni zorra? Pues coño hacédles Dashboards y presentaciones con esas mierdas y que os dejen en paz. Y si son dinámicas y actualizadas en tiempo real, mejor que mejor.

Habrá algunos jefes que lo pidan por falta de tiempo y porque además no necesitan saber lo que hay por debajo, lo cual es hasta normal, pero la mayoría que te piden estas cosas es porque o necesitan una visión muy general y sentir que todo va bien (aunque luego haya fuegos) o porque no tienen ganas de jaleos. Les simplificáis la vida y ala, a correr. Luego vienen más suavones con otras cosas.

Un clásico:


----------



## JoseGZ (4 Dic 2021)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Yo en mi sector ahora la moda es:
> 
> Gente con máster o doctorado + 5 años de experiencia + vente a vivir a un pueblo perdido de la mano de dios por 20k.
> 
> Después el trabajo en sí lo hace hasta un niño de la ESO, pero....y lo que mola tener a un doctor trabajando con Mari la hija de paqui de la esquina y con El Juanma que a los 28 hizo un curso de reinsercción laboral y aquí lo tenemos



Siempre te puedes inspirar en cierto periodista que presume de tener media docena de doctorados. En su dia mire un pco el tema, por menos de 1000 € tienes doctorados “prestigiosos”









Doctorado en Mitología y Ocultismo


El objetivo del programa es que el profesional desarrolle una amplia perspectiva con criterio las tradiciones mitológicas y los conocimientos esotéricos más importantes y comprenda los grandes mitos del ...




www.emagister.com









__





Doctorados Online / A distancia - página 3 | Emagister







www.emagister.com





La tesis no es cara ¿Estancado con la tesis? Podemos hacer tu tesis completa

O si prefieres, puedes optar a un honoris causa por 900€




__





Doctor de Excelencia


El Doctor Honorario de la Excelencia es un sello que reconoce la excelencia profesional, una carrera y trayectoria extraordinaria, y/o los éxitos internacionales en el sector privado de aquellos selectos personajes que lo merecen.



www.acreditacion.info


----------



## JoseGZ (4 Dic 2021)

ShellShock dijo:


> Muchos tienen un ego inmenso. Yo no sé si en la carrera se lo inflan o qué, pero son ridículos.
> 
> Para empezar muchos no se presentan como "Fulanito" o "Menganito". No, ellos son el "Dr. X" y el "Dr. Y". Incluso fuera del trabajo. ¿Qué tipo de persona se presenta como "Dr. X"? Yo es que no lo concibo, tiene que ser un narcisista o algo así.
> 
> ...



En Alemania los doctores se cambian legalmente el nombre para que conste.


----------



## JoseGZ (4 Dic 2021)

JoseGZ dijo:


> Siempre te puedes inspirar en cierto periodista que presume de tener media docena de doctorados. En su dia mire un pco el tema, por menos de 1000 € tienes doctorados “prestigiosos”
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vaya mina que he encontrado , estoy por comprarme este solo por ver la cara que ponen las de RRHH Doctorado Doctrinal en Desarrollo en Aromaterapia con énfasis en Divinidad.


----------



## la_trotona (4 Dic 2021)

Pues yo soy de Madrid, y conozco gente en el sector informático, y algunos sí les dan ofertas, pero otros ni de broma les llueven como dices. Si puedes comentar lo que se necesita, porque vamos esos sueldos no se ven tanto ni tantas ofertas.


----------



## Pichorrica (4 Dic 2021)

JoseGZ dijo:


> Siempre te puedes inspirar en cierto periodista que presume de tener media docena de doctorados. En su dia mire un pco el tema, por menos de 1000 € tienes doctorados “prestigiosos”
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No hace falta ni comprar nada, si con que te inventes en el cv que tienes un master y doctorado en partículas de chichinabo por la universidad yucachamba de los andes parece que ya se quedan tranquilos.

Es más, jamás me han pedido ningún título para trabajar. Ni a mí ni a nadie que yo conozca, y hay de todos los sectores. Lo que si he visto mucho es que te pidan nombre y apellidos de alguien que conozcas de la empresa. Paquismos de nuestra industrializada y tecnológica España


----------



## tatenen (4 Dic 2021)

Svl dijo:


> Los médicos se lo tienen tan creído porque:
> 
> -En las universidades públicas entran chicos con buenos expedientes. Ego ya por las nubes.
> 
> ...



Sí, totalmente, al final muchos de ellos son totalmente infumables. No soporto cuando vas al médico y le jode que le hagas preguntas sobre tu dolencia y se note que, obviamente, sin ser tú médico y sin duda sepas menos, vean que te hayas estudia el tema y las preguntas sean un poco técnicas, se poenen en guardia, como si les estuvieras cuestionando. Yo hice investigación para tratamiento de cáncer, estuve en quizá el mejor centro de investigación del mundo de radioterapia oncológica, y mis jefes eran los mejores, físicos ellos, no médicos...


----------



## Furymundo (4 Dic 2021)

la desesperacion de las empresas debe reflejarse en el sueldo que ofrecen.


----------



## ShellShock (4 Dic 2021)

JoseGZ dijo:


> En Alemania los doctores se cambian legalmente el nombre para que conste.



Los alemanes son muy ridículos para algunas cosas. Esta es una de ellas.


----------



## pepeleches (6 Dic 2021)

Hyperion dijo:


> Esa filosofía de mierda que tienen las empresas se la han podido permitir por el sistema globalizado de 1980-2020.
> 
> Si una empresa solo quiere gente con experiencia sin tener que formar a la gente más joven, cuando los pollaviejas (sin ofender a estos) se jubilen o sean muy mayores para continuar, quien cojones va a continuar con el trabajo?
> 
> Hasta los 80 tenías que joderte y gastarte la pasta en formar a la juventud (y el estado tenía que también gastarse los dineros y procurar que estos tuvieran una formación sólida).



¿Invertirías tú (entre sueldos, formación y tal...) en una pyme 50.000€ en una persona para ver si te da resultado dentro de 2 años, sabiendo que al día siguiente puede irse a otro sitio que le ofrezcan más?

No, creo que te confundes. En los años 80 existían los aprendices, que era un eslabón previo al trabajo en muchas profesiones. En las que el pago era mínimo, pero esa persona aprendía. Porque con ese tipo de costes sí que puede ser viable. 

Lo que no se puede es que un trabajador (pongamos...) cueste 25.000€ con SS, no se le pueda dar nada de responsabilidad, y su trabajo deba estar permanentemente monitorizado por otro que cuesta 45.000€, restando de productividad. 

Es por eso por lo que los jóvenes no tienen una fórmula de entrada al mercado laboral real. Porque si va a descargar un camión no habrá diferencia, pero si va a hacer un trabajo técnico la diferencia puede ser abrumadora. 

No es función ni misión de las empresas ni formar gente ni preocuparse de que ciertos sectores de población encuentren trabajo. Si antes entraba en sus cálculos y ahora no lo hace, es simplemente porque han cambiado tanto las condiciones como para hacer que lo que antes pudiera ser rentable, ahora sea un suicidio.


----------



## pepeleches (6 Dic 2021)

Coño, es que te va costar 54.000€ al año ¿Y no le vas a exigir experiencia? ¿Tienes que formarle? 

Cuando se pagan esas cantidades, es porque se quiere que quien entra tenga 'el culo pelado'. Que estamos hablando de un sueldo un 60% del sueldo medio español y el triple del SMI....


----------



## Svl (19 Dic 2021)

pepeleches dijo:


> ¿Invertirías tú (entre sueldos, formación y tal...) en una pyme 50.000€ en una persona para ver si te da resultado dentro de 2 años, sabiendo que al día siguiente puede irse a otro sitio que le ofrezcan más?
> 
> No, creo que te confundes. En los años 80 existían los aprendices, que era un eslabón previo al trabajo en muchas profesiones. En las que el pago era mínimo, pero esa persona aprendía. Porque con ese tipo de costes sí que puede ser viable.
> 
> ...



Pues nada, que sigan así. Cuando se jubilen en masa los perfiles con experiencia a ver cómo tapan el estropicio.

Se pueden hacer contratos blindados de formación. Yo te doy x formación, si la superas debes comprometerte a estar conmigo x años. Si te sales antes pagas una indemnización. Repsol y Cepsa lo hacen, Repsol en su centro de formación de Móstoles y Cepsa cuando te envían a la escuela parisina de IFP.

Pero vamos, hay mil facilidades para hacer becas no remuneradas a estudiantes. O con la Fundación Universidad-Empresa, con su programa de becas Citius, Start, etc, que son muy favorables para el empresario. Bonificaciones de ganarantía juvenil también hay.

La Universidad te podrá dar toda la formación teórica que pueda, pero la experiencia en una empresa, oficina técnica, es algo insustituible. Si la empresa no colabora acabará pegándose un tiro en el pie.


----------



## ErListo (19 Dic 2021)

Que ofrezcan buenas condiciones y ya verán como todo cambia. Tendrán hasta donde escoger y todo.


----------



## Knabenschiessen (19 Dic 2021)

Nutrición hamijos!!







Resumen para los que no se quieran leer el tocho: la falta de oferta y el teletrabajo están acabando POR FIN con las paco charcuteras Hispanistanies. Los senior se están yendo a teletrabajar para empresas Europeas y usanas, para start ups o se van de autónomos.

Solo quedarán las empresas que paguen bien y den facilidades para teletrabajar al empleado.











La guerra de talento en el sector tecnológico amenaza la viabilidad de muchas pymes españolas: cada vez les resulta más difícil retener a los seniors


En menos de 15 días, cuando termine 2021, la consultora tecnológica Karumi pondrá fin a ocho años de actividad. No le faltan clientes y goza de una buena...




www.xataka.com






En menos de 15 días, cuando termine 2021, la consultora tecnológica Karumi pondrá fin a ocho años de actividad. No le faltan clientes y goza de una buena reputación en el sector, según varias empresas consultadas por Xataka, pero han sido incapaces de hacer frente a la guerra de talento que azota a las compañías del ramo y han decidido echar el cierre ante la imposibilidad de encontrar profesionales senior para ampliar su plantilla o sustituir a los que se marchan.

*“Desde el año pasado nos cuesta mucho encontrar perfiles que encajen con lo que buscamos, no porque no existan, sino porque no podemos pagarles lo que se merecen. No queremos cambiar los principios de Karumi, convertirnos en un tipo de empresa que no somos o ver cómo, poco a poco, se va degradando lo que construimos. Todo esto se traduce en que esta aventura de ocho años se termina”, escribía Davide Mendiola, cofundador de Karumi, en el blog de la empresa a finales de noviembre. *


La situación que narra Mendiola cada vez es más común en el sector tecnológico de España y, como en el caso de Karumi, está amenazando de muerte a muchas consultoras, que suponen el grueso de compañías IT patrias. Los factores que han llevado a esta realidad son varios, pero tanto pymes como expertos consultados Xataka destacan uno sobre todos los demás: la guerra de precios que se da en nuestro país.

“Si existe la posibilidad de cobrar más, hay que cobrar más. El problema no es que los trabajadores quieran cobrar más, es hacer ver a los clientes que el precio tiene que ser mayor. Si quieres talento, tienes que pagar por ese talento. Tal vez nuestro fracaso viene de ahí, de no haber sido capaces de que nuestros clientes nos dieran el dinero proporcional a la subida que merecían nuestros trabajadores”, explica a Xataka Jorge Barroso, el otro cofundador de Karumi.

Las empresas de servicios tecnológicos de España se enfrentan constantemente al regateo de los clientes, muchos de los cuales priorizan el precio a los resultados, lo que hace que las pymes, con menos recursos que las grandes empresas, cada vez tengan más difícil cuadrar las cuentas entre lo que ingresan y el crecimiento de los sueldos que marca el mercado.
Un problema del que David Bonilla, experto en RRHH del sector tecnológico y fundador de la empresa de recursos humanos IT Manfred, responsabiliza a los altos cargos de las compañías que contratan a estas pymes: “Tú no puedes hacer que el departamento de compras de la empresa se encargue de contratar servicios de informática, porque no es lo mismo comprar ladrillos que comprar conocimiento. Los departamentos de compras sólo entienden de rebajar el precio, consideran la informática un servicio genérico, les da igual quién se lo dé mientras lo haga a buen precio”.

EN XATAKA
De abrazar el teletrabajo a recurrir a regañadientes a él: 2021 ha mostrado lo que las grandes tecnológicas piensan de verdad del trabajo en remoto
*El teletrabajo empeora esta situación*
Otro de los factores que perjudica a la capacidad de retener o contratar seniors de las pymes es la extensión del teletrabajo. Aunque el sector tecnológico lleva años mucho más predispuesto que otros a apostar por el trabajo remoto, no ha sido hasta la pandemia de coronavirus cuando la mayoría de las empresas han empezado a aceptar la deslocalización de, al menos, parte de sus plantillas. Esto ha llevado a un mayor aumento de la rotación que también acaba perjudicando a las pymes.
Con anterioridad a la extensión del teletrabajo, la movilidad geográfica era un factor que coartaba a muchos profesionales para cambiar de trabajo. Algunos preferían seguir cerca de sus familias, otros no veían ventajas significativas a cobrar más si se tenían que mudar a ciudades o países más caros. Ahora nada de eso es óbice para cambiar de compañía, porque se puede trabajar para una tecnológica de San Francisco desde cualquier lugar del mundo con una buena conexión a internet.
Eso está provocando, según explican las fuentes consultadas por Xataka, un efecto cascada: si la empresa de San Francisco se lleva a un ingeniero senior de una tecnológica de Madrid con sueldo de Silicon Valley y teletrabajo desde España, los madrileños a su vez buscan talento parecido en su entorno con el salario del que se ha ido a Estados Unidos, por lo general en pymes locales en las que se cobra menos. O en pequeñas y medianas compañías de la periferia española, donde el coste de la vida, y por lo tanto los sueldos, son más bajos.
“La dificultad de que los trabajadores se vayan a Madrid porque hay mejores condiciones siempre ha existido, pero antes el hecho de estar en tu tierra te podía compensar. Ahora, la deslocalización de los puestos de trabajo supone un obstáculo añadido y una desventaja competitiva con respecto a esas zonas. Además, ya no es sólo una diferencia nacional, también te pueden llegar ofertas más jugosas de cualquier parte del mundo”, explica a Xataka José Antonio Mora, responsable de negocio de la tecnológica sevillana Sixphere.

EN XATAKA
Cuando el trabajo híbrido acaba discriminando a los teletrabajadores: varios estudios señalan que el personal de oficina se relaciona mejor y asciende más
*Startups*
Un factor más que propicia esta situación es la enorme cantidad de dinero que inyecta el capital de riesgo en las startups tecnológicas. El objetivo primero de muchas de estas empresas emergentes no es la viabilidad, sino posicionarse en el mercado, crecer y que su propuesta de negocio se conozca. Para conseguirlo y poder seguir operando, acuden a rondas de financiación millonarias que les proporcionan grandes cantidades de dinero.

Ejemplos de esto son Glovo, que aún no es rentable, y Cabify, que entró en rentabilidad el año pasado después de nueve ejercicios en números rojos, pese a que ambas superan los 1.000 millones de dólares de valor de mercado y no paran de crecer.
Y ese enorme flujo de capital no sólo permite a estas startups tecnológicas desarrollar su idea de negocio, también ofrecer sueldos más competitivos para atraer a veteranos que les ayuden a desarrollar sus productos y servicios.
“Las startups pagan salarios bastante más elevados porque no están agobiadas por la rentabilidad, ya sea porque su negocio es escalable o porque van con la pólvora del rey: capital de riesgo para pagar los salarios que haga falta. Y eso deja a muchas consultoras como Karumi en una situación dramática. Y Karumi no pagaba salarios bajos”, señala Bonilla.

EN XATAKA
Trabajo híbrido, teletrabajo, full remote… Qué significa toda la nueva terminología asociada a la flexibilidad laboral
*Los juniors no son la solución*
El escenario es, por tanto, complejo, y la solución, difícil. Karumi explicaba en su blog que habían barajado dos opciones para tratar de seguir adelante. La primera, intentar subir las tarifas a sus clientes, cosa que no consiguieron a un nivel suficiente como para igualar los sueldos que el mercado ofrece a los veteranos. La segunda, contratar a perfiles juniors con un salario menor.
“El desafío de esto”, explican en su blog, “es que cambiaría la figura de la empresa: como grupo pequeño de personas que ofrecemos trabajo senior y de calidad, podemos permitirnos tener un par de personas juniors que ayuden y aprendan, que vayan creciendo con nosotros, pero por la naturaleza de Karumi no podemos ser un grupo de juniors liderados por Davide y Jorge”.
Tanto Barroso como Mora explican que, en la coyuntura actual, las pymes como las suyas tienen que tratar de adaptarse a los cambios del mercado sin perder su identidad ni su modelo de negocio, un equilibrio que muchas veces no es fácil de encontrar y que, en el caso de Karumi, les ha llevado a cerrar antes de transformarse en algo que no querían ser.

EN XATAKA
Google no pagará sueldos de Silicon Valley a sus teletrabajadores: reajustará el salario en función de dónde se ubique el empleado
“En el proceso de adaptación a la nueva realidad también tienes que parar y plantearte si realmente ese era tu objetivo cuando empezaste. Y en el curso de esa readaptación veo muy lógico llegar a la conclusión de que se está tirando por caminos que no cumplen con los objetivos del negocio y hay que repensar las cosas”, señala el responsable de negocio de Sixphere.
La posible solución que descartó Karumi, contratar a más juniors, tampoco convence a Bonilla, quien explica que puede no ser una respuesta efectiva dada la actual situación del sector: “Coges a un profesional con poca experiencia, le formas, reduces la productividad de los seniors que les forman y luego, cuando ya han aprendido, se van”.

EN XATAKA
La jornada de cuatro días, nuevo campo de batalla: muchos trabajadores no quieren reducción de sueldo, la mayoría de las empresas ven inviable mantenerlos
*A falta de dinero, más beneficios*
Así pues, las pymes tecnológicas se encuentran en una situación de lo más delicada ante la que muchas no saben muy bien qué hacer. Para el fundador de Manfred, la posible solución, al menos parcial, pasa por un cambio de mentalidad de las empresas para ser más pragmáticas y coherentes con sus empleados.
“Hace unos años era muy habitual poner futbolines en las empresas. ¿Para qué quieres eso si vas a por gente senior? La gente con experiencia suele ser tener familia, hijos, no le pongas un futbolín, dale facilidades para conciliar. A lo mejor les suena mejor un seguro médico o dental para toda la familia que bebidas gratis los viernes. Esto es en lo que tienes que empezar a pensar, porque en salario siempre va a haber alguien que te va a ganar. No es nada súper pionero o disruptivo, es puro sentido común. Lo que pasa es que hasta ahora tampoco ha habido mucho sentido común en el sector”, explica Bonilla.
Tanto José Antonio Mora como Jorge Barroso están de acuerdo con el experto en recursos humanos del sector tecnológico. “Hay muchas cosas que se pueden hacer y que hemos usado para retener a empleados en nuestra empresa. No todo es el dinero: escuchar a la gente, que se sienta cómoda, beneficios educativos, teletrabajo, proyectos interesantes… Son cosas que hacen que la gente se quede”, señala el cofundador de Karumi, quien, sin embargo, admite que en su caso todo eso no ha sido suficiente: “Esos beneficios han hecho que la gente se quede con nosotros más tiempo, pero ya no veíamos justo que estuvieran cobrando un 40 o 50% menos de lo que merecían”.

EN XATAKA
Si bajas el sueldo no es semana laboral de cuatro días, es reducción de jornada: la polémica por los recortes que enfrenta a empresas y sindicatos
*Ya no se compra talento, se le seduce*
En el cambio de mentalidad que Bonilla sugiere a las empresas también entra la forma en que se concibe el proceso de selección de nuevos empleados: ya no se trata de comprar talento, sino de seducirlo.
“Hoy día el recurso más escaso es el técnico con experiencia, no el puesto de trabajo, pero la mayoría de las empresas siguen pensando que es el puesto de trabajo. Siguen más preocupadas por contratar a alguien que no sea adecuado que por dejar pasar de largo a alguien que sí lo sea, y ese es un cambio que tienen que dar, tienen que mentalizarse de que no pueden dejar pasar a nadie porque no hay gente”, explica.
En este sentido, considera incoherente las dificultades que algunas compañías añaden a sus procesos de selección, con varias rondas de entrevistas y pruebas de diverso tipo: “No hay que hacer 27 entrevistas para meter a alguien en la empresa porque Google lo hace. Google recibe 20 millones de currículos todos los años, si eres Informática Gutiérrez lo mismo tienes que ponerlo más fácil”.

EN GENBETA
Hay más demanda que nunca para el talento open source: un nuevo informe de la Fundación Linux muestra que sobran ofertas de trabajo
*Concentración del mercado*
Por el momento, la guerra de precios que, entre otras cosas, ha llevado a esta complicada situación a las pymes tecnológicas de España, está beneficiando a los clientes porque consiguen mejores precios. Pero empresarios y expertos advierten: si siguen asfixiando a las pequeñas empresas hasta conseguir que desaparezcan, el mercado se concentrará en unos pocos actores que podrán ejercer un control mucho mayor de las tarifas. Por lo tanto, a la larga les puede traer más dolores de cabeza que beneficios.
“Ya está pasando. Si analizas las operaciones que ha habido en el sector recientemente te das cuenta de esa concentración. Con la situación actual, una consultoría pequeña tiene que crecer para poder competir y ser viable o especializarte en algo muy concreto, si no, lo tiene muy complicado”, asegura Bonilla.


----------



## cepeda33 (19 Dic 2021)

Si pagas cacahuetes solo contrataras monos.

Ya lo estan aprendiendo los empresaurios de la peor manera


----------



## Lma0Zedong (19 Dic 2021)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> Nutrición hamijos!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los juniors siempre serán juniors si no les cogen en ningún lado o no les forman, el elevado paro juvenil existe por cosas como estas, no porque no se quiera trabajar:


*Los juniors no son la solución*

El escenario es, por tanto, complejo, y la solución, difícil. Karumi explicaba en su blog que habían barajado dos opciones para tratar de seguir adelante. La primera, intentar subir las tarifas a sus clientes, cosa que no consiguieron a un nivel suficiente como para igualar los sueldos que el mercado ofrece a los veteranos. La segunda, *contratar a perfiles juniors con un salario menor*.


“El desafío de esto”, explican en su blog, “es que cambiaría la figura de la empresa: como grupo pequeño de personas que ofrecemos trabajo senior y de calidad, podemos permitirnos tener un par de personas juniors que ayuden y aprendan, que vayan creciendo con nosotros, pero *por la naturaleza de Karumi no podemos ser un grupo de juniors liderados por Davide y Jorge*”.


Tanto Barroso como Mora explican que, en la coyuntura actual, las pymes como las suyas tienen que tratar de *adaptarse a los cambios del mercado sin perder su identidad ni su modelo de negocio*, un equilibrio que muchas veces no es fácil de encontrar y que, en el caso de Karumi, les ha llevado a cerrar antes de transformarse en algo que no querían ser.


“En el proceso de adaptación a la nueva realidad también tienes que *parar y plantearte si realmente ese era tu objetivo cuando empezaste*. Y en el curso de esa readaptación veo muy lógico llegar a la conclusión de que se está tirando por caminos que no cumplen con los objetivos del negocio y hay que repensar las cosas”, señala el responsable de negocio de Sixphere.


La posible solución que descartó Karumi, contratar a más juniors, tampoco convence a Bonilla, quien explica que *puede no ser una respuesta efectiva dada la actual situación* del sector: “Coges a un profesional con poca experiencia, le formas, reduces la productividad de los seniors que les forman y luego, cuando ya han aprendido, se van”.


----------



## Pichorrica (19 Dic 2021)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Los juniors siempre serán juniors si no les cogen en ningún lado o no les forman, el elevado paro juvenil existe por cosas como estas, no porque no se quiera trabajar:
> 
> 
> *Los juniors no son la solución*
> ...



Quiero gente con mucha experiencia pero no puedo pagarles, pero tampoco quiero juniors.

Solución: cerrar la empresa


----------



## la_trotona (19 Dic 2021)

pepeleches dijo:


> Coño, es que te va costar 54.000€ al año ¿Y no le vas a exigir experiencia? ¿Tienes que formarle?
> 
> Cuando se pagan esas cantidades, es porque se quiere que quien entra tenga 'el culo pelado'. Que estamos hablando de un sueldo un 60% del sueldo medio español y el triple del SMI....



Pues depende del tipo de experiencia que pidan, si es muy específica, pero quieren a alguien que haya programado mucho tiempo, o le forman un poco, o auqnue paguen eso no van a encontrar y tendrán que pagar todavía más.


----------



## la_trotona (19 Dic 2021)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Los juniors siempre serán juniors si no les cogen en ningún lado o no les forman, el elevado paro juvenil existe por cosas como estas, no porque no se quiera trabajar:
> 
> 
> *Los juniors no son la solución*
> ...



Vamos a ver, en una empresa de ingeniería que estaba, mi jefe siempre decía que la calidad es lo que el cliente está dispuestos a pagar, si las tarifas son muy ajustadas, pues habrá que poner más juniors le guste o no, si se consigue aumentar tarifas, pues más seniors.

Vienen a decir que cada vez más gente trabaja en statups, o sea un tipo de cliente final, las consultoras o ponen sueldos que merezca la pena estar siempre enla cuerda floja, o cada vez van a tener más difícil encontrar gente mínimamente experimentada. Y los proyectos que dejen iran a repartir el mercado entre las consultoras restantes, si cada vez quedan menos, pues aumentarán tarifas.


----------



## Risitas (19 Dic 2021)

En todos los trabajos a los que no tienen experiencia siempre les han pagado menos, aunque fueran muy buenos.

Pero claro hay gente que miente mas que habla y no me extraña que algunos fichen a un trabajador pensando que es un crack y se lleven un chasco.

Hay buenos programadores que al no encontrar de programación acaban haciendo sistemas, un poco de todo. Al fin y al cabo, casi todos los programadores, incluso los de experiencia van a tener que tener un periodo de aprendizaje, ya que cada empresa es un mundo y te tienes que adaptar a ellos.

Pero es normal tambien que prefieran a gente con experiencia si es posible para proyectos importantes y luego a otros para formación.

Los perfiles que has descrito arriba: programadores, matemtaticos y informaticos. Los hay a patadas...


----------



## pepeleches (21 Dic 2021)

la_trotona dijo:


> Vienen a decir que cada vez más gente trabaja en statups, o sea un tipo de cliente final, las consultoras o ponen sueldos que merezca la pena estar siempre enla cuerda floja, o cada vez van a tener más difícil encontrar gente mínimamente experimentada. Y los proyectos que dejen iran a repartir el mercado entre las consultoras restantes, si cada vez quedan menos, pues aumentarán tarifas.



Eso lo he comentado yo algunas veces por aquí, hasta se me han reído. 

En un software de producto, se va a poder pagar siempre más porque el trabajo es más delicado, pero increíblemente más productivo. Se necesita gente buena y fija, y pagar más no es un inconveniente (hasta ciertos puntos razonables). Porque el margen se basa en comercializar una y otra vez un mismo producto, que debe ser bueno de cojones. El coste de un programador se diluye en el conjunto siendo poco importante

Mientras tanto el modelo de programación a medida es todo lo contrario, en el margen es la diferencia entre lo que paga el cliente y los costes, con lo que minimizar los costes (o al menos ajustarlo) es básico. 

Y por eso en otros países se paga tan bien a los programadores, porque hay miles de empresas de producto que hacen una competencia feroz por los programadores. Y hasta 'educan' al cliente; una empresa pequeña o medio nunca debería mirar al software a medida, porque se encarece con esta subida de salarios, y esto echa leña a ese fuego porque termina siendo más demanda para el software de producto


----------



## la_trotona (21 Dic 2021)

pepeleches dijo:


> Eso lo he comentado yo algunas veces por aquí, hasta se me han reído.
> 
> En un software de producto, se va a poder pagar siempre más porque el trabajo es más delicado, pero increíblemente más productivo. Se necesita gente buena y fija, y pagar más no es un inconveniente (hasta ciertos puntos razonables). Porque el margen se basa en comercializar una y otra vez un mismo producto, que debe ser bueno de cojones. El coste de un programador se diluye en el conjunto siendo poco importante
> 
> ...



Cierto, y si se quiere un software a medida, que muchas veces automatizan muchas tareas y a la larga ahorra mucho dinero, con una buena calidad, mantenible y demás, hay que pagarlo bien, si no , se tendrá lo que se tendrá.


----------



## pacomer (21 Dic 2021)

Los que estamos hace tiempo metidos en el mundillo y fuera de isPain ganando pastizales con respecto a la miseria del mercado ispainol sabiamos perfectamente que a poco que se abriera la competencia las carniceras charcuteras ispainolas iban a explosionar. Y como es tradicional en el no mercado ispainol ahora aparecera el gobierno a rejcatah a las peores y más corruptas palilleras con dinerito de la UE.
PERO no servirá ni para alargar agonicamente un modelo que no funciona desde el momento en que cualquiera con experiencia en uns especialidad determinada se gana el triple facilmente trabajando en remoto/freelance sin tener que soportar la cultura tóxica y esclavista de una pacopalillera ispainola.


----------



## pacomer (21 Dic 2021)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> Nutrición hamijos!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




pacopallier mindset de un empresaurio ispainol: antes de pagarles a los currantes un cuencoarroz de más cierro la pacopalillera empresucha.


----------



## MIP (21 Dic 2021)




----------



## noticiesiprofecies (21 Dic 2021)

Malasangre dijo:


> El 60% de compañías no son capaces de cubrir las vacantes relacionadas con la tecnología y admiten que les va a provocar reajustes en proyectos, retrasos en el lanzamiento de productos y pérdidas de ingresos



Qué raro... con los millones de inmigrantes —documentados o no, que para el caso es lo mismo porque el Gobierno no los distingue, sino que los apoya— que entran cada año...


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (21 Dic 2021)

superloki dijo:


> Es que aunque me ofrecieran un súper sueldo con un montón de beneficios, no me veo trabajando con una mascarilla y encima con la presión de vacunarse.



¡Bravo!, ¡como Dios quiere y manda!


----------



## Sindrogasninadapaqué! (21 Dic 2021)

Guillotin dijo:


> Es la Ley de la oferta y la demanda.
> Eso decían cuando pagaban 10.000 euros al año por tener a un informático metido en un tugurio dando al teclado.




Es que la ley de la oferta y la demanda solo funciona en un solo sentido.

Cuando la demanda crece y la oferta disminuye entonces subir salarios es tabú en este país. Van de listos, ya lo sabéis.

El mercado laboral en el sector IT es una estafa EN ESPAÑA....como todo.

Desde que tele trabajo para una empresa extranjera ganó un sueldo acorde y ya no temo a la inestabilidad laboral.

Lo curioso es que cuando me voy a otra empresa con mejores condiciones se ofenden, pillan rabietas y todo. Ese cuento del mercado y tal es para que nos lo apliquemos los demás.


----------



## pacomer (21 Dic 2021)

Risitas dijo:


> En todos los trabajos a los que no tienen experiencia siempre les han pagado menos, aunque fueran muy buenos.
> 
> Pero claro hay gente que miente mas que habla y no me extraña que algunos fichen a un trabajador pensando que es un crack y se lleven un chasco.
> 
> ...



Nos hemos pegado en Suiza 1 añito entero para encontrar a un matemático competente con Haskell. Y el tipo elegido entra cobrando 150K anuales con 2 añitos de experiencia. A patadas los hay y a patadas son la mayoria ... entre mucha quincalla algun diamante hay. El que es bueno no va por ahì lanzando cvs


----------



## notorius.burbujo (21 Dic 2021)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Todo mentira. El sector está profundamente precarizado. Si hubiese desesperación por captar personal los sueldos subirían como la espuma.
> 
> Va a ser que no.



Y estan subiendo. A mi nadie me ofrece menos de 60.000 euros anuales por teletrabajar. Ahora bien, yo diria que mas que un trabajo es un yugo. Te quitan la vida por completo.


----------



## charlie3 (21 Dic 2021)

Pos que vallan al ministerio de igualdad y contraten a charos licenciadas en historia, sicologia y políticas de género, que les resolverán el problema sin duda.


----------



## nelsoncito (21 Dic 2021)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> Y estan subiendo. A mi nadie me ofrece menos de 60.000 euros anuales por teletrabajar. Ahora bien, yo diria que mas que un trabajo es un yugo. Te quitan la vida por completo.



Que sí, claro, que sí. Mínimo 60.000 € y máximo 600.000 € porque haces una cosa muy especialita, super-secreta y que nadie sabe hacer. Y todo eso desde casita y con un ordenador, como todos los fantasmones de burbuja. Rechazas todas las ofertas porque quieres tener vida privada.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (21 Dic 2021)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Que sí, claro, que sí. Mínimo 60.000 € y máximo 600.000 € porque haces una cosa muy especialita, super-secreta y que nadie sabe hacer. Y todo eso desde casita y con un ordenador, como todos los fantasmones de burbuja. Rechazas todas las ofertas porque quieres tener vida privada.



Se puede ganar mucho mas dinero con un par de cojones como freelance, pero muchisimo mas, pero ya te lo estoy diciendo, no vives. No conozco a nadie que gane un pastizal sin meter mil horas. El mundo de los funconarios es solo un espejismo al que no le queda nada de tiempo.

Logicamente estoy especializado, pero nada que el resto no pueda hacer. Nadie va a pagarte solo por tener un titulo como entenderas, 

El problema es que no quereis ver que el mercado oculto es mucha mas grande que el visible. Jamas vas a encontrar una buena oferta colgada, ellos son los que te contactan.

A mi me suda la polla que te lo creas o no, yo no gano nada con ello, es mas, ahora mismo estoy sin trabajar porque me da la gana, lo que me jode es que hagais creer a la gente lo que no es.


----------



## drstrangelove (21 Dic 2021)

Artículo bastante esclarecedor, desde Holanda, y escrito por un insider; los salarios de los desarrolladores han subido como la espuma en los últimos años y parece que van a seguir subiendo, no hay quien pare la tendencia. Incluso empresas tochas que pueden pagar "buenos salarios" (60/70k€...boh) están teniendo problemas para retener talento, las big tech están acaparando todo el mercado a golpe de talonario.









The Trimodal Nature of Software Engineering Salaries in the Netherlands and Europe


Update: dozens of hiring managers confirmed this trimodal model applies to all global markets: from the US, through Asia to Latin America as well. Also see TechPays.com for data recorded for a growing number of countries in the three tiers. (Watch this article as video narrated by me, with




blog.pragmaticengineer.com





Ojo a lo que dice, el "tercer escalón" salarial, que no aparece en glassdoor, el que se paga en las big tech, está en el entorno de los 200/300k € para posiciones senior...da hasta vértigo.


----------



## pepeleches (21 Dic 2021)

Sindrogasninadapaqué! dijo:


> Es que la ley de la oferta y la demanda solo funciona en un solo sentido.
> 
> Cuando la demanda crece y la oferta disminuye entonces subir salarios es tabú en este país. Van de listos, ya lo sabéis.
> 
> ...



No, la oferta y la demanda siempre funcionan, por algo es una ley. A no ser que el estado se meta en medio. 

El problema es que hablamos de una oferta absurda, en la que empresas medianas querían hacerse (por ejemplo) su propio CRM a medida. Con unas posibilidades de pago pequeñas. Con esa demanda, la oferta correspondiente deberá ser barata por cojones. Que es más o menos el modelo de las consultoras, gestionar simplemente horas de trabajo. Eso es de una productividad nula, salvando las distancias es como contratar albañiles para hacer una pared o limpiadoras, no hay ningún tipo de aprovechamiento de la economía de escala. 

Cuando ese modelo se enfrenta a competir con trabajadores que hacen producto, no tiene nada que hacer. Y es cuando los sueldos se disparan. Y cuando en otros países los salarios son incomprensiblemente altos, es porque la proporción de trabajo de producto es muchísimo mayor, lo que hace que la demanda de software a la carta sea la que esté dispuesta a pagar muchísimo más. 

Pero también habría que estudiar porque en el IT patrio no se produce software de producto apenas. Bueno, sabemos que es un infierno para emprender, pero me temo que la mentalidad funcionarial y poco emprendedora de este sector (como en todos...) hace estragos


----------



## Bill Boss ❤️ (21 Dic 2021)

drstrangelove dijo:


> Artículo bastante esclarecedor, desde Holanda, y escrito por un insider; los salarios de los desarrolladores han subido como la espuma en los últimos años y parece que van a seguir subiendo, no hay quien pare la tendencia. Incluso empresas tochas que pueden pagar "buenos salarios" (60/70k€...boh) están teniendo problemas para retener talento, las big tech están acaparando todo el mercado a golpe de talonario.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En España jamás se darán esos salarios (me refiero a empresas de aquí claro, no en remoto). Tenemos una cultura diferente, aquí el programador tiene un status socioeconómico similar al de una cajera de supermercado. De hecho he llegado a conocer a ex informáticos reconvertidos a conductor de autobús y cosas similares. Por este y otros motivos, jamás dejaremos de ser un país de servicios de bajo valor añadido.

Bill.


----------



## pepeleches (21 Dic 2021)

Bill Boss ❤ dijo:


> En España jamás se darán esos salarios (me refiero a empresas de aquí claro, no en remoto). Tenemos una cultura diferente, aquí el programador tiene un status socioeconómico similar al de una cajera de supermercado. De hecho he llegado a conocer a ex informáticos reconvertidos a conductor de autobús y cosas similares. Por este y otros motivos, jamás dejaremos de ser un país de servicios de bajo valor añadido.
> 
> Bill.



Claro que no. Porque mientras los Uber y similares se hagan en otros países, aquí se estará condenado a trabajar en charcuteras. 

Pero 'quizás' deban ser los informáticos los que deban plantearse por qué este tipo de aplicaciones no surgen en España. Si se espera a que empresarios que no tienen ni idea de tecnología ofrezcan alfombras rojas, pues vamos apañaos


----------



## pepeleches (21 Dic 2021)

Svl dijo:


> La Universidad te podrá dar toda la formación teórica que pueda, pero la experiencia en una empresa, oficina técnica, es algo insustituible. Si la empresa no colabora acabará pegándose un tiro en el pie.



Que no, que la gente no actuamos pensando el crear un futuro perfecto para dentro de 10 ó 15 años. Funcionamos (todos!) en base a incentivos, que algo nos salga bien o no nos salga. 

Hace unas décadas a las empresas les salía muy bien tener una gran cantera. Porque tenían más formación de base, porque seguramente los puestos eran menos especializados, pero también porque podían pagarles 'en carne' (aprendizaje...) una buena parte del sueldo hasta que eran rentables. 

Ahora con los impedimentos que hay a nivel laboral, la brecha entre lo que saben y lo que necesita que se sepa, es muchísimo más rentable y seguro contratar un senior en muchos casos. 

Eso es lo que está matando el mercado para los jóvenes, no pienses que las empresas tienen complejas estrategias o buscan cambiar el mundo. 

El problema es que los que ponen las normas no entienden nada de esto, y piensan que luchar por los jóvenes es subir el SMI o crear modelos arcaicos se prácticas para cubrir el expediente.


----------



## alexforum (21 Dic 2021)

Hyperion dijo:


> Esa filosofía de mierda que tienen las empresas se la han podido permitir por el sistema globalizado de 1980-2020.
> 
> Si una empresa solo quiere gente con experiencia sin tener que formar a la gente más joven, cuando los pollaviejas (sin ofender a estos) se jubilen o sean muy mayores para continuar, quien cojones va a continuar con el trabajo?
> 
> ...



El tema de sudamerica es que la mayoria no son tontos. Comparten franja horaria con USA y ya trabajan en remoto para alguna empresa de US cobrando una pasta. Y el que quiere venir a Europa, necesita visado. Y para irte a Europa con papeleos de por medio pues ya te vas a una empresa de centroeuropa o UK. Conozco el caso de muchos.


----------



## Pichorrica (21 Dic 2021)

Por desconocimiento de este sector, ¿en España se produce software de calidad que haga que se necesiten buenos programadores?

Porque a nivel industrial, en España no se produce una mierda y todo lo gordo se reparte de los pirineos para arriba


----------



## pacomer (21 Dic 2021)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> Qué raro... con los millones de inmigrantes —documentados o no, que para el caso es lo mismo porque el Gobierno no los distingue, sino que los apoya— que entran cada año...



los inmigrantes codifican paguitas y producen votos socialcomunistas. Los ispainolitos a remar para ellos y sus políticos del PPSOE


----------



## pacomer (21 Dic 2021)

pepeleches dijo:


> Claro que no. Porque mientras los Uber y similares se hagan en otros países, aquí se estará condenado a trabajar en charcuteras.
> 
> Pero 'quizás' deban ser los informáticos los que deban plantearse por qué este tipo de aplicaciones no surgen en España. Si se espera a que empresarios que no tienen ni idea de tecnología ofrezcan alfombras rojas, pues vamos apañaos



En ùltimo término es crear capital tecnológico: una app en si o mejor un servicio financiero simplemente que sea superior en rendimiento a la competencia.

Las charcuteras no crean capital tecnològico es decir capital con el que se genere pasta por si mismo escalandolo sino commodities: se compite por precios no vendiendo una máquina que transforme una materia en dinero repetidamente y con coste marginal cero, sino el platanito o cocotero de consumo inmediato por el que un cutre cliente da dinerito sin pararse a pensar de donde viene el platanito/coco. Es decir la spanish pacopalillera corp de toda la vida: nula innovación, nula inversión en investigación , sólo explotación y picaresca.


----------



## brotes_verdes (21 Dic 2021)

Yo mismo he suspendido a una persona en un proyecto fin de master en una universidad española.

Ese proyecto fin de master tenia 27 páginas, y la complejidad de una simple práctica. Y hubo otro par de ellos que les pusimos un 5 por pura lástima.

El hecho objetivo es que hay alumnos en ingenierias que no dan la talla y que estarian mejor en magisterio o filosofia.

Y esos alumnos luego salen al mercado laboral y se la pegan.

Tengo un amigo que es directivo en una carnica y me dice que suelen pedir 10 becarios a la universidad. De ellos hay 5 que simplemente se equivocaron de carrera y no estan capacitados para hacer cosas sencillas. De los 5 restantes hay 3 que son normalillos y hay dos que son a los que les van a ofrecer buenos sueldos en cuanto lleven un año o asi en la empresa


----------



## Svl (21 Dic 2021)

pepeleches dijo:


> Que no, que la gente no actuamos pensando el crear un futuro perfecto para dentro de 10 ó 15 años. Funcionamos (todos!) en base a incentivos, que algo nos salga bien o no nos salga.
> 
> Hace unas décadas a las empresas les salía muy bien tener una gran cantera. Porque tenían más formación de base, porque seguramente los puestos eran menos especializados, pero también porque podían pagarles 'en carne' (aprendizaje...) una buena parte del sueldo hasta que eran rentables.
> 
> ...



Pero si hay un montón de gente haciendo prácticas no remuneradas. No remuneradas! Que a la empresa le cuesta 0, o muy poco.


----------



## Svl (21 Dic 2021)

Eso pasaba antes con la egb bup cou. Quien vale vale, y quien no a LADE.


----------



## Concursante (21 Dic 2021)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> Nutrición hamijos!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dios te oiga.


----------



## la_trotona (21 Dic 2021)

Svl dijo:


> Pero si hay un montón de gente haciendo prácticas no remuneradas. No remuneradas! Que a la empresa le cuesta 0, o muy poco.



Exacto, pero queremos gente con experiencia según salen de la universidad y pagarles poco, muchos empresarios siguen pensando que pueden seguir exigiendo experiencia y un montón de títulos como cuando había un montón de gente disponible y un paro atroz, y no se dan cuenta que de si no quieren pagar sueldos elevados deben formar a gente sin experiencia.


----------



## Caballero de la Tenaza (21 Dic 2021)

la_trotona dijo:


> Si está contento con el trabajo, te juntas con extrajeros y ya. ¿Algún problema con ello?



Claro que si, te miran por encima del hombro. Si puedes vivir con ello ...


----------



## el tio orquestas (21 Dic 2021)

Svl dijo:


> Eso pasaba antes con la egb bup cou. Quien vale vale, y quien no a LADE.



Hoyja ustec, no desmerezca ninguna carrera ni profesión. Que yo me saqué ADE y empecé ingeniería informática y el nivel es el mismo. Al final lo que necesitamos son buenos profesionales en sus sectores, y de eso en España no hay porque la gente está emperrada en enviar a sus hijos a la universidad y los socialistos en hacer que todos vayan para pagarnos menos debido a exceso de oferta laboral.

Que conozco auténticos ceporros con ingenierías químicas, eléctricas y mecánicas. Los estudios nunca fueron ni serán diferenciadores de nada.


----------



## Registrador (21 Dic 2021)

elepwr dijo:


> el teletrabajo ha destrozado a los palilleros
> 
> antes por ejemplo en Asturias solo habia consultoras y tenian pactados salarios y demás, un asturiano hasta ahora solo aspiraba a trabajar en una de esas si no queria irse a Madrid o BCN pa trabajar en empresas buenas
> 
> ahora ese asturiano trabaja para la empresa de Madrid desde su casa y las empresas de Asturias no pueden competir en sueldos ni condiciones



O para empresas inglesas u holandesas, por ponerte ejemplos de dos amigos míos informáticos en Asturias.


----------



## la_trotona (21 Dic 2021)

Caballero de la Tenaza dijo:


> Claro que si, te miran por encima del hombro. Si puedes vivir con ello ...



PUes les mirars tú también y ya, con buenas condiciones se pasa mejor eso. Y a juntarse con extranjeros y sobre todo extranjeras del este si se puede.


----------



## Svl (21 Dic 2021)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> Hoyja ustec, no desmerezca ninguna carrera ni profesión. Que yo me saqué ADE y empecé ingeniería informática y el nivel es el mismo. Al final lo que necesitamos son buenos profesionales en sus sectores, y de eso en España no hay porque la gente está emperrada en enviar a sus hijos a la universidad y los socialistos en hacer que todos vayan para pagarnos menos debido a exceso de oferta laboral.
> 
> Que conozco auténticos ceporros con ingenierías químicas, eléctricas y mecánicas. Los estudios nunca fueron ni serán diferenciadores de nada.



No para nada, no desmerezco ninguna carrera . Solo comentaba que eso ya pasaba hace décadas. Que mucha gente entraba medio obligada a ingenierías y al segundo curso se pasaban en masa a LADE, económicas, humanidades, magisterio etc. 

Ante eso, los soberbios ingenieros se sacaron esa frasecita. Habría que ver dónde está cada uno ahora. Cualquier profesor de magisterio con plaza se ríe del 90% de los ingenieros.


----------



## pepeleches (22 Dic 2021)

pacomer dijo:


> En ùltimo término es crear capital tecnológico: una app en si o mejor un servicio financiero simplemente que sea superior en rendimiento a la competencia.
> 
> Las charcuteras no crean capital tecnològico es decir capital con el que se genere pasta por si mismo escalandolo sino commodities: se compite por precios no vendiendo una máquina que transforme una materia en dinero repetidamente y con coste marginal cero, sino el platanito o cocotero de consumo inmediato por el que un cutre cliente da dinerito sin pararse a pensar de donde viene el platanito/coco. Es decir la spanish pacopalillera corp de toda la vida: nula innovación, nula inversión en investigación , sólo explotación y picaresca.



Claro. Es lo que dices tú, la diferencia entre crear capital que sea explotable y un servicio pagado por horas.

Pero déjate de los 'spanish pacopalillera' apuntando a los empresarios que llevan la charcutera. Empieza a pensar por qué las horas de informáticos que tanto se quejan en foros no han creado un mercado de capital tecnológico (son los más adecuados!) que sí existe en el resto del mundo civilizado


----------



## pepeleches (22 Dic 2021)

Svl dijo:


> Pero si hay un montón de gente haciendo prácticas no remuneradas. No remuneradas! Que a la empresa le cuesta 0, o muy poco.



¿Dejarías meter mano a un tío que hace prácticas no remuneradas en un software en la nube que estén utilizado 5 millones de personas?

Las prácticas no remuneradas son una de esas instituciones absurdas en las que todos los incentivos son perversos. El estudiante quiere su título, el estado aparcarlo en segunda fila y el empresario cubrir el expediente. Ninguna de las tres partes están pensando en otra posibilidad


----------



## Svl (22 Dic 2021)

pepeleches dijo:


> ¿Dejarías meter mano a un tío que hace prácticas no remuneradas en un software en la nube que estén utilizado 5 millones de personas?
> 
> Las prácticas no remuneradas son una de esas instituciones absurdas en las que todos los incentivos son perversos. El estudiante quiere su título, el estado aparcarlo en segunda fila y el empresario cubrir el expediente. Ninguna de las tres partes están pensando en otra posibilidad



Con supervisión sí. Si la empresa no arriesga un mínimo nunca va a tener s gente formada de verdad.

Y te estás yendo a un extremo. Hay maneras mejores de entrenar a los junior, dándoles pequeñas tareas al principio y viendo si funcionan o no. Si funcionan les vas dando más responsabilidades.

Siempre ha sido así. Cuando entraban los aprendices en cualquier lugar empezaban haciendo pequeñas cosas no trabajando como expertos del taller desde el día 1.

Tío, que son prácticas no remuneradas! Coste 0! Que es de lo que más se quejan.

Ejjj que contratar es muy caro, ejjj que exigen los chavales súper contratos desde el día 1, ejjj que ejjj que. Pues toma, prácticas a coste 0 para el empresario. De verdad está todo el problema en la actitud de la juventud?


----------



## la_trotona (22 Dic 2021)

pepeleches dijo:


> ¿Dejarías meter mano a un tío que hace prácticas no remuneradas en un software en la nube que estén utilizado 5 millones de personas?
> 
> Las prácticas no remuneradas son una de esas instituciones absurdas en las que todos los incentivos son perversos. El estudiante quiere su título, el estado aparcarlo en segunda fila y el empresario cubrir el expediente. Ninguna de las tres partes están pensando en otra posibilidad



Depènde, para tocar algo sencillo y que luego va a ser probado sí, y si las empresas encuentan dificultades en encontrar gente con un mínimo de experiencia y formación, puede ser una buena forma de tener algo de cantera.


----------



## la_trotona (22 Dic 2021)

pepeleches dijo:


> Claro. Es lo que dices tú, la diferencia entre crear capital que sea explotable y un servicio pagado por horas.
> 
> Pero déjate de los 'spanish pacopalillera' apuntando a los empresarios que llevan la charcutera. Empieza a pensar por qué las horas de informáticos que tanto se quejan en foros no han creado un mercado de capital tecnológico (son los más adecuados!) que sí existe en el resto del mundo civilizado



Que yo sepa Cabify es española, y algunas start ups como la Nevera Roja han sido compradas por compañías más grandes, no sé , tal vez más que el supuesto poco espíritu emprendedor es la falta de financiación en algunos estadios de la empresa, además parece que se ha cambiado algo la legislación para hacerla más parecida a los países anglos.


----------



## la_trotona (22 Dic 2021)

Svl dijo:


> Con supervisión sí. Si la empresa no arriesga un mínimo nunca va a tener s gente formada de verdad.
> 
> Y te estás yendo a un extremo. Hay maneras mejores de entrenar a los junior, dándoles pequeñas tareas al principio y viendo si funcionan o no. Si funcionan les vas dando más responsabilidades.
> 
> ...



Claro que no, están muy acostumbrados muchos pequeños y medianos empresarios a tener gente con experiencia (que han adquirido a base de contratos de 6 meses haciendo sustituciones) a coste de risa y con una gran abundancia de candidatos, siguen empeñados en que juniors con apenas supervisión hagan gran parte de trabajo de seniors cobrando la tercera parte, y en cuanto pasa un poco de tiempo esos juniors salen escopeteados, ese es el problema.


----------



## KUTRONIO (22 Dic 2021)

tatenen dijo:


> A mi me pasó con título de inglés también:
> 
> Charo: necesito título de inglés, TOEFL, Cambridge, etc.
> Yo: mí no tiene.
> ...



Soy yo la charo y te habría respondido algo así como: Para entrar en una Universidad Británica para estudiar una carrera es obligatorio aprobar el Proficiency de la Universidad de Cambridge por lo que algo no me cuadra en tu comentario


----------



## tatenen (22 Dic 2021)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Soy yo la charo y te habría respondido algo así como: Para entrar en una Universidad Británica para estudiar una carrera es obligatorio aprobar el Proficiency de la Universidad de Cambridge por lo que algo no me cuadra en tu comentario



Entonces hubiera quedado como el culo todavía más, porque para estudiar un doctorado en Cambridge no te piden ninguna prueba de inglés, solo un CV adecuado.


----------



## JoseGZ (22 Dic 2021)

pepeleches dijo:


> ¿Invertirías tú (entre sueldos, formación y tal...) en una pyme 50.000€ en una persona para ver si te da resultado dentro de 2 años, sabiendo que al día siguiente puede irse a otro sitio que le ofrezcan más?
> 
> No, creo que te confundes. En los años 80 existían los aprendices, que era un eslabón previo al trabajo en muchas profesiones. En las que el pago era mínimo, pero esa persona aprendía. Porque con ese tipo de costes sí que puede ser viable.
> 
> ...



Por qué ya nadie contrata desarrolladores junior (notonlycode.org) Es un problema mundial, no sólo afecta a España.
Hay muchas empresas que simplemente no son capaces de encontrar programadores o perfiles técnicos.


----------



## snoopi (22 Dic 2021)

CharlesLeeRay dijo:


> Una polla, en todo caso consultoras no encuentran esclavos, las grandes compañias ponen encima de la mesa un contrato y tienes a 500 chavales dandose de ostias por el.



vayan desalojando el hilo. No encuentran bobos con carrera que pringuen por 1200


----------



## JoseGZ (22 Dic 2021)

drstrangelove dijo:


> Artículo bastante esclarecedor, desde Holanda, y escrito por un insider; los salarios de los desarrolladores han subido como la espuma en los últimos años y parece que van a seguir subiendo, no hay quien pare la tendencia. Incluso empresas tochas que pueden pagar "buenos salarios" (60/70k€...boh) están teniendo problemas para retener talento, las big tech están acaparando todo el mercado a golpe de talonario.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso lo he visto tambien en Mexico, el escalon de entrada esta bajo, los senior "normales" andan por algo menos que en España, un jefe de departamento lo pones encima de los 100KUSD y los gerentes ya empieza a ser de locos.


----------



## JoseGZ (22 Dic 2021)

Svl dijo:


> Con supervisión sí. Si la empresa no arriesga un mínimo nunca va a tener s gente formada de verdad.
> 
> Y te estás yendo a un extremo. Hay maneras mejores de entrenar a los junior, dándoles pequeñas tareas al principio y viendo si funcionan o no. Si funcionan les vas dando más responsabilidades.
> 
> ...



Cuando empecé a trabajar, allá por los años 90, la empresa nos dio casi 6 meses de formacion + casi otro medio año "mentorizados" antes de empezar a trabajar "solos".
Ahora eso es impensable, se quiere que la gente aterrice "enseñada"


----------



## JoseGZ (22 Dic 2021)

la_trotona dijo:


> Claro que no, están muy acostumbrados muchos pequeños y medianos empresarios a tener gente con experiencia (que han adquirido a base de contratos de 6 meses haciendo sustituciones) a coste de risa y con una gran abundancia de candidatos, siguen empeñados en que juniors con apenas supervisión hagan gran parte de trabajo de seniors cobrando la tercera parte, y en cuanto pasa un poco de tiempo esos juniors salen escopeteados, ese es el problema.



O peor, pretendiendo contratar seniors a precio de junior.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (22 Dic 2021)

Busco a la desesperada una cuadrilla de albañiles que me tire un muro en mal estado, me recoja los escombros y me construya un cobertizo de lujo por 200 euros al contado y 8 latas de cerveza. 

Lamentablemente no encuentro a dicha cuadrilla para hacerme el trabajo por culpa de las paguitas, el gobierno socialcomunista y que los chavales solo piensan en patinetes y videojuegos. Así que el día en que el muro se me caiga encima, la culpa será de esa gente ociosa y avariciosa que no está dispuesta a mover el culo del sofá para solucionarme el problema al precio que quiero.


----------



## KUTRONIO (22 Dic 2021)

tatenen dijo:


> Entonces hubiera quedado como el culo todavía más, porque para estudiar un doctorado en Cambridge no te piden ninguna prueba de inglés, solo un CV adecuado.



Creo que te equivocas


----------



## la_trotona (22 Dic 2021)

JoseGZ dijo:


> Cuando empecé a trabajar, allá por los años 90, la empresa nos dio casi 6 meses de formacion + casi otro medio año "mentorizados" antes de empezar a trabajar "solos".
> Ahora eso es impensable, se quiere que la gente aterrice "enseñada"



Pues muchas empresas verán, o ponen sueldos realmente buenos para atraer a seniors, o lo van a tener que hacer todo los dueños.


----------



## la_trotona (22 Dic 2021)

JoseGZ dijo:


> O peor, pretendiendo contratar seniors a precio de junior.



Correcto, cuando estalló las .com y crisis sucesivas, al mandar al paro a mucha gente bastantes con experiencia tenían que aceptar, ahora que bastantes se han jubilado y durante unos años no ha estudiado tanta gente informática, quieren seguir con esa dinámica.


----------



## tatenen (22 Dic 2021)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Creo que te equivocas



Hostia tú, pues es cierto, acabo de mirar, pero vamos, yo no estudié en Cambridge, y donde estudié no recuerdo que tueviera que demostrar prueba de inglés, sí que en aquella época tenía un TOEFL con buena nota para un puesto en España (mi nivel era una mierda pero el TOEFL me salió razonablemente bien), pero no me acuerdo ahora mismo que lo tuviera que mandar, que lo mismo sí. La cuestión era que coño, ese TOEFL tenía más de 10 años cuando ocurrió la anécdota, y ni me acordaba que lo tenía, y es que ni lo tengo guardao, qué sentido tiene un TOEFL de hace 10 años?


----------



## omin0na (22 Dic 2021)

Teuro dijo:


> Aquí un "hinjeniero", que busca un puesto laboral donde* no se trabajen más de 8 horas al día*, *no tenga que hacer tareas laborales fuera del estricto horario laboral* y un salario bruto a partir de 3.500k mensuales.
> 
> Venga, espero la lluvia de "ofertas".



Y que ofreces? Porque ser ingeniero no es garantia de nada.


----------



## KUTRONIO (22 Dic 2021)

tatenen dijo:


> Hostia tú, pues es cierto, acabo de mirar, pero vamos, yo no estudié en Cambridge, y donde estudié no recuerdo que tueviera que demostrar prueba de inglés, sí que en aquella época tenía un TOEFL con buena nota para un puesto en España (mi nivel era una mierda pero el TOEFL me salió razonablemente bien), pero no me acuerdo ahora mismo que lo tuviera que mandar, que lo mismo sí. La cuestión era que coño, ese TOEFL tenía más de 10 años cuando ocurrió la anécdota, y ni me acordaba que lo tenía, y es que ni lo tengo guardao, qué sentido tiene un TOEFL de hace 10 años?



Pues deduzco por lo que tú bien dices que la soberbia te hizo perder una oportunidad laboral

En las entrevistas de trabajo hay que aceptar que estás en frente de una gilipollas, le sigues el juego y ya está, si no te coge pues a otra entrevista pero raramente los doctores en la especialidad de Ciencias Físicas mucho menos por una universidad Británica andan haciendo muchas entrevistas


----------



## tatenen (22 Dic 2021)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Pues deduzco por lo que tú bien dices que la soberbia te hizo perder una oportunidad laboral
> 
> En las entrevistas de trabajo hay que aceptar que estás en frente de una gilipollas, le sigues el juego y ya está, si no te coge pues a otra entrevista pero raramente los doctores en la especialidad de Ciencias Física mucho menos por una universidad Británica andan haciendo muchas entrevistas



No fue mi soberbia, porque la oportunidad laboral era una mierda, y porque, créeme, en ese momento, ni recordaba que tenía un TOEFEL de más de 10 años de antiguedad, que si me acuerdo que lo tengo se lo digo, eh? Simplemente, en ese momento, no tenía otra para demostrar el inglés. Has sido tú, quien me ha hecho hacer memoria, te lo digo en sirio totalmente, me he puesto a hacer memoruia y he recordado el TOEFL ese, que tampoco era una gran nota, pero sigo sin acordarme que en la universdiad británica en la que hice el doctorado me lo pidieran, que en aquella época estaría reciente.


----------



## diogenes de sinope (22 Dic 2021)

torre01 dijo:


> Como puede ser eso si prácticamente todos los días están entrando al país nuevos españoles con carreras; mínimo la del galgo. No me lo explico.



Están todos contratados por Tezanos. 

Se queda a los mejores el cabrón!.


----------



## KUTRONIO (22 Dic 2021)

tatenen dijo:


> No fue mi soberbia, porque la oportunidad laboral era una mierda, y porque, créeme, en ese momento, ni recordaba que tenía un TOEFEL de más de 10 años de antiguedad, que si me acuerdo que lo tengo se lo digo, eh? Simplemente, en ese momento, no tenía otra para demostrar el inglés. Has sido tú, quien me ha hecho hacer memoria, te lo digo en sirio totalmente, me he puesto a hacer memoruia y he recordado el TOEFL ese, que tampoco era una gran nota, pero sigo sin acordarme que en la universdiad británica en la que hice el doctorado me lo pidieran, que en aquella época estaría reciente.



Siempre he pensado que sería un gran seleccionador de empleo, ¿Ves? Hasta ayudo a los candidatos a recordar que 10 años antes habían obtenido un título de inglés 

Hay preguntas mucho más cabronas como por ejemplo Creo sinceramente que tu estás mucho más calificado que para este puesto, ¿Por qué te interesa realmente este puesto? 

Estamos de acuerdo en que era una gilipollas, no hay que llamar a posibles candidatos que están más que sobre cualificados para el puesto ofrecido


----------



## tatenen (22 Dic 2021)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Siempre he pensado que sería un gran seleccionador de empleo, ¿Ves? Hasta ayudo a los candidatos a recordar que 10 años antes habían obtenido un título de inglés
> 
> Hay preguntas mucho más cabronas como por ejemplo Creo sinceramente que tu estás mucho más calificado que para este puesto, ¿Por qué te interesa realmente este puesto?
> 
> Estamos de acuerdo en que era una gilipollas, no hay que llamar a posibles candidatos que están más que sobre cualificados para el puesto ofrecido



Pues sí, ni me acordaba ya del TOEFL ese, pero me olvidé porque mi razonamiento es, que si he vivido unos añoes en UK, eso es más prueba de nivel de inglés que un puto TOEFL que me salió d echiripa y que cuando me lo saqué si alguien llamaba a la puerta respondía: if if, between between...

En ese puesto en concreto sí estaba sebrecualificado, pero no tanto, si me hubiera preguntado por qué me interesa el puesto por debaj de mi cualificación, hubiera dicho, que pa comé payo. sí, la hubiera cagado de nuevo...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Dic 2021)

Que les den por culo. Estudiar carreras chungas en este país es sinónimo de ser retrasado. Jamás recibirás la recompensa que mereces por dejarte la juventud asqueado. En este pais ganan los listos.


----------



## Pichorrica (22 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Que les den por culo. Estudiar carreras chungas en este país es sinónimo de ser retrasado. Jamás recibirás la recompensa que mereces por dejarte la juventud asqueado. En este pais ganan los listos.



España es un país de "letras" y bares , y como tal, es como está planteado todo.

No se produce nada, todo está enfocado o al turismo o al sector público y aquí acaba todo.

Sacamos licenciados en ciencias puras e ingenierías chungas y no se pueden colocar en ningún sitio porque no hacen falta para un país que no produce nada.


----------



## pepeleches (22 Dic 2021)

Svl dijo:


> Con supervisión sí. Si la empresa no arriesga un mínimo nunca va a tener s gente formada de verdad.
> 
> Y te estás yendo a un extremo. Hay maneras mejores de entrenar a los junior, dándoles pequeñas tareas al principio y viendo si funcionan o no. Si funcionan les vas dando más responsabilidades.



No creo que me vaya al extremo. Cuando hablas de un software en la nube, cualquier cagada puede ser increíblemente costosa. Es una curva brutal, en la que el que no está preparado simplemente no puede 'meter mano'. 



Svl dijo:


> Siempre ha sido así. Cuando entraban los aprendices en cualquier lugar empezaban haciendo pequeñas cosas no trabajando como expertos del taller desde el día 1.
> 
> Tío, que son prácticas no remuneradas! Coste 0! Que es de lo que más se quejan.
> 
> Ejjj que contratar es muy caro, ejjj que exigen los chavales súper contratos desde el día 1, ejjj que ejjj que. Pues toma, prácticas a coste 0 para el empresario. De verdad está todo el problema en la actitud de la juventud?



No, no es coste 0, qué va. Es coste de una persona, seguramente bien pagada, que tiene que dejar de hacer su trabajo para supervisar el trabajo de otra que no se va a quedar en la empresa. Porque las prácticas estas son memeces generalmente, como son los FCT. Y creo que ahora hasta las FCT van a ser pagadas. 

Y si estás en un taller, un 'novato' puede cambiarle el aceite a un coche, por poner un ejemplo estúpido. Y tendrá la posibilidad de cagar una parte pequeña de un cliente. El problema es que cuando un mismo software sirve a miles de clientes, la que se puede montar por un 'pequeño error' puede ser increíble. Puede paralizar la empresa semanas

Y no me estoy refiriendo a actitud solamente. Yo he puesto lo de la actitud, porque es alucinante con la cantidad de gente que hay en informática en España las pocas empresas que hacen software de producto en relación a otros países. Eso sí

Pero me refiero sobre todo a ataduras laborales. Si se dieran las condiciones adecuadas, cualquier empresa de desarrollo tendría continuamente 8 ó 10 recién salidos, para ir haciendo criba y que dentro de un año sean seniors 3 ó 4. 

Pero con el coste y las ataduras actuales es, simplemente, imposible. Porque el que hace la ley no se da cuenta de que sí, en muchas empresas se necesita estar a lo mejor un año aprendiendo, no solo sin aportar nada, sino 'gastando' tiempo de gente que sabe. Y todo para valorar si esa persona vale, que no todos pasarán el filtro.

El problema es que nunca las rígidas condiciones que ponga un funcionario van a servir para casi nada. Porque tiene en la cabeza eso: es el que empresario va a explotar al trabajador. Pero resulta que eso puede pasar si estás sirviendo copas, pero no cuando el puesto trabajo es de cierto nivel.


----------



## Svl (22 Dic 2021)

Pichorrica dijo:


> España es un país de "letras" y bares , y como tal, es como está planteado todo.
> 
> No se produce nada, todo está enfocado o al turismo o al sector público y aquí acaba todo.
> 
> Sacamos licenciados en ciencias puras e ingenierías chungas y no se pueden colocar en ningún sitio porque no hacen falta para un país que no produce nada.



Economía de encefalograma plano.


----------



## Ds_84 (22 Dic 2021)

Teuro dijo:


> Aquí un "hinjeniero", que busca un puesto laboral donde* no se trabajen más de 8 horas al día*, *no tenga que hacer tareas laborales fuera del estricto horario laboral* y un salario bruto a partir de 3.500k mensuales.
> 
> Venga, espero la lluvia de "ofertas".



emigra.

hay empresas que pagando te ayudan a meter las narices en un sector en concreto.


----------



## Jorge de Burgos (22 Dic 2021)

JoseGZ dijo:


> Por qué ya nadie contrata desarrolladores junior (notonlycode.org) Es un problema mundial, no sólo afecta a España.
> Hay muchas empresas que simplemente no son capaces de encontrar programadores o perfiles técnicos.



El mágico concepto de "programador junior", que traducido a la práctica es "deseo un programador con amplia experiencia y conocimiento, pero que cobre poco (por algo es junior)".
Porque hoy por hoy al programador junior recién entrado a la empresa se le echa encima la documentación básica del proyecto sin analizar (ya lo hará él, que por algo es programador junior) y lo único que se le da adicionalmente es la fecha en la que tiene que estar terminado (basado en los compromisos del vendedor).


----------



## GeneralTaylor (22 Dic 2021)

Coronel Kurtz dijo:


> Me parece que son las excusas que nos quieren colar para meternos mas africanos.





DVD1975 dijo:


> Yo me he salido del sector por la mierda que pagan.
> Se están dedicando a traer a venezolanos y colombianos y estos se forman y en cuanto les sale otra oferta mejor se piran sin avisar
> En mi ex trabajo los llamaban los speddy González pq un día los veías y al otro no
> Se iban a otros sectores pq los pagaban más o no trabajaban fines de semana.




Sobretodo venezolanos; en el sector IT cada vez hay más.

En mi ultima empresa todos mis compañeros y jefes eran sudamericanos.


----------



## Svl (22 Dic 2021)

pepeleches dijo:


> No creo que me vaya al extremo. Cuando hablas de un software en la nube, cualquier cagada puede ser increíblemente costosa. Es una curva brutal, en la que el que no está preparado simplemente no puede 'meter mano'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo que yo no entiendo es como hace 25 años como comenta @JoseGZ se podían hacer programas de tutorización donde hasta te pagaban algunas pesetas en el proceso habiendo una legislación laboral todavía más rígida que ahora (sobretodo para la juventud) y ahora parece que les da alergia darle una oportunidad ni al primero de la promoción.

Paralelamente, los medios, los ejecutivos y los departamentos de RRHH no paran de poner el grito en el cielo con que faltan trabajadores.

Y tú te estás yendo mucho a lo que pasa en el sector del software, ya no hablemos de otros sectores más de la economía 'sólida' donde parece que tienes que pedir perdón por preguntar donde se echan los CV.

Ya se ha señalado en este foro que no quieren camioneros o peones sin experiencia, quieren trabajadores con 2 años mínimo. Si nunca entra sangre nueva en la profesión, que pasará cuando se jubilen los seniors?


----------



## KUTRONIO (22 Dic 2021)

tatenen dijo:


> Pues sí, ni me acordaba ya del TOEFL ese, pero me olvidé porque mi razonamiento es, que si he vivido unos añoes en UK, eso es más prueba de nivel de inglés que un puto TOEFL que me salió d echiripa y que cuando me lo saqué si alguien llamaba a la puerta respondía: if if, between between...
> 
> En ese puesto en concreto sí estaba sebrecualificado, pero no tanto, si me hubiera preguntado por qué me interesa el puesto por debaj de mi cualificación, hubiera dicho, que pa comé payo. sí, la hubiera cagado de nuevo...



No sería el primero que vuelve de UK hablando inglés peor que cuando fue. Además de ello, si el TOEFL era tan bajo te podría preguntar ¿Y estando en UK tanto tiempo por qué no te has sacado un diploma de mayor nivel que el TOEFL?

Y sí en la segunda la habrías cagado, no es la respuesta de un candidato inteligente, la verdad.


----------



## GeneralTaylor (22 Dic 2021)

*Descripción*
Grupo NS estamos seleccionando un Programador Java para importante proyecto de administración publica (jornada intensiva en verano).
Se requiere experiencia realizando las siguientes funciones:
Java
SONAR
JENKINS
DB2
ORACLE
HTML, CSS
Eclipse
CVS
JavaScript
ZK (recomendable)
J2EE
Ingles: Medio. Valorable, niveles superiores
Grupo NS es una empresa donde se valora tanto el perfil profesional y tecnológico de los trabajadores así como el interés y la aptitud que demuestren a la hora de desarrollar nuevos proyectos en sus diversos clientes.
Por ello, necesitamos personas constantes, con ganas de evolucionar y aprender, responsables y con compromiso

*Tipo de industria de la oferta*
Servicios y tecnología de la información
*Categoría*
Informática y telecomunicaciones - Programación
*Nivel*
Empleado/a
*Número de vacantes*
2
*Salario*
Salario: 18.000€ - 21.000€ Bruto/año
*Beneficios sociales*
Teletrabajo
*0 inscritos a esta oferta para 2 vacantes*


Hay que joderse


----------



## la_trotona (22 Dic 2021)

GeneralTaylor dijo:


> *Descripción*
> Grupo NS estamos seleccionando un Programador Java para importante proyecto de administración publica (jornada intensiva en verano).
> Se requiere experiencia realizando las siguientes funciones:
> Java
> ...



Los que se inscriben, no saben ni la mitad de lo que piden y experiencia en algo tendrán 6 meses si llega.


----------



## GeneralTaylor (22 Dic 2021)

la_trotona dijo:


> Los que se inscriben, no saben ni la mitad de lo que piden y experiencia en algo tendrán 6 meses si llega.



No, es que ya directamente ni se inscriben, nunca había visto algo así y llevo mucho en el sector IT.


----------



## la_trotona (22 Dic 2021)

GeneralTaylor dijo:


> No, es que ya directamente ni se inscriben, nunca había visto algo así y llevo mucho en el sector IT.



Ya ni por probar con esos requisitos y sueldo, y me temo que va a ir a más.


----------



## FernandoGTR (22 Dic 2021)

GeneralTaylor dijo:


> *Descripción*
> Grupo NS estamos seleccionando un Programador Java para importante proyecto de administración publica (jornada intensiva en verano).
> Se requiere experiencia realizando las siguientes funciones:
> Java
> ...



Si das cacahuetes pues te apareceran monos. Y por desgracia con ese sueldo, no tienes para nada. Normal que nadie se presente.


----------



## Millar (22 Dic 2021)

Malasangre dijo:


> El 60% de compañías no son capaces de cubrir las vacantes relacionadas con la tecnología y admiten que les va a provocar reajustes en proyectos, retrasos en el lanzamiento de productos y pérdidas de ingresos
> 
> Empresas españolas buscan a la desesperada informáticos, ingenieros y matemáticos



Claro que sí, luego cualquier oferta de ingeniero en InfoJobs tiene 400 inscritos y si vas a la entrevista es para cubrir una baja de 4 meses sin posibilidad de continuar.


----------



## drstrangelove (22 Dic 2021)

GeneralTaylor dijo:


> *Descripción*
> Grupo NS estamos seleccionando un Programador Java para importante proyecto de administración publica (jornada intensiva en verano).
> Se requiere experiencia realizando las siguientes funciones:
> Java
> ...



Algunos no se enteran, alguien que tiene experiencia en todo eso no se vende por menos de 50k€. Normal que no haya inscritos.


----------



## Progretón (22 Dic 2021)

GeneralTaylor dijo:


> *Descripción*
> Grupo NS estamos seleccionando un Programador Java para importante proyecto de administración publica (jornada intensiva en verano).
> Se requiere experiencia realizando las siguientes funciones:
> Java
> ...



Busco pareja:

Tipo: Mujer
Categoría: Rubia
Nivel: Scarlett Johansson
Número de vacantes: 1
Salario: Funcionario de carrera de medio pelo.
Beneficios sociales: Estudio de 30 metros cuadrados de alquiler. Soleado, con vistas al patio de luces. Céntrico.
0 pardillas inscritas a esta tomadura de pelo oferta para 1 vacante.


----------



## Thundercat (22 Dic 2021)

pacomer dijo:


> Nos hemos pegado en Suiza 1 añito entero para encontrar a un matemático competente con Haskell. Y el tipo elegido entra cobrando 150K anuales con 2 añitos de experiencia. A patadas los hay y a patadas son la mayoria ... entre mucha quincalla algun diamante hay. El que es bueno no va por ahì lanzando cvs



¿cuáles son las ventajas de Haskell?


----------



## pacomer (22 Dic 2021)

Thundercat dijo:


> ¿cuáles son las ventajas de Haskell?



en tareas donde se requiera precisión y estabilidad asi como probar la corrección matemática de lo que se haga (en finanzas, modelos físicos, control de procesos industriales). Haskell es leng funcional sin objetos mutables, a diferencia de procesales y OOP, lo que evita los fallos tipicos de otros como Java, C etc . Es mucho más expresivo que estos permite escribir en muy pocas lineas rutinas complejas enteras y su descripción matemática con cálculo lambda y Teoria de grupos (Algebra) garantiza que si te compila correctamente dificilmente te va a fallar en tiempo de ejecución.
El problema: hay pocos desarrolladores en Haskell realmente competentes con la base matemática para dominarlo en profundidad.


----------



## la_trotona (22 Dic 2021)

pacomer dijo:


> en tareas donde se requiera precisión y estabilidad asi como probar la corrección matemática de lo que se haga (en finanzas, modelos físicos, control de procesos industriales). Haskell es leng funcional sin objetos mutables, a diferencia de procesales y OOP, lo que evita los fallos tipicos de otros como Java, C etc . Es mucho más expresivo que estos permite escribir en muy pocas lineas rutinas complejas enteras y su descripción matemática con cálculo lamdba y Teoria de grupos (Algebra) garantiza que si te compila correctamente dificilmente te va a fallar en tiempo de ejecución.
> El problema: hay pocos desarrolladores en Haskell realmente competentes con la base matemática para dominarlo en profundidad.



Si los sueldos acompañan, poco a poco habrá cada vez más programadores Haskell con conocimientos matemáticos suficientes.


----------



## Thundercat (22 Dic 2021)

la_trotona dijo:


> Si los sueldos acompañan, poco a poco habrá cada vez más programadores Haskell con conocimientos matemáticos suficientes.



Yo mates domino pero no había leido nada sobre este lenguaje, estoy muy verde en tecnologías


----------



## tatenen (23 Dic 2021)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> No sería el primero que vuelve de UK hablando inglés peor que cuando fue. Además de ello, si el TOEFL era tan bajo te podría preguntar ¿Y estando en UK tanto tiempo por qué no te has sacado un diploma de mayor nivel que el TOEFL?
> 
> Y sí en la segunda la habrías cagado, no es la respuesta de un candidato inteligente, la verdad.



CLaro claro, yo candiato inteligente? ni de blas, por favor, y encima con semejante experta en RRHH. Lo que me ha matado es que haya gente que va a UK y vuelve peor que fue, me has convencido, la próxima vez que tenga una entrevista en una empresa española, cosa que dudo de momento que ocurra, te llamaré a tí, a ver si me vuelves candidato inteligente.


----------



## KUTRONIO (23 Dic 2021)

tatenen dijo:


> CLaro claro, yo candiato inteligente? ni de blas, por favor, y encima con semejante experta en RRHH. Lo que me ha matado es que haya gente que va a UK y vuelve peor que fue, me has convencido, la próxima vez que tenga una entrevista en una empresa española, cosa que dudo de momento que ocurra, te llamaré a tí, a ver si me vuelves candidato inteligente.



Aquí estaré para ayudarte


----------



## tatenen (23 Dic 2021)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Aquí estaré para ayudarte



Eso es, a partir de ahora vas a ser mi HR consultant. 1 euro la hora.


----------



## Blackmoon (23 Dic 2021)

Malasangre dijo:


> El 60% de compañías no son capaces de cubrir las vacantes relacionadas con la tecnología y admiten que les va a provocar reajustes en proyectos, retrasos en el lanzamiento de productos y pérdidas de ingresos
> 
> Empresas españolas buscan a la desesperada informáticos, ingenieros y matemáticos



Eres un CM de pago?


----------



## DVD1975 (23 Dic 2021)

GeneralTaylor dijo:


> Sobretodo venezolanos; en el sector IT cada vez hay más.
> 
> En mi ultima empresa todos mis compañeros y jefes eran sudamericanos.



Y cobrando una mierda.
Si ya se cobraba una mierda ya no os digo importando venezolanos que se meten 8 en un piso


----------



## KUTRONIO (23 Dic 2021)

tatenen dijo:


> Eso es, a partir de ahora vas a ser mi HR consultant. 1 euro la hora.



Gracias pero su oferta es muy baja, aún así le doy un primer consejo totalmente gratuito: Vigile su soberbia suele ser muy traicionera 

Quizá sea demasiado "junior" para entenderlo pero hágame caso


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Dic 2021)

Teuro dijo:


> Aquí un "hinjeniero", que busca un puesto laboral donde* no se trabajen más de 8 horas al día*, *no tenga que hacer tareas laborales fuera del estricto horario laboral* y un salario bruto a partir de 3.500k mensuales.
> 
> Venga, espero la lluvia de "ofertas".



Lo del salario ya es imposible. Pero es que lo otro, aunque te lo ofrecieran, sería una mierda, porque el trabajo y la gente de este país es mierda.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Dic 2021)

la_trotona dijo:


> Si los sueldos acompañan, poco a poco habrá cada vez más programadores Haskell con conocimientos matemáticos suficientes.



Pero si la gente huye de las matemáticas y cada vez se reducen más los contenidos en secundaria y carreras. Quien quiera aprenderlo tendrá que hacerlo por su cuenta.


----------



## la_trotona (23 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pero si la gente huye de las matemáticas y cada vez se reducen más los contenidos en secundaria y carreras. Quien quiera aprenderlo tendrá que hacerlo por su cuenta.



Ya, pero en física y matemáticas dudo que se reduzcan, y encima en esos grados han aumentado considerablemente la nota, es más, igeniería ifnroma´tica matemáticas tiene unas notas de corte altísimas (en buena parte por el reducido número de plazas), el que quiera un matemática que sepa programar bien, va a tener que pagarlo bien, pero bien. Y si no a coger la maleta allende los Pirineos.


----------



## pepeleches (25 Dic 2021)

Svl dijo:


> Lo que yo no entiendo es como hace 25 años como comenta @JoseGZ se podían hacer programas de tutorización donde hasta te pagaban algunas pesetas en el proceso habiendo una legislación laboral todavía más rígida que ahora (sobretodo para la juventud) y ahora parece que les da alergia darle una oportunidad ni al primero de la promoción.
> 
> Paralelamente, los medios, los ejecutivos y los departamentos de RRHH no paran de poner el grito en el cielo con que faltan trabajadores.
> 
> ...



Te explico lo que veo, no quiere decir que crea que es lo que debería pasar ni mucho menos. 

Para mi las razones son dos: margen y flexibilidad. Margen, en cuanto a que las empresas por distintas razones tienen cada vez más los márgenes más ajustados; los precios de todo llevan años subiendo: inmobiliario, luz, gas, el propio trabajo, y (no nos olvidemos!) la competencia mucho más global. Cuando el margen es ajustado quizás lo que diría la intuición es que se necesitan trabajadores más baratos, pero no es así. Se necesitan los trabajadores más productivos en relación al coste, y esa relación es muchísimo más favorable en gente con experiencia. 

Y por otra parte está la regulación. Si miráis los contratos que hay para jóvenes está siempre totalmente encajonados en modelos que muchas veces no tienen que ver mucho con la realidad, o conllevan obligaciones que no concuerdan con lo que necesitan las empresas.

Si se tiende a que la ganancia por unidad es menor, se sube el precio del trabajo de los jóvenes (a alguien con cero experiencia es a quien más mata un SMI alto) y para solucionar las cosas se intenta regular todo hasta puntos absurdos, la tendencia será esa. Las empresas no hacen política ni siguen ideologías, simplemente tienden a optimizar recursos, y todas esas características hace que un joven no sea competitivo. En trabajos de una cierta dificultad, no poniendo copas. 

Cuando yo era un chaval un crío de 14 años entraba al taller de aprendiz a cambio de una propinilla. Hoy eso sería explotación infantil poco menos. Pero claro, lo que no se ve en esa historia es que con 18 era un profesional con un sueldo de adulto. Ahora nos hemos ido al extremo contrario, y como siempre pensando con los pies. En vez de razonar por qué las empresas no cogen a los jóvenes, se emplea la ideología para subir el SMI y hacer modelos de contratos que no hacen sino dificultar y encorsetarlo todo.


----------



## la_trotona (25 Dic 2021)

pepeleches dijo:


> Te explico lo que veo, no quiere decir que crea que es lo que debería pasar ni mucho menos.
> 
> Para mi las razones son dos: margen y flexibilidad. Margen, en cuanto a que las empresas por distintas razones tienen cada vez más los márgenes más ajustados; los precios de todo llevan años subiendo: inmobiliario, luz, gas, el propio trabajo, y (no nos olvidemos!) la competencia mucho más global. Cuando el margen es ajustado quizás lo que diría la intuición es que se necesitan trabajadores más baratos, pero no es así. Se necesitan los trabajadores más productivos en relación al coste, y esa relación es muchísimo más favorable en gente con experiencia.
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver, si las empresas encuentra a gente con experiencia a un precio razonable, siempre la vana a preferir, sea el SMI lo que sea, cuando la gente con experiencia empieza a ser más difícil de encontrar y los sueldos tienden a subir fuertemente, entonces los queda más remedio que contratar a jóvenes sin experiencia para ir haciendo las tareas más repetitivas.

Yo me acuerdo en los 80 que había una frase de un sindicato que decía. "Papá, he encontrado un gran trabajo, el tuyo por la mitad de precio". Anda que no se han realizado ERES por supuestamente ir fatal la empresas, para luego contratar gente joven por mucho menos sueldo. En ciertos sectores ese no es el problema, sino la mentalidad de icertos empresarios, que piensan que si no encuentran gente ocn experiencia, el mercado va a seguir experando indefinidamente a la cola para que puedan realizar encargos de trabajo.


----------



## tatenen (26 Dic 2021)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Gracias pero su oferta es muy baja, aún así le doy un primer consejo totalmente gratuito: Vigile su soberbia suele ser muy traicionera
> 
> Quizá sea demasiado "junior" para entenderlo pero hágame caso



Totalmente de acuerdo, soy un seberbio de aúpa, no como usted, que rebosa humildad por los 5 costados. Y sí, muy junior, sobre todo comparado con su "senioridad", ande va a parar.


----------



## KUTRONIO (26 Dic 2021)

tatenen dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, soy un seberbio de aúpa, no como usted, que rebosa humildad por los 5 costados. Y sí, muy junior, sobre todo comparado con su "senioridad", ande va a parar.



En algo tendría que darle razón, no soy tan joven para saberlo todo, pero está perdonado


----------



## tatenen (26 Dic 2021)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> En algo tendría que darle razón, no soy tan joven para saberlo todo, pero está perdonado



No sabe usted la alegría que me da al darme su magnánimo perdón, qué hubiera hecho sin él, pobre de mi.


----------



## pacomer (26 Dic 2021)

la_trotona dijo:


> Ya, pero en física y matemáticas dudo que se reduzcan, y encima en esos grados han aumentado considerablemente la nota, es más, igeniería ifnroma´tica matemáticas tiene unas notas de corte altísimas (en buena parte por el reducido número de plazas), el que quiera un matemática que sepa programar bien, va a tener que pagarlo bien, pero bien. Y si no a coger la maleta allende los Pirineos.



En gran parte las chapuzas y bugs que se hacen en SW es precisamente porque no se ve más allá de un lenguaje concreto y se es ciego a sus limitaciones. El que domina la base matemática de lenguajes, compiladores e interpretes puede sacarte un SW con cero bugs. Joder que la gente no ve que es un escándalo que cada semana haya que parchear apps, libraries web services, login systems etc etc porque los que han programado esa mierda han dejado agujeros que cualquier exploit puede reventar? Si el sw está bien programado y ofrece lo que promete no tiene que sacarte decenas de versiones bastarìa con una. Lo demás es una tomadura de pelo


----------



## la_trotona (20 Feb 2022)

Svl dijo:


> Lo que yo no entiendo es como hace 25 años como comenta @JoseGZ se podían hacer programas de tutorización donde hasta te pagaban algunas pesetas en el proceso habiendo una legislación laboral todavía más rígida que ahora (sobretodo para la juventud) y ahora parece que les da alergia darle una oportunidad ni al primero de la promoción.
> 
> Paralelamente, los medios, los ejecutivos y los departamentos de RRHH no paran de poner el grito en el cielo con que faltan trabajadores.
> 
> ...



Los seniors que se queden irán donde ganen más , y las empresas que paguen menos no les quedará más remedio que pagar más.


----------



## la_trotona (20 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pero si la gente huye de las matemáticas y cada vez se reducen más los contenidos en secundaria y carreras. Quien quiera aprenderlo tendrá que hacerlo por su cuenta.



Hay ingeniería informática con mátemáticas, está la carrera de matemáticas y además en física se dan muchas matemáticas. El que quiera gente que sepa matemáticas, cada vez más tendrá que pagar algo decente.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (20 Feb 2022)

Resumen del hilo:

¡Que les jodan!.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Feb 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Hay ingeniería informática con mátemáticas, está la carrera de matemáticas y además en física se dan muchas matemáticas. El que quiera gente que sepa matemáticas, cada vez más tendrá que pagar algo decente.



Lo dudo mucho. incluso con la nueva reforma se reducen todavía más. Seguirán contratando a mediocres y gastándose pasta en arreglarlo con chapuzas.


----------



## Progretón (20 Feb 2022)

pacomer dijo:


> En gran parte las chapuzas y bugs que se hacen en SW es precisamente porque no se ve más allá de un lenguaje concreto y se es ciego a sus limitaciones. El que domina la base matemática de lenguajes, compiladores e interpretes puede sacarte un SW con cero bugs. Joder que la gente no ve que es un escándalo que cada semana haya que parchear apps, libraries web services, login systems etc etc porque los que han programado esa mierda han dejado agujeros que cualquier exploit puede reventar? Si el sw está bien programado y ofrece lo que promete no tiene que sacarte decenas de versiones bastarìa con una. Lo demás es una tomadura de pelo



Programadores de tercera - como quien escribe estas líneas - hacemos _software_ de tercera, eso no ha cambiado. No obstante, en los últimos años se han asentado ciertas prácticas en la forma de trabajar de esta industria.

Cuando hay un _bug_, antes se le decía al cliente que se esperase a la próxima versión: mientras tanto, le tocaba aguantarse.

La maravillosa evolución de la industria informática no ha llevado a una reducción de los defectos: seguimos programando mierda. La novedad está en que la mierda ya no se suministra a ráfagas - en forma de versiones -, sino de forma continua gracias a las nuevas modas: _continuous integration_, _continuous delivery_ y _continuous deployment_.


----------



## burbuje (20 Feb 2022)

CharlesLeeRay dijo:


> Una polla, en todo caso consultoras no encuentran esclavos, las grandes compañias ponen encima de la mesa un contrato y tienes a 500 chavales dandose de ostias por el.



Es el din en la pole


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Feb 2022)

CharlesLeeRay dijo:


> Una polla, en todo caso consultoras no encuentran esclavos, las grandes compañias ponen encima de la mesa un contrato y tienes a 500 chavales dandose de ostias por el.



Sasto. Les sobran remeros.


----------



## la_trotona (20 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Lo dudo mucho. incluso con la nueva reforma se reducen todavía más. Seguirán contratando a mediocres y gastándose pasta en arreglarlo con chapuzas.



Con la nueva reforma apenas ha cambiado, se puede negoicar el salario y si quieren gente con experiencia a pagar, hacer chapuzas si a los clientes no les importa, perfecto, pero cada vez más clientes contrata a gente con conocimientos de informática para evitar chapuzas.


----------



## pepeleches (24 Feb 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Yo me acuerdo en los 80 que había una frase de un sindicato que decía. "Papá, he encontrado un gran trabajo, el tuyo por la mitad de precio". Anda que no se han realizado ERES por supuestamente ir fatal la empresas, para luego contratar gente joven por mucho menos sueldo. En ciertos sectores ese no es el problema, sino la mentalidad de icertos empresarios, que piensan que si no encuentran gente ocn experiencia, el mercado va a seguir experando indefinidamente a la cola para que puedan realizar encargos de trabajo.



El problema nunca es la mentalidad, son las leyes. Si un empresario con el tema de sueldos y el perfil de contratados hiciera barrabasadas no lógicas, sus competidores lo tendrían mucho más fácil. Eso es lo que te intentan convencer los políticos, de que es cuestión de voluntad y de ser muy buenas personas y querer el bien del mundo. 

Pero eso no funciona así. La diferencia en puestos de un mínimo nivel entre un tío recién entrado y otro con 20 años de experiencia es sencillamente brutal. Simplemente, la posibilidad de acertar en sus decisiones se multiplica, y en cuanto hablamos de un trabajo que no sea muy manual, hay que tomar decisiones continuamente. Si rompes artificialmente la brecha natural entre uno y otro, las empresas irán exclusivamente a por quien tiene esa experiencia. 

Y si también rompes la brecha entre el trabajador con un mínimo nivel y el que simplemente trabaja con sus manos, lo primero es que estás incentivando muy mal. Para qué me voy a matar a trabajar y estudiar por un pequeño porcentaje. Y no solo eso, sino que incentivas a las empresas en invertir para quitar los sueldos de menor categoría, porque les supone proporcionalmente un coste mucho mayor en relación a su productividad. Cuando debería ser al revés, la obsesión debería ser hacer más productivo el trabajo de los que más rinden. Imagina (por poner un ejemplo...) lo que supuso el Autocad a nivel de productividad en las ramas técnicas...

No olvidemos que todos estos costes luego se trasladan al precio. Y dependiendo de tu precio serás más o menos competitivo. Jugar artificialmente con los costes distorsiona el mercado y la competencia. 

Por eso no es nada extraño que en España hayan triunfado los sectores donde se pueden hacer más trampas: hostelería, construcción. Porque suelen ser trabajadores de baja productividad, donde es más factible hacer trampas. Si a las empresas de baja productividad las condenas a sueldos altos, las hundes. 

Y no, ese mercado debería estar ahí. Y que en ese nicho, las que triunfen son las que consigan ser más productivas. Las que inviertan en medios de producción que ayuden a los trabajadores menos productivos a mejorar su rendimiento. Pero es que en el momento en que subes los sueldos artificialmente, reduces tanto los márgenes y las posibilidades que lo que estás haciendo es incentivar la trampa. 

A los políticos desde su atalaya nunca se les mete en la cabeza que las empresas que van bien son las que invierten en mejorar su productividad. Las que compran maquinaria, software, tecnología. La empresa que va justa y apenas puede pagar nóminas jamás lo hará. 

Por eso si a cualquier sector le pones el pie en el cuello y lo condenas a la precariedad, la lucha será por la supervivencia y la trampa, no por la excelencia.


----------



## greg_house (24 Feb 2022)

Mucho rollo y mucha historia pero los sueldos que en general quieren ofrecer son de risa.


----------



## greg_house (24 Feb 2022)

La gente no cualificada gana mas en relación a la cualificada (ya no tengo en cuenta casos en las que un tio con la eso gana mas que un tio ingeniero, que tambien tenemos casos).

Es par flipar.


----------



## la_trotona (24 Feb 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> El problema nunca es la mentalidad, son las leyes. Si un empresario con el tema de sueldos y el perfil de contratados hiciera barrabasadas no lógicas, sus competidores lo tendrían mucho más fácil. Eso es lo que te intentan convencer los políticos, de que es cuestión de voluntad y de ser muy buenas personas y querer el bien del mundo.
> 
> Pero eso no funciona así. La diferencia en puestos de un mínimo nivel entre un tío recién entrado y otro con 20 años de experiencia es sencillamente brutal. Simplemente, la posibilidad de acertar en sus decisiones se multiplica, y en cuanto hablamos de un trabajo que no sea muy manual, hay que tomar decisiones continuamente. Si rompes artificialmente la brecha natural entre uno y otro, las empresas irán exclusivamente a por quien tiene esa experiencia.
> 
> ...



Ya los costes se trasladan al precio y a la rentabilidad, y hay diversos costes (como los immobiliarios o de representación) que también se pueden recortar.

Damos por hecho que vamos a encontrar siempre gente con experiencia dispuesta a cambiarse de empresa, y en ciertas épocas y sectores no suele haber gente así interesante para la emrpesa en el paro, tiene que ser de la competencia, y la única forma es un incremento salarial considerable; si la empresa no puede pagar ese incremento salarial (a veces tiene que ser bastante considerable apra convencerle para cambiarse), o se queda sin aumentar la fuerza de trabajo, o no queda más remedio que contratar a un junior con poca o ninguna experiencia para al menos las tareas más fáciles y repetitivas las saque adelante, y luego ya mejorará.

Es más, en muchas titulaciones ( y en FP es obligatorio) para obtener el título es necesario hacer prácticas, puedes tener a alguien con conocimientos y sin ninguna experiencia muchas veces por menos del SMI, gratis o por 200 o 300 euros al mes, la mayoría de las veces con gran entusiasmo de aprender. En esos meses igual, puede aprender tareas fáciles y poco a poco mejorar.

La clave de todo esto, es si hay en el mercado gente experimentada que se pueda contratar. Si la hay siempre se preferirá al junior (de ahí en todas las ofertas se pide experiencia), si no la hay, o se forma a la gente o cada vez se puede sacar menos trabajo (en tu empresa se pueden jubilar, y si el sector está en auge se pueden ir a la competencia).

Respecto a lo de la gente sin estudios, peón de albañil ens u buena época podías ganas 1.200 o más euors al mes, pero la gente seguía estudiando porque es un trabajo duro y muchos jóvenes prefieren ganar menos y en un trabajo más cómodo.

El gran problema como se ha comentado antes es la fuerte immigración que tenemos, y en sectores como hostelería y construcción al entrar siempre mucha gente no cualificada, no les queda más remedio que aceptar condiciones malas, si se restringiese de verdad, cada vez habría menos oferta de trabajadores y las empresas no les quedaría más remedio que ofrecer condiciones normales.


----------



## la_trotona (24 Feb 2022)

greg_house dijo:


> La gente no cualificada gana mas en relación a la cualificada (ya no tengo en cuenta casos en las que un tio con la eso gana mas que un tio ingeniero, que tambien tenemos casos).
> 
> Es par flipar.



Que yo sepa el ingeniero puede hacer el trabajo de la ESO, si tan maravilloso es, que se ponga a hacerlo, a lo mejor es algo más duro.


----------



## terro6666 (24 Feb 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Aquí un "hinjeniero", que busca un puesto laboral donde* no se trabajen más de 8 horas al día*, *no tenga que hacer tareas laborales fuera del estricto horario laboral* y un salario bruto a partir de 3.500k mensuales.
> 
> Venga, espero la lluvia de "ofertas".



Hijeniero de que?, Esa es la pregunta.


----------



## Indignado (24 Feb 2022)

La noticia es un desproposito , "hacen falta mátematicos" pero después dice:



> Un project manager de la empresa de software Guidewire explica a _Confidencial Digital _que los puestos más difíciles de cubrir son los *puestos senior:* desarrollador senior, arquitecto y project manager.



¿Para que coño necesitan matemáticos? ¿para hacer páginas web?


----------



## jimmyjump (24 Feb 2022)

Indignado dijo:


> La noticia es un desproposito , "hacen falta mátematicos" pero después dice:
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Para que coño necesitan matemáticos? ¿para hacer páginas web?



La mayoría de informáticos acaban de picateclas frustrados. Eso sí, te piden 483938 frameworks, lenguajes y demás para pagar 1200€


----------



## pepeleches (25 Feb 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Es más, en muchas titulaciones ( y en FP es obligatorio) para obtener el título es necesario hacer prácticas, puedes tener a alguien con conocimientos y sin ninguna experiencia muchas veces por menos del SMI, gratis o por 200 o 300 euros al mes, la mayoría de las veces con gran entusiasmo de aprender. En esos meses igual, puede aprender tareas fáciles y poco a poco mejorar.



Mi experiencia personal no dice eso. Ciertamente no es lo suficientemente grande como para generalizar, ni mucho menos. Pero en un par de empresas en las que he estado se ha probado esa táctica y no ha dado resultado. Una persona sin ninguna experiencia requiere de un tiempo brutal de gente que sí la tiene. Con lo cual no es que aporte poco, es que puede restar si el trabajo al que está destinado es medianamente complejo. 

Para la empresa eso significa una apuesta muy grande, porque es a largo plazo. Con cuentas en la mano, si los costes están regulados, es arriesgado invertir durante bastante tiempo (de gente que cobra bien...) en alguien que se tardará tiempo en saber si valdrá o no, y por eso es más rentable coger a alguien con galones que en poco tiempo sabes si funciona o no. 

Y luego hay dos variables muy importantes; la actitud que vi (eran pocos casos...) no era muy buena precisamente. Ojo que he trabajado con gente muy joven hiperválida, con gran proyección, con una actitud brutal. Pero los casos que venían del FCT de FP era un 'cubrir el expediente para tener el título'. 

Y lo peor, es que había un auténtico mundo de distancia entre lo que habían estudiado y lo que realmente se necesitaba. Una distancia sideral.



la_trotona dijo:


> La clave de todo esto, es si hay en el mercado gente experimentada que se pueda contratar. Si la hay siempre se preferirá al junior (de ahí en todas las ofertas se pide experiencia), si no la hay, o se forma a la gente o cada vez se puede sacar menos trabajo (en tu empresa se pueden jubilar, y si el sector está en auge se pueden ir a la competencia).



Sí claro. Por eso la gente no entiende que para el trabajador la única situación óptima es una paro bajo. Las empresas se rifan a kos que tienen experiencia, y los que no la tienen siempre tienen una vía de entrada al mercado. Por eso a mi personalmente se me llevan los demonios con las leyes laborales que impiden que esto suceda, no hay nada peor para las empresas que estar en una situación en la que teniendo actividad no encuentren gente, y tiran de talonario

Respecto a lo de la gente sin estudios, peón de albañil ens u buena época podías ganas 1.200 o más euors al mes, pero la gente seguía estudiando porque es un trabajo duro y muchos jóvenes prefieren ganar menos y en un trabajo más cómodo.



la_trotona dijo:


> El gran problema como se ha comentado antes es la fuerte immigración que tenemos, y en sectores como hostelería y construcción al entrar siempre mucha gente no cualificada, no les queda más remedio que aceptar condiciones malas, si se restringiese de verdad, cada vez habría menos oferta de trabajadores y las empresas no les quedaría más remedio que ofrecer condiciones normales.



No estoy de acuerdo. La inmigración para mi es un problema a otro nivel, mucho más social y de integración. ¿Cuántos marroquíes ves trabajando en restaurantes?

Y sobre todo, está la prueba bastante irrefutable de que hasta prácticamente el año 2.000 en España no había inmigración. En los 80 o 90 si te cruzabas con alguien con rasgos asiáticos, negros, latinos, te quedabas muy sorprendido, no existían. 

Y sin embargo, el paro estaba ahí. Y lo ha estado siempre en democracia. Bueno, incluso antes se sacaba mucho pecho del bajo paro, pero la realidad es que incluso en un contexto en el que las mujeres apenas trabajaban, la emigración española era brutal.

La inmigración empezó a entrar de golpe con la burbuja, pero el problema laboral ya existía. Quizás los que no conocieron lo que había antes pueden pensar que la raíz del problema es ese, pero es que España ha estado por encima del 20% de paro muchas veces antes de que se produjera esa inmigración...


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (25 Feb 2022)

Ya vendrán refugiaos ucranianos. No digo más.


----------



## pepeleches (25 Feb 2022)

Uno de los problemas de analizar la realidad con ciertos prejuicios es que siempre siempre el resultado de tu análisis será el que preveías. 

Yo he estado en muchas empresas, como 12 ó 13. Y sí, ciertamente existen los palilleros, pero en mi experiencia ni mucho menos son la norma. Ni siquiera la mayoría. 

De hecho, un palillero nunca contratará a un tío muy senior, porque verá inviable pagar su sueldo. Cuando un empresario 'normal' sabe perfectamente que un tío bueno y con los huevos pelados es la apuesta con menor riesgo aunque sea una opción mucho más cara.

Y por eso entre gente apenas sin experiencia y sin formación hay un paro brutal, y entre gente muy senior apenas existe. Otra cosa es que haya gente que se crea muy 'pro' pero cuando rasques un poco la realidad no sea esa, pero....


----------



## Pichorrica (25 Feb 2022)

Indignado dijo:


> La noticia es un desproposito , "hacen falta mátematicos" pero después dice:
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Para que coño necesitan matemáticos? ¿para hacer páginas web?



Porque si ya de por sí entra poca gente a matemáticas y acaban aún menos, si encima dices la verdad y pones "los matemáticos no se colocan ni por equivocación" pues aún menos se van a meter a esa carrera.

Porque a menos que sea vocación pura y dura, muchos dirán "bueno, con lo que me cuesta sacarme matemáticas, me meto a otra y me la saco con la chorra y con mejores expectativas laborales"


----------



## 999999999 (25 Feb 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Que yo sepa el ingeniero puede hacer el trabajo de la ESO, si tan maravilloso es, que se ponga a hacerlo, a lo mejor es algo más duro.



Lo q se paga es el conocimiento y la responsabilidad (la firma).

Por eso un ingeniero debe ganar igual q un fontanero haciendo este último horas extra a saco.


----------



## greg_house (25 Feb 2022)

RRHH ejecuciones masivas


----------

